# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > TRAINING/DIET/CYCLE ACCOUNTABILITY LOGS >  Wango back at the grind

## wango

Covid-19 and 2020 have not been good. Not expecting miraculous turn-arounds in 2021, but screw it, lets get back to business and go charging into the new year, full steam ahead. 

Doing anywhere from a 4 day push-pull type of a split or blending into a 6 day routine focused on one body part. Each with abs/core & cardio. This is for fun, it will be disciplined, but not going crazy on specifics. 

No cycle yet, pretty much just TRT. 

Have a solid week in the books. 

Today:
Machine bicep curls - 3 working sets with the the last 2 each having a drop set. 
Cable bicep curls - same.
Reverse curls - 4 working sets.
Hammer curls - 4 working sets. 

Abs & 20 minute Treadmill. 

Back to dedicated meal prep. Lots of egg whites, chicken, fish, veggies, salads. I do better on low carbs; minimal rice and pasta, generally pre-workout.

----------


## wango

> Meal prep is my killer. Well, and that appetite of mine.
> 
> I haven't had a dedicated arm day in... maybe EVER.


Im not a great meal prepper because I get bored with certain foods. But, will endure it for a bit. 

Love my arm days because of the pump. Its the simple pleasures in life that get us through. 

Nice salad tonight, no snacks - winner, winner!

----------


## wango

Took a couple of long walks with the wife over the weekend. 

Back
Pulldown 4 WS of 10
Low Hammer Rows same
Machine rows same
High face pulls same
Shrugs same

20 minutes treadmill. 

Salmon and salad tonight.

----------


## wango

A few days off for certain current events - couch potato, but with a clean diet. 

Triceps
4 WS of 12 -8 with gratuitous warm up sets as a precaution
Rope Press downs SS with overhead extensions
Machine dips
Kickbacks but at 12-15 reps

Abs & Treadmill

----------


## wango

Back
Low Hammer Machine rows 5 WS x 8
High Face Pulls 5 WS x 12
Shrugs. 5 WS x 10
Neck stuff

Biceps
Seated Machine Curls 4 WS x 10 with DD set at end
Reverse curls 5 WS x 12
Hammer Curls 5 WS x 8
SS wrist curls / ext 3 x 15

Abs & TM 

Fell like Im picking up a little steam. Now its time for food & football.

----------


## wango

> I'm guessing gyms are open in your area?


Yes & thank heavens. I lost a lot of ground these past months. Yours?

----------


## wango

As much as I dont like crowds & dealing with people, I seem to get a bit of energy from being at the gym vs. home.

Chest
Pec Deck 4 WS x 12
Machine Chest Press 5 WS x 10
Decline Cable Flies 4WS of 12

Delts
Rope upright rows 4 WS of 12
Hammer Shoulder Press (I sit backwards on the machine) 5 WS of 10
Reverse Flies 4 WS of 12
Front Flies 3 x 12

----------


## wango

Arms:
Biceps
Machine curls 5 WS x 8
Hammer curls 5 WS x 8
Reverse curls 4 WS x 10

Triceps
Pressdowns 5 WS x 8
Close grip bench 5 WS x 8

Abs & TM

Mirror showing some changes, despite wife going a little carb heavy for dinners. Still 150 mg. Test / wk. 

Hope the gym stays open as numbers are rising.

----------


## charger69

> Arms:
> Biceps
> Machine curls 5 WS x 8
> Hammer curls 5 WS x 8
> Reverse curls 4 WS x 10
> 
> Triceps
> Pressdowns 5 WS x 8
> Close grip bench 5 WS x 8
> ...


We went to purple- the worst and gyms can only be open outside starting Saturday. ..... except my gym. LOL- they are essential for Charger. 
My belt squat machine was shipped and I hope to have all the walls framed by Sunday. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## wango

Back and abs. 

Ordered some resistance bands & attachments for home. Its like GOT, winter is coming and it aint going to be good.

----------


## charger69

> Back and abs. 
> 
> Ordered some resistance bands & attachments for home. Its like GOT, winter is coming and it aint going to be good.


You have flu season and the common cold which will be confused with COVID. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## wango

Early morning fasted hike, then abs. 

Egg whites, veggies & coffee. 

Nice start to the weekend.

----------


## charger69

Just got my belt squat machine from Rogue. Now I need to finish constructing the walls to my gym. 
Then, I need to buy weights. LOL


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## wango

Bands and attachments slowly arriving, but should be all here tonight. DBs are ridiculously priced.

Long hike only today. 

May add small dosage of clen & T-3. Almost a necessity as my wife has been cooking up a storm & I cant say no to her grub; its too damn good.

Scallops and spaghetti squash tonight.

----------


## Test Monsterone

> They are, I think, but I haven't been in probably a year. That's okay, because maybe a year before Covid-19, I started working from home and buying gym equipment. Bits and pieces here and there, like a squat rack, barbell, weights and a used rowing machine. We had a climber and a treadmill already, so it is actually a pretty cool setup.
> 
> The only things I miss are the sauna, lap pool and of course the people. But this too shall pass.



Are you gonna go back once this virus is gone? I don't know if I'll go back since I put my gym together.

----------


## wango

Yeah, these worked just fine!

----------


## The Deadlifting Dog

> Are you gonna go back once this virus is gone? I don't know if I'll go back since I put my gym together.


Do you have sexy ass in spandex at home? I don't...

----------


## Test Monsterone

> Do you have sexy ass in spandex at home? I don't...


Hmm didn’t think of that. You may have a point.

----------


## wango

> Scallops? Cause those look damn tasty if so!


Yup, they sear up nicely on a hot grill.

----------


## wango

Darn it, day off; wife had car issues. 

Bands & attachments all in. Good timing, sounds like tough times ahead. 

Thinking gym will happen in May . . . .

----------


## wango

150 pounds on the upper attachment.

4x15 each

Face pulls
Rows
Rear Flyes

Cardio (hike x30)

----------


## wango

150 more pounds on lower attachment. 

4x15
Narrow curls SS with reverse curls (15 second break beaten SS)
Wide curls SS with rope hammer curls (same break)

SS decline press with upright rows (same break 4x15)

No cardio today. Might buy another set of 150, a hell of a lot cheaper than DBs.

----------


## charger69

Limited curfew mother fuckers. 
Gotta love CA 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## wango

Giant sets 4x15-20

Upright Rows
Bicep Curls
Rope Pushdowns
Overhead Triceps Extension

Nice pump, a little soreness. 

Maybe this ain’t so bad. It took me the driving time to my gym, plus zero miles on my car. 

Was good with a salad w/salmon last night, maybe something a bit more “caloric” this evening.

----------


## wango

Face Pulls SS with Lateral Raises 4X15
Decline Press SS with Biceps Curls 4x15
Front Flies SS with Rear Flies 4x15

Abs and 20 minute walk. 

Making this work. Thinking Covid till Summer, so no gym. And masks into 2022. Working out like this, alone & in the sun, hell yeah. I smell a steak grilling in the evening  :Bbsmile:

----------


## wango

Morning walk/cardio complete, bands later.

Last nights dinner (actually a little overcooked  :Frown: )

----------


## charger69

> Morning walk/cardio complete, bands later.
> 
> Last nights dinner (actually a little overcooked )


Overcooked??? The blood is still flowing from the heart!! LOL
Going to the gym.: leg day!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## wango

> Overcooked??? The blood is still flowing from the heart!! LOL
> Going to the gym.: leg day!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I like the middle barely warm to the touch and almost raw looking.

----------


## wango

Giant set 4x15-20
Curls, Reverse Curls, Rope Press-downs, Overhead Triceps Extensions

Super set 4x15
Upright Rows with Bent-Over Lateral Raises

Abs

----------


## wango

I dont foresee steak carpaccio in either of your futures . . . . .

----------


## charger69

> I dont foresee steak carpaccio in either of your futures . . . . .


 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## wango

Kind of a day off, longish walk only. Hanging with my wife. My favorite new past time is watching her prep and cook dinner. 

I’m the king of doing dishes however; mad skills in that department.

----------


## wango

Back
Low rows 4x12
Rows to chest 4x12
Face Pulls 4x12
Rear Flies 4x12

Biceps
Wide grip curls 4x12
Reverse curls 4x12
Narrow grip curls 4x12
Hammer curls 4x12

Media reports brightened my day further. Go USA!

----------


## wango

Push day (4x12 all)

Chest
Chest press SS w/ front flies
Decline press SS w/ decline flies

Triceps
Press downs SS with close grip press
Rope press SS with overhead extensions

Abs

----------


## wango

Beautiful day for a long walk. Followed by biceps.

Got an email from our gym saying they are dedicated to stay open despite climbing numbers. The bands are nice, but I do miss the iron; might change my mind. 

One of our back yard regulars thinking I might keel over and make for a super nice thanksgiving feast for his family.

----------


## wango

Back to the gym.

Warmup set or sets then 4 x 10-12 WS for all:

Chest
Pec Deck
Chest press Machine
Close grip bench

Delts
Hammer shoulder Press
Bent over flies
Upright rows 

Triceps
Machine dips
SS rope pressdowns with overhead extensions

More crowded today due to obvious reasons, far less social distancing. Always my feisty self, had to remind a couple guys working next to me to pull their masks up. Come on you are the only two in the entire place ffs. 

Ate real clean yesterday so compensated today at lunch. No Mayo or cheese however  :Icon Rolleyes:

----------


## charger69

> Back to the gym.
> 
> Warmup set or sets then 4 x 10-12 WS for all:
> 
> Chest
> Pec Deck
> Chest press Machine
> Close grip bench
> 
> ...


Come on Wango, loosen up! I have been going to gym before the first opening of the gyms. Crowded as hell, no one wearing a mask and no one got Covid. 
I know I am not going to change your mind, but I am hoping for reason. LOL
You know I like to pick on you. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## wango

Gym less crowded this morning, better social distancing. Warm up sets as needed then 4x10 WS each.

Back
Low Hammer Rows
Standard Machine Rows
Lat Pull Downs
Shrugs
Face Pulls

Biceps
Machine curls
Low cable curls
Reverse curls
SS wrist curls/extension

Abs 4x25

Life definitely brighter when there is a gym. Just miss my seated lateral raise machine for delts, one of my favorite machines.

Starting a how low can you go cycle
Var 5 mg. 2/x day
Clen 10 mg. 1x/day
Test 75 mg. 2x/wk. 
HGH 1 iu / day

Will add t3 in a week.

Shooting for 8 weeks, interested to monitor changes & then BW with this. Might switch to low dose tren 9th wk. along with mast for another 8 weeks.

----------


## wango

Oh yeah, sore as hell and feeling it. Maybe a long recovery walk, but today is devoted to rest and football. Also thinking a trip to guitar center to take advantage of their sales.

----------


## charger69

> Gym less crowded this morning, better social distancing. Warm up sets as needed then 4x10 WS each.
> 
> Back
> Low Hammer Rows
> Standard Machine Rows
> Lat Pull Downs
> Shrugs
> Face Pulls
> 
> ...


Clen comes in 20 mg? I dont think you are quartering the small pills. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## wango

> Clen comes in 20 mg? I dont think you are quartering the small pills. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, quartered. Roughly 95% stayed intact and didnt crumble. If the pill cutter is sharp enough, I never had problems.

----------


## wango

Warm up as needed then 4 WS of 10

Chest
Peck Dec
Machine Press

Delts
Hammer Machine Shoulder Press
Upright Rows
Bent Over Flys
Front Flys

Triceps
Closed Grip Bench
Press Downs
Rope Pressdowns

Upped the weights a bit. Second push workout felt great, no joint or tendon soreness. Ready to up intensity a bit.

They were stringing up the Christmas lights. They are keeping the place looking great & still adding bits of equipment. They are vowing to stay open, hope they will. Honestly, the fresh air feels great compared to the staleness of the closed in space. Although when it neared 120 in the summer, that was interesting.

----------


## wango

> Dammit, Wango, you are killing me with this food! .


Sorry. But with that said; the breakfast of champions this morning  :AaGreen22:

----------


## wango

Damn, they are still adding equipment, but room is almost maxed out. Psyched they brought out the incline biceps machine!

Warm up sets as needed then 4WS of 8

Back
Pulldowns
Low Hammer Rows
Shrugs
Face Pulls

Biceps
Machine curls
Incline curls
Low Pulley Rows
Hammer Curls
SS wrist flexion/extension

Abs

Even a little Var is giving me a noticeable strength bump. There is definitely a couple exercises I use as a gauge & its more than psychological. Damn I need to get to my pre-Covid activity levels though. Sleeping 2 extra hours during the work week and just waddle from room to room.

Got to convince the wife to chill on the carbs, but since retiring, she absolutely loves to cook. Shes just amazing & I cant say no.

----------


## wango

Pec Dec 4x15
Hammer Shoulder Press 4x12
Upright Rows 4x12 w/ double drop set at end
Close Grip Bench 5x6 increasing weight to near pre-Covid amounts  :Smilie: 
SS Rope Pressdowns with Overhead Extension 4x12

Here you go Cylon, last nights salad . . . .

----------


## wango

Dammit, aggravated my good shoulder. By good, the RC is less torn than the other, lol. I played it too casual by adding shoulder presses - dumb choice. Resting for a couple more days and doing NSAIDs

Last nights dinner & also todays lunch, angel hair pasta with sautéed fresh shrimp, tomatoes, some olive oil and garlic. Tasted great either cooked or today, cold out of the fridge.

----------


## wango

Shoulder still sore. Just did resistance bands:

SS bicep curls with rope pressdowns 5x15

Some quiet observers.. . .

----------


## wango

Saw this brand in person at close range on a nice butt and legs. Respectfully asked her the brand, went on-line and my jaw dropped.

----------


## wango

> I'm guessing what you saw in person was not as jaw dropping?


Pretty damn close, but like the name of your thread I had to stay super cool, lol. I wasn’t trying to hit on her or come off like that, but really needed to know the brand. She was nice & easily understood cause she loves that brand as well.

----------


## wango

Finally the shoulder felt good enough to give it a go. 

Morning cardio x 30 minutes. 

Back
Low Hammer Rows 4x10
Shrugs 4x10
Machine Rows 4x10

Biceps
Machine curls 4x10
Incline curls 4x10
Hammer curls (maybe too soon, little aggravation) 3x10

3 sets of 25 crunches

Upping Anavar to 10 mg. 2x/day
Clen 10 mg. 2x/day
T3 25 1x/day
HGH 1.5 i.u per day
Nolvadex 10mg/day
Test 75 mg 2x/wk
AI .25 2x/wk

Fresh duck eggs - thought they would be more special, not really. Please ignore the butter on the toast, put it on by mistake, but who wants to toss a perfectly good piece of toast . . .

----------


## wango

No added shoulder soreness today thankfully. 

Early morning cardio

Chest 4x10 each
Pec Deck
Decline Flys

Delts 3x10 each
Upright rows with rope on low pulley
Bent over flys

Triceps
Pressdowns
Machine Dips
Rope Pressdowns

Abs

Cant exceed 70 degrees of elevation of my upper arm in order to avoid any pain. Wasnt able to do even very light machine chest press or close grip bench without aggravation, so those are out. I have experience with this level of aggravation so should be able to work around it. 

Cleaning up diet and feeling good.

----------


## wango

> Damn, man, that's a good looking breakfast!
> 
> And listen: butter has never killed anyone that didn't have it coming.


It’s amazing sometime to just eat a piece of bread & butter. My goodness, the simplicity & beautiful taste! And then, throw in a runny egg yolk? Heaven!

----------


## KittyO1

> Its amazing sometime to just eat a piece of bread & butter. My goodness, the simplicity & beautiful taste! And then, throw in a runny egg yolk? Heaven!


Yumm!! I agree! Now Im wanting that for breakfast! Haha

----------


## wango

A lot of pain and stiffness yesterday. Sometimes walking on hard pavement does a number on my low back. Plus the shoulder has been achy. I shouldnt even have tried a couple of those pressing movements and should have known better, damn.

Revelation, CDC with THC cream! Wow, great pain reduction and what a deep sleep. Really digging it!

Light biceps today. So, driving home and starving. Approaching McDonalds and I figure why not and bought a quarter pounder with cheese (or a Royale with cheese for you Pulp Fiction fans). Daaamn! McDonalds has really re-upped their game. The last one of these I ate years ago was horrible. Today: nice grilled patty, tasty cheese, fresh and nice pickles and onions. Nice amount of ketchup & mustard! Way to go Mickey Dees!

Merry Christmas all!

----------


## charger69

> A lot of pain and stiffness yesterday. Sometimes walking on hard pavement does a number on my low back. Plus the shoulder has been achy. I shouldnt even have tried a couple of those pressing movements and should have known better, damn.
> 
> Revelation, CDC with THC cream! Wow, great pain reduction and what a deep sleep. Really digging it!
> 
> Light biceps today. So, driving home and starving. Approaching McDonalds and I figure why not and bought a quarter pounder with cheese (or a Royale with cheese for you Pulp Fiction fans). Daaamn! McDonalds has really re-upped their game. The last one of these I ate years ago was horrible. Today: nice grilled patty, tasty cheese, fresh and nice pickles and onions. Nice amount of ketchup & mustard! Way to go Mickey Dees!
> 
> Merry Christmas all!


It probably tasted so good because you were starving and you knew it was bad fir you!! LOL


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## wango

> It probably tasted so good because you were starving and you knew it was bad fir you!! LOL
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You know, normally Id agree with you. But Im picky with burgers. 

I lift buns (lol) and see whats in there and was really impressed. The burger did not look overly processed and the ingredients actually looked fresh, like the picture. Really different from a few years back.

I still favor In & Out or a place called Habit easily. However, this was not painful to eat. 

I wish there were more Burger Kings because I really recall that I liked the taste of Whoppers (no jokes please). After this, I think that I need a fix. We dont have Dairy Queen out here, but those were damn good. White Castle only cut it at 2 am after a dozen beers. Literally bought them by the sack, could down 5 or more in a blink of an eye.

----------


## wango

Darn it, waking up every morning really feeling my age. Feet knees, back, neck and shoulder are stiff and sore. The low back has gotten 90% better and the shoulder around 80%. But, get my cat on my lap and its so comfortable / tempting to stay home . . . 

Biceps 5 working sets of 8 after lots of warm-up
Machine curls
Incline curls
Hammer curls
Reverse curls

5 sets of abs and then elliptical machine. 

Very few outdoor gyms out here and this one is getting crowded. Bought a shield to attach to my baseball cap, thinking its getting to be that time.

----------


## wango

> Stay home, you only live once! Wait, thats only if you mean stay home from work. If you mean stay home from the gym, nah, go ahead and get that done! 
> 
> CDC with THC..... let's hear more about that. Especially the sleep part.


Lol, the gym is one of very few places that I leave home for because I am fortunate to work from home. 

My initial impression of the cdc/thc cream was wow, this stuff really works. However, lately, not so much. My shoulder kept me up a lot last night so the cream was a let down. My wife likes her cdc gummies before bed. I’ll ask her if there is thc in those as I am unsure. 

She’s just getting used to retirement, so I think the lack of daily activity is messing with her now. Her job was pretty active, so it’s a big transition.

----------


## wango

Just spoke the wife Cylon, her gummies with only CDC didnt work as well, but she is really liking them with THC to help with her sleep. 

Biceps are screaming and cramped a bit today, which made me smile as it was a job well done. So I inflicted the same torture on my triceps today. 

5 WS of 7 with adequate warmup as needed.

Pressdowns
Machine Dips
SS rope pressdowns with overhead rope extensions. 

Machine calve work for 4x12
1/2 kneel choppers with cables for obliques for 3x15

Damn the gym is busy during early the afternoon  :Frown: 

Diet improving and getting in more quality food. Tofu tonight though. The wife insists, but she can make it work.

----------


## wango

Back & Biceps, after warm-ups, 5x7-8 all exercises:

Pull downs
Low Hammer Rows
Shrugs
Machine Rows
Face Pulls (4x12)
Machine Curls
Incline Curls
Hammer Curls
Curls on Low Row Mchine
Reverse Cirls

Stationary bike

Body feeling back to normal, just a weird stretch of random aches & pains, last couple of weeks. Shoulder feeling 95%, which puts a smile on my face. Considering Ive been pretty inactive and not worked out regularly for over 10 months, I guess I could look a lot worse. 

What is it with pigs in the gym? Not putting weights back, dumbbells & random plates all over the fn place and paper towels used to clean machines left on the floor. At least everyone is keeping masked up, so thats a plus.

Salmon or chicken for dinner, holiday snacks are finally gone.

----------


## wango

LOL! 

Well my wife pulled the rug out from under me and said she had a hankering for stuffed cabbage (ground beef) instead. I ain’t arguing!

Love that post workout pump where the t-shirt has to stretch out to adjust in places besides the stomach.

----------


## wango

Pec Deck 5 x 12
Close grip bench (light) 4x8. (Slight shoulder pain only)
Upright rows with rope on low pulley 3x10 with DD last 2 sets (no pain)
Bent over flies 3 x 10, DD last 2 sets
Rope pressdowns 3 x 10 with DD last 2 sets
Overhead rope Extensions (same)
Dumbbell kickbacks 3 x 12

Abs

Nice pump, feeling good. 

Great day of eating, I _think_ its salmon tonight. Wife busted on some snacks last night and I held firm for a change.

----------


## wango

Low Hammer Rows 5 X 7 WS
Pulldowns Same
Machine Rows Same
Shrugs Same
Face Pulls 5 x 10

Machine Curls 5 WS x 7
Preacher Same
Hammer Curls Same
Reverse Curls 5 x 10

Yup, same ole grumpy me, “requested” that a member take his mask off of his f’n chin and cover his mouth and nose. NP, he did so. F if I’m going to catch Covid from this bozo. Some of our ER’s are on triage mode and choosing who to treat. But dammit, this feels so good to be in a groove again, I ain’t stopping.

----------


## wango

> You need to start building up the home gym and avoid knuckleheads all together. I DO miss the pool and sauna, but have the most of my other bases covered.


We deliberately rebuilt a smaller home because I love efficiency of space. Plus, my shoulder is crap and I need a variety of machines so that I can work at certain arcs of motion. Id need to fill my whole garage, lol. I really am jealous of yours and other guys gyms! 

I still feed off of a good pump and a glance from someone that is saying dude, nice work, damn it really motivates me. 

This Covid will be slowly be disappearing over the summer, I just need to survive till then, lol. After that, liver failure and/or a CVA  :Frown: .

----------


## wango

Fast one today. Have been so happy with my shoulder, I didn’t dare push it. 

Pressdowns 5WS x8 (Drop Set, last set)
Machine Dips Same
SS Rope Pressdowns with Overhead Extensions 4 x 10
Rope Upright Rows 4 x 10

Rock Solid week. Avoid the gym during the weekend because of crowds, maybe some light cardio; not sure.

----------


## wango

Oh, forgot, my workouts today and tomorrow consist of watching 6 football games. Any cardio will me walking to/from the chair and to the bathroom and/or kitchen. Since my bladder seems to be shrinking and I need to refuel from such a great week, I should easily hit 5 - 10 miles.

----------


## wango

Well, disappointedly didnt get in that much cardio as hoped yesterday, lol. 

Peck Deck 5 WS x 10
Pressdowns 5 WS x 7
Overhead Rope Extensions 5 WS of 10 with DD last set
Upright Rope Rows on low Pulley 5WS x 10 with DD last set
Bent over Flyes 4 X 10 with drop set last set
Front Raises 3 x 10 super light
Machine dips 8 WS x 8 (varied position to hit more lower pecs or more triceps)

Gym goes from empty to slammed within the span of my workout so I book to maintain my social distancing. Would rather continue; hit abs and do cardio, but the weights are what Im really there for, so why risk it.

Our gym is now in an adjacent parking lot. However parking is on the other side of the gym so it is sometimes occupied by some dicey characters. Next to my car were some dudes in a beat to shit car, smoking pot and they looked at me like the old white dude that I am. I personally love the smell of weed and I smoke, so I told them damn Im taking off my mask, that stuff smells good. They laughed their ass off and offered me some saying that its a great way to relax after a workout. I said thanks but got some at home that Ill smoke later. A good end to a workout.

Home with the wife and cat. Think Ill pass on the college game tonight as the wife gave me the tv last night, bless her.

----------


## charger69

> Well, disappointedly didnt get in that much cardio as hoped yesterday, lol. 
> 
> .


I guess that means the prostrate is working good. LOL


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## wango

It’s not bad. However, I try not to disturb my cat who is sleeping on my lap -he takes priority, lol.

----------


## wango

One of those days that EVERY machine or piece of equipment you want is occupied. Had to be mobile and snag anything that freed up. Ugh, and then there were 2 sick looking woman with killer legs, in killer leggings! Glad that Im done & home. Wish the wife was out of the house now though, still thinking bout them legs / leggings!

Feeling good, got a few workouts under my belt and upped resistance today. 

Machine Rows - 5 WS x 6
Preacher Curls - 5 x 6
Machine Curls - 5 x 6 with DD last set
Hammer Curls - 5 x 6
Low Hammer Rows - 5 x 6
Pulldowns - 5 x 8 DD last Set
Face Pulls - 5 x 10 DD last Set
Cable Curls 4 sets x 10 dropping weight each set with zero rest
Shrugs 5 x 8

----------


## Cuz

> One of those days that EVERY machine or piece of equipment you want is occupied. Had to be mobile and snag anything that freed up. Ugh, and then there were 2 sick looking woman with killer legs, in killer leggings! Glad that I’m done & home. Wish the wife was out of the house now though, still thinking bout them legs / leggings!
> 
> Feeling good, got a few workouts under my belt and upped resistance today. 
> 
> Machine Rows - 5 WS x 6
> Preacher Curls - 5 x 6
> Machine Curls - 5 x 6 with DD last set
> Hammer Curls - 5 x 6
> Low Hammer Rows - 5 x 6
> ...


That is some serious volume wango very impressive im half your age and would be gassed half way through

----------


## wango

> That is some serious volume wango very impressive im half your age and would be gassed half way through


Thanks Cuz. It just feels great knowing that this gym will stay open & I want to just keep lifting. If it didn’t get so damn crowded, I’d have done a bit more. 

Pleasantly sore today

----------


## wango

Suffering from inactivity. Working behind a monitor all day is for the birds.

Woke up early today for a morning hike. If my body holds out, hopefully this will be a daily, first thing in the morning routine. Will start at every other day as a precaution. 

Gym was slammed again and I was in a pissed off mood. One of those days where I just hate everyone. Got through the workout with only one exchange of words. You dont take plates away from a dudes bench while they are using that station without asking. A-hole did just that. Yes, I said that Id like them back. Fr says, what am I a mind reader? Been working out at gyms long pal, seriously. 

Tons of warm-up, these are working sets.

Pec -Deck 4x12
Close grip bench 5 x 6 (As I got warmer, shoulder felt better, so went heavier)
Rope Pressdowns 4 x 8 with DD last set
Overhead Rope Extensions 4 x 8 with DD last set
Rope Upright Rows 4 x 8 with DD last set
Bent over flies 3 sets with a drop each set
Front Raises 3 x 10
Dumbbell Kickbacks 4 x 10

Wanted to do machine chest press but dont want to push my shoulder too much. 

While at the gym, just said to myself that I cant wait for this Covid crap to end, really done with it. Like I said, pissed off day. Think Ill vape some pot tonight. Wifes making tofu with soba noodles. Soba noodles rock!

----------


## wango

No buddy, no psychedelic stuff for me, lol. Can you believe it, I’m hooked on the tv show, Top Chef. BTW, just dug a Netflix series called The Queens Gambit. Got to hand it to the wife, she chooses winners. 

Actually, had to talk with my folks tonight, arghhh. Just finished. Think it’s time to take a hit.

----------


## wango

Last afternoon I got a great buzz from a new vape pen, then sat in the yard with nice sun and a cool breeze. I planned out my gym to go on 1/2 of our large back patio (completely covered). 1/2 is about 12 by 15 feet. The wife wants to use the area for that as well. Could be a go. 

MLK day and the gym is slammed in the morning  :Frown: 

Always lots of warm-up each exercise (all WS below)

Pull downs 5x8
Standard Machine Rows 4 x 10
Low Hammer Rows 5 x 6
Shrugs 4 x 6
Machine Curls 4 x 6 with DD last set
Preacher Curls 5 x 6
Hammer Curls 5 x 8
Reverse Curls 4 x 8

Mirror is looking better even after just two weeks. Shoulders and arms showing more size and shape, mid-section a bit slimmer. 

Currently
100 Test E 2x/wk.
Var 10 mg. 2x/day
Clen 20mg. 2x/day
T3 25 mcg. 1x/day
HGH 2 ius/day
A-dex .25 mg. 2x/wk
Nolvadex 10 mg. 1x/day (I tend to carry a lot more fat on my chest)

Will run this another 4 weeks and evaluate. Trying for a bit of recomp with this.

After that I may transition into tren with test (I like my tren) or try deca with test (never have run deca).

Hoping to resume early morning hikes if I can drag my lazy ass out of bed.

----------


## wango

> My home gym is crammed into 11x12 so your 12x15 has me jealous! I do sometimes (read: most of the time) keep the rowing machine in the hall, but it is generally out of site. We have a bonus room upstairs that I would like to move the aerobic equipment (treadmill, rowing machine, climber) into, but that is where we keep the litter boxes so, no.


Whoa, a bonus room. So you live in a mansion do you, lol. Our liter box is in the laundry room. How many cats do you have?

----------


## wango

Well got my lazy ass up early, but didnt hit the trail. I did do a little reading though with my cat keeping me company.

Peck Dec 4 x10
Close grip bench 5 x 6 (the shoulder just aint ready for this)
Decline Cable Press 4 x 10
Press downs 5 x 6
Overhead Rope Extensions 5 x 8
Bent over flies 4 x 10 with drop set on last set
Upright rows with rope/low pulley 5 x 8 with drop set last set
Machine Dips 5 x 6 with DD last set

Really sweet pump today, great workout. Bye, bye close grip bench, gotta save the shoulder.

Still abbreviating workouts to get out as it gets more crowded. Guess I could do abs at home, but guess I could just sit with my cat too; so that choice is easy. 

Tomorrow could be miserable due to current events, so may be drunk and stoned as soon as work ends. No gym, day of rest.

----------


## wango

> Mansion, no lol. The bonus room is upstairs and would normally be an attic.
> 
> We don't actually have any cats per se, but we care for a couple of cats. One feral and one abandoned. The feral will actually spend the night frequently (5 times a week or more) but uses the litter box every time.


Feral & abandoned cats? How cool of you!

We adopted our little guy from a friend who died. He is so attached, it’s amazing. It’s why I never want to leave.

----------


## wango

Your adopted little friend is adorable. Congrats on your efforts, I’m hoping your buddy will one day be on your lap!

----------


## wango

Day of rest yesterday, lighter workout today, just to hit things I enjoy working and keep the blood pumping. 

Preacher curls
Machine curls
Machine Dips 
Pec Deck
Rope Pressdowns 
Bent over Flies
Front shrugs
Rear shrugs

Generally 4 working sets each with reps at 8-12 and each to failure. With any machine I generally did one to two drop sets. Damned crowded again today & its early afternoon ffs.

Really thinking more and more about the home gym. I want to find a local store that sells home equipment to do the set up and be there for repairs. Thinking dumbbell rack (5-30# in 5 pound increments) one of those adjustable dual pulley set-ups that the arms go up/down, left/right - essentially limitless angles (pricey), a couple of benches and a treadmill.

----------


## wango

Morning hike; felt incredible.

Push day today in the early afternoon and f-it, this is it for the gym for a while. Going back to the r-bands at higher reps. 

One of the few outdoor gyms out here and it’s getting more and more slammed. Can’t come close to social distancing and I’m sick and tired of the bozo’s not following mask protocols.

----------


## wango

Good couple of days. Afternoon cardio and r-band work. Reps at 15-20 with slow, controlled movement, hard contraction at the end. 30 second rest between sets. The back yard is really calming. 

Push day yesterday, back today.

----------


## wango

Another pull day yesterday, and a push day today. 

Added more stretching and the back is tolerating daily & longer hikes.

----------


## wango

Tolerance improving for my walks (yes, thats pathetic sounding) so am doing them daily now. Can now steadily increase the time/distance without my body saying no.

Pull day with bands today. Also adding some yoga-like stuff to stretch and work on some core.

----------


## wango

It was just odd that I suddenly forgot the virtues of certain stretches, but when I went back to them, it was like magic. Blame it on dementia. 

Hit the bands outside in the sun. Another back day today, but am trying to do certain exercises daily just to see the result. More postural control/core work as well. 

Hey, still moving and grooving. But, now dealing with the passing of a friend. The crappy streak that started a year ago seems eternal. . . . .

----------


## wango

> @Wango, Uncle Ted came up in the playlist as I was finishing my workout today. Goddang "Wango Tango". Reminded me to check in here and see how things are going?


Ted Nugent, daaang indeed, lol! 

Doing good bro, just have to admit once again that these bands just don’t feel as good as moving iron does.

----------


## wango

Early morning hike. 

Push day and a second round of cardio in the afternoon. Great weather, perfect day.

----------


## wango

Early morning hike.

Pull day, followed by hike #2.

Todays lunch. Fresh Ahi & greens courtesy of the local farmers market.

----------


## wango

Beautiful morning for a hike. Rained last night and the air was crisp & clean. Bands later. Day off for Presidents day.

Transitioning from var, clen , t-3 to tren . Didnt feel that great on the tren last time, but damn, the effects were nice!

My lovely wife is picking up some nice filets for this evening  :AaGreen22: 

Gonna be as rare as the tuna above, lol.

----------


## charger69

> Beautiful morning for a hike. Rained last night and the air was crisp & clean. Bands later. Day off for Presidents day.
> 
> Transitioning from var, clen , t-3 to tren . Didnt feel that great on the tren last time, but damn, the effects were nice!
> 
> My lovely wife is picking up some nice filets for this evening 
> 
> Gonna be as rare as the tuna above, lol.


You need to at least kill it. I can see the blood flowing still. LOL


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## wango

Seared tuna kicks ass, but its got to be fresh and sushi grade. For many folks sushi is an acquired too. Never had either till I moved out to the left coast, but it was an immediate thumbs up. Fresh octopus grilled or rare is amazing as well. 

That pic was about 2 minutes max on each side.

----------


## wango

Nice few days. Hiking and bands, plus diet is clean. 

Life is good! Plus, watched three solid movies in a row - damn.

----------


## ghettoboyd

I’ve been catching up on your log brother I’m glad to see things going well for you...life sounds great for you right now and love the positive vibes I get reading your posts...

----------


## wango

> I’ve been catching up on your log brother I’m glad to see things going well for you...life sounds great for you right now and love the positive vibes I get reading your posts...


Thanks for dropping in and for the very kind words gb! Gotta be honest, the Los Angeles warmth and sunshine helps matters a great deal. TY again!

----------


## wango

Benefiting again from this climate. Fantastic day for a walk. Hit the bands again and chilling.

I have been consistent the past week and will keep up the momentum. 

If the numbers keep dropping, the gym is looking like an option again.

Going to pass on my plans for a tren cycle & hold off till the summer. Sticking with TRT and HGH.

----------


## charger69

> Benefiting again from this climate. Fantastic day for a walk. Hit the bands again and chilling.
> 
> I have been consistent the past week and will keep up the momentum. 
> 
> If the numbers keep dropping, the gym is looking like an option again.
> 
> Going to pass on my plans for a tren cycle & hold off till the summer. Sticking with TRT and HGH.


You are still cold by my standards- upper 60s. We are 75. LOl


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## wango

> You are still cold by my standards- upper 60’s. We are 75. LOl
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lol, you are right about that. But in all seriousness how nice to not be suffering like a lot of the country.

----------


## wango

Back at it tomorrow. 2 days of yard work kicked this old mans ass! Advil & pot to the rescue  :Smilie:

----------


## wango

Still at it but negligent posting. 

Keeping up waking early for a sunrise walk & hitting the bands later. 

Just about a year anniversary when I stopped working out consistently and my entire daily routine of 20 years went down the toilet. Bust out the balloons and celebrate  :Frown: 

Good news, numbers dropping and more are vaccinated. Bad news? California has its own strain that seems worse than the South African strain. Means no gym dammit due to mask-holes (and you can be sure as shit that theyll figure out a way to get vaccinated early ahead of those considered essential). Maybe May???

----------


## wango

TY, but the bands are not too bad. I have to work around shoulder issues, so have to use a variety of machines (mostly hammer). The bands are very versatile.

Still feeling encouraged by the numbers and might venture back into public if they stay low. I dont want to vaccinate yet because were still limited here and Im not considering myself essential (even though they are making it more available for teachers now) because Im not returning back to the classroom.

TY for the heads up & hope you are doing well!

----------


## wango

> TY, but the bands are not too bad. I have to work around shoulder issues, so have to use a variety of machines (mostly hammer). The bands are very versatile.
> 
> Still feeling encouraged by the numbers and might venture back into public if they stay low. I dont want to vaccinate yet because were still limited here and Im not considering myself essential (even though they are making it more available for teachers now) because Im not returning back to the classroom.
> 
> TY for the heads up & hope you are doing well!


Nice one for jinxing yourself dumb-ass!

So despite assurances that the school would stay virtual all year, suddenly, surprise; were back and without any assurances of just what the added safety precautions will be. 

Thankfully I have been active, cause back to the gym I go as well.

----------


## wango

Oh hell yeah. I am so swole after just one day back at the gym! LOL. 

Back and biceps on a beautiful day. 

Got 3 weeks to look decent cause it’s back to school in the afternoons. Thank God for muscle memory and a little extra gear!

----------


## wango

Just the right amount of soreness from yesterdays return back. Good to know that I can ramp up the intensity in the next back/bicep workout.

Pec Deck
Chest Press Machine 
Upright rows
Bent over lateral raises
Machine Dips
Pressdowns 
Overhead rope extensions

Kept it lighter. 4 x 10-12 each. 

RC felt fantastic, no hint of pain (huge priority). Damn, I forget how good the gym makes me feel.

Still outdoors for 2 more weeks, then back indoors (or thats the plan). Dont want to jinx it, but these new Covid strains can come roaring right back & cases are starting to climb again. Get my second shot in 2 weeks.

----------


## wango

LMAO. On Monday, I did both hammer curls and reverse curls along with 2 other bicep exercises. Plus did back. 

Yesterday, no DOMS. 

Today? I cant straighten my arms. My brachioradialis is SCREAMING!

Will loosen em up tomorrow though. Steak tonight, theyll be better.

----------


## wango

Did the smart thing yesterday and didn’t hit the gym. But did 4 hours of yard work; brilliant.

This morning my arm pain was nothing compared to my low back and hams, so figured I’d give it a go. 

Machine Pull-downs 
Machine Rows
Low Machine Hammer Rows
Shrugs
Machine Bicep Curls
Incline curls

4x10-12 each. Still moving presently, so a thumbs up.

----------


## wango

Finished off last week with a good push workout. Pain really dissipated over the weekend. Shoulder / RC still without soreness.

Machine curls 4x8
Preacher curls 4x8
Hammer curls 4x8

Low Hammer rows 4x8
Rowing machine 4x10
Pulldowns 4x10
Facepulls 4x12
Shrugs 4x10

Feeling good, but mirror looks like shit. Had to buy new jeans with an increased waist size 32 -> 33. Once back at work though, the bump in activity should help immediately. The wife is cooking too well and cant avoid her carbs, theyre getting the better of me. 

Current plan:
200 mg. Test E/wk
2 ius HGH/day

Hopefully can start tren in 2 months.

----------


## wango

> Another dang victim of Covid-19!!


Theres worse consequences to suffer from, that Im sure. But, no cycle in the world will be able to save me as _Im too weak to her temptations_  :Icon Rolleyes:

----------


## wango

Pec-deck 4x12
Machine chest press 4x8-10
Machine dips 4x8-10with drop set after 4th set
Rope pressdowns 4x10 with DS after 4th
Overhead rope extensions 4x10 with DS after 4th
Upright Rows 4x10-12
Bent over flyes 4 x12

Machine abs 3x15

Simple and ridiculous recollection. White rice about 1 - 1.5 hours pre workout gives me one hell of a better pump and boost of energy. 

Got to start eating more meals to get my metabolism burning.

----------


## charger69

Hey Wango- do you know if Venice Beach is going to have their annual competition on 4 July?
I have started cutting for it, but Im rolling the dice that they will have it. 
After CA lost the lawsuit in San Diego County about kids and sports, I assumed other sports would open up also. 
This is how fucked up things are..... high school wrestlers are allowed to wrestle touching the sweaty body and up close, but they are not allowed to shake hands after the match. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Cuz

Wango hows the California weather treating you out there?

----------


## charger69

> Wango hows the California weather treating you out there?


Right now, 2 hours South of Wango




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Cuz

> Right now, 2 hours South of Wango
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Damn you guys are close!

----------


## wango

> Hey Wango- do you know if Venice Beach is going to have their annual competition on 4 July?
> I have started cutting for it, but I’m rolling the dice that they will have it. 
> After CA lost the lawsuit in San Diego County about kids and sports, I assumed other sports would open up also. 
> This is how fucked up things are..... high school wrestlers are allowed to wrestle touching the sweaty body and up close, but they are not allowed to shake hands after the match. 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Currently in a funk regarding HS sports. They rushed the kids out there with a couple of weeks of light practice-and no weight training to play full contact. They went up against a rich school that’s been allowing kids to train & practice at private facilities and we had a number of nasty injuries including a knee requiring surgery. Moronic.

Not sure about the Venice contest.

----------


## wango

> Damn you guys are close!


The weather out here is a little too good to be true honestly. The outdoor gym is kicking ass.

----------


## wango

Tris, Bis & Delts. 

Machine curls 4x8 with drop sets added for sets 3 and 4
Preacher curls 5x8
Hammer curls 2x8 with drop set each set

Upright Rows 5x10
Bent over Flies 4 x 10

Rope pressdowns 4x8 with drop set after sets 3 and 4
Overhead rope extensions (same)

Felt ready for more intensity and higher resistance today and I also slowed down the eccentric phase a bit - sweet workout, good feel to each exercise.

----------


## wango

> @Wango, where you at, man? Been 10 days since we got an update... do we need to send out a search party?
> 
> I have 9-1-1 dialed and just waiting to press send!
> 
> BTW, interesting thing in Florida: we have "Silver Alerts". They are kind of like "Amber Alerts" except that Silver Alerts are for senior citizens that have gone missing. I kid you not.
> 
> Don't know why I thought of that...


Oh this gave me a good laugh buddy, thank you! I greatly appreciate the gesture of calling 911! It is however getting close to the time for one of those medical alert gizmos- you know like the commercial Ive fallen and I cant get up. 

Doing well, but back in school & back in an *indoor gym*. I MISS THE OUTDOOR GYM! Seriously, there was always a bit of a breeze, the air wasnt stagnant - dammit, it really was more pleasant. 

Plus got sucked into that vortex of never ending debate in the forum and in the news section. Seriously, you step in, start posting and hours of your life disappear. 

Bottom line is all is well, but being Im a creature of habits; just getting adjusted to a new routine after over a year of almost exclusive in-home living.

Been following your thread. Hey, looks like your stepping to the dark side there Mr. SARMs  :Wink/Grin:  !

----------


## wango

My bad; Dr. SARMS ! But soon to be . . . . . Mr. Juice-head.

----------


## wango

Feeling more comfortable in my old stomping ground by work, however I miss the air flow of the outdoor gym. 

Have one push and one pull workout in this week. Getting re-familiar with different equipment, so kept both workouts only moderately intense. 

Although not really social at any gym, it was nice seeing old faces and shaking hands with guys that Ive seen for years, but havent seen since February of 2020.

----------


## wango

Was dragging a bit for a few days following the second vaccination but feeling good again.

Pec Dec 4x12
Machine Chest Press 4x8-10
Lateral raise machine 4x12
Upright Rows 3x10 with DS after 3rd.
Machine Dips 4x10 with DS after 4th
Pressdowns 4x8-10
Rope pressdowns SS with Overhead extensions 3x10

----------


## Hughinn

> Was dragging a bit for a few days following the second vaccination but feeling good again.
> 
> Pec Dec 4x12
> Machine Chest Press 4x8-10
> Lateral raise machine 4x12
> Upright Rows 3x10 with DS after 3rd.
> Machine Dips 4x10 with DS after 4th
> Pressdowns 4x8-10
> Rope pressdowns SS with Overhead extensions 3x10


So you do pushing and pulling in the same sessions Wango? 
How does that affect your soreness and recovery?

----------


## wango

> Did you get the Moderna or Pfizer?


Both the wife & I did Moderna. Honestly, the sides were just an annoyance, but doing a full work day would have been tough. Perfect timing on a weekend.

----------


## wango

> So you do pushing and pulling in the same sessions Wango? 
> How does that affect your soreness and recovery?


Generally, I tend to stick with a push/pull. Recovery depends on my intensity. If I go really heavy into slow eccentrics, forced negatives or extra drop sets (I have a weird thing digging pain) recovery has gone as long as 4 days. Im just getting warmed up now and not risking injury.

----------


## wango

Machine curls 4 x 10
Seated Incline curls 4 x 8
Hammer curls 4x8 with DDS on final set
Standing Preacher Curls 4 x 10
Reverse Curls 4 x 10

Nice workout, was able to add some weight without feeling it was a risk. I believe in the masks, but damn, they are getting old!

----------


## wango

My main gym by my home is all indoors again and had I had great pull workout. Its a huge space with 30 ceilings and the equipment is spread out well. Great workout on Saturday. The gym should be perfect come retirement the end of May. 

Did a nice chest , delt, tricep workout today after work at my gym by school. 

Diet is slowly improving. 

Been growing my hair out for 15 months now & its getting past my traps. Something I always wanted to do and figure why not? I think my hair is thickening a bit after being off of mast for a long while. Just wish my hair would go grey to match my goatee.

Just happy to be alive, able to still workout and have hands steady enough to pin, lol.

----------


## wango

> Is it coincidence that @wango's last post was on
> 
> Four Twenty?!?!?


Oh man, literally just saw this! I simply cant use it during the work week, too much of a hangover.

That said, I found the PERFECT strain for my needs, its like heaven. Will hit it a bit more after retired; the results it has on my blood pressure numbers are not to be believed. My wife has me watching cooking shows with cannabis and the food looks insane! Watching the judges get toasted is funnier than hell.

----------


## wango

Great back and biceps workout today. Muscle memory is starting to reveal itself _a bit_. Day of rest tomorrow.

----------


## wango

Pec Dec - 4 WS x10
Machine Chest Press 4 WS x 8
Close Grip Bench 4 WS x 8
Upright Rows 4WS x 8 with drop set after last set
Bent over Flies 4 WS x 8
Triceps Press downs 4 x 6 with DD last set 
SS rope pressdowns with overhead extensions 3 x 12

Feeling a touch stronger, but as I added more resistance the RC reminded me to proceed with caution.

Damn Ive lost a lot of size (could be the 14 months of next to little steady workouts, lol), but hell, I can still move them weights, so Ill take pride in that. 

And of course only the best quality post workout meal  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## wango

Lat Pulldowns 4 x 8
Low, underhand Rows 4 x 8
Shrugs 4 x 8
Machine Rows 4 x 8
Face Pulls 3 x 12

Machine curls 2 SLOW sets with a drop after each 
One armed seated Incline Curls 2 sets of 6-8 with 3 forced reps to failure
Hammer curls 2 sets each win a drop set
Reverse Curls 2 sets each with a drop

Tuna Poke tonight, chilling with the missus.

----------


## wango

> I'm guessing the biceps are a bit sore, eh?


Yup. The HIT approach has a way of doing that, lol. 

Did a push routine again today. Havent been this steady in 14 months.

----------


## wango

Not a turgid pace by any means, but after 14 months, Im consistent and havent flared anything up yet. 

Push day today, with abs and treadmill. 

3 weeks till retirement. Im hoping for a great new beginning so that I can go all Benjamin Button and end up looking like Brad Pitt.

----------


## wango

> You might be expecting a little much out of retirement... 
> 
> Seriously though, that is cool! Man, I don't know what I would do (but I bet I could figure something out and it would be nice to have options!)
> 
> Congratulations!


Thank you!

Pull day, abs & treadmill. Sputtering a bit now, but high hopes for June and the Summer.

----------


## wango

Felt back tightness today. Started walking and realized I was having a mild foot slap (a precursor to a foot drop). By the time I got to my car I had a limp and my leg was tired. 

Thats it, work ends next week - enough of this Zoom and sitting behind a computer all day bs.

----------


## Test Monsterone

That's awesome man, congrats on being done this year. My mom is looking to retire next year after working her ass off her whole life. You should take your millions and move to a more affordable place with lakes and rednecks ;-)

----------


## wango

> That's awesome man, congrats on being done this year. My mom is looking to retire next year after working her ass off her whole life. You should take your millions and move to a more affordable place with lakes and rednecks ;-)


Thanx TM. 

For all of the crap people talk, there are nice parts out here & our roots are planted. Yeah, its pricey, the value system is whacked & the Socio-economic gaps are criminal, but its my wifes home & were here for good.

All of this political crap is overemphasized. Our neighbors are good, hardworking & decent folks. 

Time for some serious training.

----------


## wango

> That's not a bad plan at all. Cali kills you on all the taxes, but moving just a little ways away, like say Arizona or Nevada, and you got it made.
> 
> That's just me tho. Hell, I wasn't even 50 when we moved to Florida...


Both you guys are correct in your thinking, but home is home (at least for now). Our retirement was planned for living out our days here at our present house. Were doing good and the weather is fine. 

Hello future. 

BTW, nice to be around a few guys that have some similar interests, thanks.

----------


## wango

Oh hell yeah its coming, can you feel it?

Looking at my own reflection ( :Frown: )
When suddenly it changes (well not that sudden)
Violently it changes (ok, a tad more subtly)
There is no turning back now (unless I hurt something else _again_)
Youve woken up the demon in me




Wango 2.0 is on his way.

----------


## wango

> Be careful you don't end up more like this:


Do *NOT* quote me on this ! We have seen Dick Cheese in concert and he is hilarious!

----------


## wango

> As much as both willingly and hate to admit it, I will occasionally work Mr Cheese into my work playlist. Their version of DWTS was in the 2004ish remake of "Dawn of the Dead" and I thought, hmm, I have to check this out.


Love that flick. 

Back, biceps, abs and treadmill. About 3 weeks till the gym goes maskless; I am ready.

----------


## wango

Chest, Delts, Tris, Abs & treadmill. 

Contemplating using the clen that I have left to hasten the fat loss. No cycle till Im closer to 12%, so a lot more cardio is in my future. Then its tren time. 

Im digging my gym by my home, well equipped and empty. Said goodbye to my gym by work, it has served me well since its opening 8 years ago. 

Final commute back & forth from work today; that I will not miss one single bit.

----------


## wango

Going the 4x15 rep route with 30 second rest between sets. When the gym crowd allows- super sets and giant sets. Focus on burning calories. Strict, clean reps with brief hold. 

Back, biceps, abs and treadmill again. 

Simple goal for this year - best shape of my life. Will go the well rounded/wholistic approach. I have to really address balance more as its getting scary unsafe on a ladder. And, Ive taken a couple of spills courtesy of my cat running between my legs. Plus will be adding yoga, stretching and a lot more cardio. And will actually hit legs a bit (just cant wear out that hardware though). I figured I got the time. 

Fingers crossed my body allows it.

----------


## wango

> I was going to comment on 'hey, why no leg day?' but didn't you have a hip replacement or something?


Both were replaced. One at 50, the other at 55. Its wise to not wear them out. Re-replacing them can be an issue.

But for the sake of better safety/stability, I really have to address the strength & balance issues more.

----------


## wango

So relieved, I was finally able to manipulate/pop my stuck Left SacroIliac joint. I was then able to really stretch out that periformis properly. It was literally getting to be a pain in my ass. 

So much for 4x15, lets make it 4x12 so I can feel a bit more resistance. Still keeping rest at 30 seconds between sets.

Pec Deck
Machine Bench
Upright rows
Lateral raises. 
Bent over Lateral Raises
Machine Dips
Pressdowns
Rope Pressdowns 
Overhead Rope Extension

Abs, cable wood chopper in half kneeling position, then treadmill. 

20 mcg. Clen per day
2ius HGH per day
75 mg. Test 2x/wk

Lets see if the clen can help and get this thing jump started. No tren till I drop 15 - 20. Starting weight is 220.

----------


## wango

Starting slow so just walking & stretching this weekend. 

Small victory today. I was able to fasten my jeans without this extension. The muffin top even didnt look _too_ gross, lol.

Seriously thinking of a recumbent tricycle. Pricey, but it will give me some non-weight bearing cardio to mix things up. 

2nd day of clen , tolerating it well. Might bump it to 40 in a couple of weeks if getting some success and continue tolerating it. Have gone pretty much Keto as well. Loaded up on veggies at the market this morning and will do some prep later today. Got some sweet looking ahi as well.

----------


## wango

4 WS of 12 each
Pulldowns 
Low Hammer Row
Face Pulls
Shrugs
Machine curls
Incline curls
Hammer curls

Neck flexion (getting that dreaded turkey neck dammit), maybe this will help 3 x 12
Abs
Treadmill

Taking Atenolol in the afternoon to get the clen speeding me up a bit during my am workouts and get my HR up for my morning cardio. Am I playing a bit with fire at my age; yup. If I don’t post for an extended period, it’s likely that  :Frown: 

Will edit with this afternoons activities. Let’s see if that sun can burn some fat and tighten up that skin, lol.

PM: alternate shooting baskets and yard work x 45 minutes

----------


## wango

> I used to be heavy into both road biking and mountain biking. The first time I rode a recumbent bike I was like 'hmm, wtf is this madness?' 30 minutes later I was thinking 'holy sh!t, here is something else to take money!' Two wheelers are a little clunky to start, but once you get up to speed, you will likely come to the same conclusion that I did. Namely, that these these are stable and FAST. Not so good on hills and probably not as agile as a conventional bike, but man that speed.
> 
> Aaaannnndddd just realized you are talking about a trike lol! I'm sure the speed thing likely applies, and I imagine that as long as you are talking about one with two wheels in front, they are even more stable. Plus no concerns about fallovers. 
> 
> I occasionally browse the classifieds for a recumbent frame as I still have probably enough components laying around to build the rest of it out.


Yup, two in front. Def more stable and really like the ergonomics. Very posture friendly and little back/neck strain. 

Actually had a good friend years ago take a gentle fall off their bike AND was wearing a helmet. They honestly are not the same mentally since. The wife and I had a couple of cruising bikes but sold them. I was getting so paranoid and controlling, I wouldnt let my wife ride alone.

----------


## wango

Excuse me scale, youre supposed to go in the *other* direction  :Frown: 

A.M

Pec Deck 4x12
Machine Press 4x12
Decline Cable Flies 4x12
Upright Rows 4x12
Lateral Raises 4x12
Bent over Lateral Raises 4x10
Machine Dips 4x12
SS Rope pressdowns and Overhead Rope Extensions 4x12
Tricep Kickbacks 3x10

Afternoon walk and I can tell, even with just a couple of days of work, they need a day off tomorrow. 

Eating better & very clean, but really need to eat more to get the metabolism going. Looking better in a t-shirt, but take it off and its American Horror Story. Hopefully I didnt frighten too many folks during my walk, but I really needed some sun.

----------


## wango

Lat Pulldowns 4x12
Front shrugs 4x12
Rear Shrugs with plate in each hand 3x12
Rear Pec Deck 4x12
Face Pulls 4x12
Neck Flexion 3x12

Machine curls 4x12
Incline Curls 4x12
Hammer Curls 4x12
SS Barbell Curls & Reverse Curls 3x12

Abs

PM 1.5 mile walk (yes, Im starting slow)

Last night saw a rat eating below one of our bird feeders. As I went to chase him off he stood on his rear legs, extended a front paw and introduced himself as Remy. He really thanked us for the food and nice yard and offered to make us dinner. 

So I let him in and he and my wife whipped up this truly killer ratatouille. Best my wife ever made, TY little chef Remy. Grilled steak courtesy of sous chef Wango.

----------


## charger69

> Lat Pulldowns 4x12
> Front shrugs 4x12
> Rear Shrugs with plate in each hand 3x12
> Rear Pec Deck 4x12
> Face Pulls 4x12
> Neck Flexion 3x12
> 
> Machine curls 4x12
> Incline Curls 4x12
> ...


You should at least kill it before you eat it!  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## wango

> You should at least kill it before you eat it!  
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, we actually did kill little Remy before eating him later tonight. Hes been diced and later will be put in a spicy gumbo. Oops, spoiler alert, that means no Ratatouille 2 kids.  :Frown:

----------


## wango

> Man, that took an ugly turn, at least for anthropomorphic rats!
> 
> @wango, are you officially retired yet?


Just joking about Remy. All of the visitors in our yard are considered family. Even the raccoons that completely obliterated our sod in back (replaced it with artificial grass), repeatedly break our bird baths (on our fourth, must be damn tasty water for them) and the squirrels that destroy our patio cushions. 

Yup week one is in the books. Solid workouts, better diet, sun and ample time with my cat. Knock on wood, there will be plenty of those weeks that follow. 

I swear to God this squirrel said “Dude, you look like you should be in the Mr. O competition”  :Icon Rolleyes:

----------


## wango

> Good to hear on the retirement front! Jealous!
> 
> BTW, I'm pretty sure that is 'Sammy the Sarcasm Squirrel'. You can't believe anything he says. 
> 
> This is, of course, discounting any concerns I might have with you believing squirrels are talking to you in fully formed, grammatically correct sentences...


Of course he was being sarcastic, but it worked. He was just buttering me up. Later we bought him and his buddies a bag of peanuts. 

Tried for 1.75 miles today. Feel a bit tight, but still good. 

Cheating a bit, putting in an order for var. Im seeing some early subtle changes, but want to accelerate the process. Plus, I got to get my metabolism back up, I let it slow down way too far. Damn this last 14 months  :Frown:

----------


## wango

LOL, lifting a heavy bag of groceries awkwardly out of the cart and I strain my shoulder. Stayed out of the gym yesterday, but did a 2 mile walk without any issues. 

Trying to get up earlier (granted not my 4:45 am when I worked). To the gym by 8:30 after hanging with the cat, reading the paper & downing multiple cups of coffee. 

Pec Deck 4x12
Decline Cable Flyes 4x12
Upright Row 4x12 with single drop on last set
Bent Over flyes 3x10
Lateral Raises 3x10
Pressdowns 4 x 8 with single drop last set
Machine Dips 4 x 8 with single drop on last set
Rope Pressdowns 4 x 12 with single drop last set

1/2 kneeling wood choppers with cable and lower abs on that high-chair thing

Mixed in 3 bouts of 5 minutes on the elliptical in-between exercises.

Protein drink and more cat time presently. Better ice the shoulder and take some Advil though as the shoulder is a little sore.

My 15 year old I-pod crapped out on me today. The wife is going to teach me how to get my tunes on my I-phone and Im going to enter the modern age and use wireless ear-buds. Aint wearing any fancy workout clothes though, strictly baggy old-school sweats.

----------


## charger69

> LOL, lifting a heavy bag of groceries awkwardly out of the cart and I strain my shoulder. Stayed out of the gym yesterday, but did a 2 mile walk without any issues. 
> 
> Trying to get up earlier (granted not my 4:45 am when I worked). To the gym by 8:30 after hanging with the cat, reading the paper & downing multiple cups of coffee. 
> 
> Pec Deck 4x12
> Decline Cable Flyes 4x12
> Upright Row 4x12 with single drop on last set
> Bent Over flyes 3x10
> Lateral Raises 3x10
> ...


When your wife tells you, please relay the information. I want to download music to a thumb drive for my car. Since Napster is gone, I do not know how to. LOL
I dont want to be using the Internet to listen to music. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## wango

> When your wife tells you, please relay the information. I want to download music to a thumb drive for my car. Since Napster is gone, I do not know how to. LOL
> I don’t want to be using the Internet to listen to music. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Will do.

----------


## Vasculardiscuss

Wango, congratulations on your retirement! 

I've just recently heard of clen , I'm going to do a little research on it. Sounds like a popular supplement to help burn some fat. How are your energy levels affected with it?

----------


## wango

> Wango, congratulations on your retirement! 
> 
> I've just recently heard of clen, I'm going to do a little research on it. Sounds like a popular supplement to help burn some fat. How are your energy levels affected with it?


Thank you, appreciated. 

Got to say, it doesn’t do a thing for my energy. Honestly, coffee does more for me personally. Also, there are more than a few people that will tell you it makes them feel like crap and they don’t use it because of that. My first run with it pre-Covid did help with the fat loss, but honestly, I didn’t like how I felt. Right now I’m keeping it at a low dosage and in the a.m. only. I’m thinking that I might get some var as it matches well.

----------


## wango

Machine curls 4x10
Incline curls 4x8
Hammer curls 3x10 with a drop set each set
Seated curls with cable (where you row) 4x10
Reverse curls 3x12

Abs

Stationary cycle x 15. With no atenolol in the morning, I can get my heart rate well above 100 again. My legs are _toast_ after only 3 straight days of cardio. However, no pain or severe stiffness so that means this old man is headed in the right direction.

----------


## wango

Pulldowns 4x8
Low Hammer Rows 4 x8
Front shrugs 4x10
Anti-turkey neck neck flexion 4x12
Facepulls 4x12
Rear Pec Deck 4x10

SS barbell curls with reverse curls 4x10-12
Incline curls 4x12

Wood choppers in 1/2 kneel
More abs

1.8 miles this afternoon 

Wife said my middle is slimming down, so things moving in the right direction.

----------


## wango

> Liked for 'anti turkey neck neck flexion' lol!


Dude, I was teaching on zoom for 10 months, which is essentially like looking into a mirror continually. Even the zoom filter wouldn’t erase that damn turkey neck. Wrinkles? Gone with the filter! Turkey neck, NOPE!

----------


## wango

Weighed in at 216 this morning, starting weight was 220-221. Stomach is tighter, gut is less due to the woodchoppers as they really tone up the obliques and pull that sheath down tight over the rectus/abs. 

PM workout and the first in a long time not fasted. Yesterday I was getting a little light headed. 3 tablespoons of white rice added to chicken and veggies and wow. White rice is a great pre workout carb for me and when I start to cycle, Ill add it, but currently trying to go Keto as much as possible. 

Pressdowns 4x8 with drop on last set
Close Grip Bench 5x8
Machine Dips 4x10 
Rope Pressdowns 4x8 with DD after last set
Tricep Kickbacks 2 drop sets of 10

3 sets of 6 minutes on the elliptical intermixed in-between above. Damn, no atenolol yet today, havent had my heart rate over 130 in I dont know how long. 

Without a shirt I went from Good-God what is that thing/avert the eyes, to dude, really not the greatest to look at, please put your shirt back on. 

Ordered blood work (havent had it in 1 1/2 years) and also some var.

----------


## wango

Have known and been good friends with this couple for 35 years. Last night we get a call from her husband that she is in ICU. She had a stroke. We were going to have them and others over this Saturday to celebrate her 60th birthday. 

Guess what, dumped the clen in the garbage. 

Putting off my workout till later. In a funk over our friend and further realization that this age thing is for real.

----------


## charger69

> Weighed in at 216 this morning, starting weight was 220-221. Stomach is tighter, gut is less due to the woodchoppers as they really tone up the obliques and pull that sheath down tight over the rectus/abs. 
> 
> PM workout and the first in a long time not fasted. Yesterday I was getting a little light headed. 3 tablespoons of white rice added to chicken and veggies and wow. White rice is a great pre workout carb for me and when I start to cycle, Ill add it, but currently trying to go Keto as much as possible. 
> 
> Pressdowns 4x8 with drop on last set
> Close Grip Bench 5x8
> Machine Dips 4x10 
> Rope Pressdowns 4x8 with DD after last set
> Tricep Kickbacks 2 drop sets of 10
> ...


Wow..: I weighed in at 216.7! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## wango

1.9 miles yesterday and my legs are still toast, so no cardio today. Friend discharged from hospital and so far sounds like she dodged a bullet; very relieved.

Machine curls 4x8 with drop on last set
Incline Curls 4x8 with drop on last set
Hammer Curls 4x10 with drop on last set
SS Reverse Curls with Barbell Curls 3x12

Bent over Flies 4x10
Lateral Rises 4x10
Front Raises 3x10
Upright Rows 4x12

Ab machine 4x15
High Chair lower abs 3 x10 

Stretch

----------


## wango

> Good to hear about your friend!


Thank you! A huge relief, but this age crap is a bummer sometimes  :Frown:

----------


## wango

My guardian angel needs a raise.

Third time my BP crapped out on me after rising and standing too quick from a chair. This time - full face plant on the floor. Gashed my eye, might have a slight nose fracture but didnt harm any teeth. Maybe slight concussion, but no headache pain, just a little extra fatigue. Weird experience, everything goes black when the BP crashes, then this explosion of the impact of your face hitting the floor. Should have gotten stitches, but I can deal with a scar. 

Full blood work today (first since pre-Covid), looking forward to see what so much time away from AAS has done to improve the numbers. 

Off of the gym yesterday and today, think Ill go back tomorrow. Funny thing, I wonder if my recent neck flexion work helped absorb/buffer some of the impact? Initial neck and trap pain are fading quickly. If I was a foot more forward, would have hit the edge/corner of the t.v. cabinet and it would have been a totally different outcome. That angel is getting flowers when I see her in heaven.

----------


## wango

TY.

Didnt get it checked out. The wife & I ate pretty confident of our diagnostic skills. Actually I had thought I had hit the rug, the wife said it was the hardwood floor, so I must have a hard noggin. 

Definitely a bit of a concussion though. Started to really feel clear headed just a day ago. Bruising is starting to subside a bit, but aint a pretty sight & I lost my model-like looks, lol. 

Damn, 1 step forward, 1 step back. Gym tomorrow to start moving forward again. Thankfully if I wear my baseball hat low enough, the shade from the brim hides the bruising. Saw our friend last night, she really dodged a bullet with that stroke and that really brought us some relief.

----------


## wango

Fast turn around for bloodwork. Alt is still a bit high, same with bilirubin (but that is a chronic issue for me). HDLs better (normal) but need to get higher. LDLs better but still high, as is total cholesterol (Ive really slipped the past 14 months and have eaten a lot more saturated fat). PSA, prolactin, hemoglobin, hematocrit, a1c all normal. 

First workout in a week.

Lat Pulldowns 4x10
Low Hammer Rows 4x8
Shrugs 4x12
Face Pulls 4x12

Machine Curls 4x10
Incline Curls 4x10
Hammer Curls 4x8
Curls on Low Pulley 4x8

Treadmill

Adding Var at 40 mg/day
Still 75mg. 2x/wk with test
HGH 2 ius/day

Really want to keep up with clen , but no way in hell after my friend stroked. Might not touch tren again for the same reason. 
Adding liver support and eating less saturated fat

----------


## wango

For this blood work the PSA was 2.5. I believe that is my “normal”. 

When I first tried MK a few years back, I bloated and stopped using it. The very first time that I used this HGH, I experienced some feet & ankle swelling that lasted a couple of weeks, but that disappeared and never returned. Other than that, I wouldn’t say I’d classify it as wet. My only other negative effect is that my wrists & fingers enlarged a bit. I had to get my watch band adjusted and I still need to get my wedding ring stretched. 

I have been so negligent/inconsistent over the past 15 months it’s like I’m starting fresh so let’s see what happens the next month or so. 

Just finished an a.m. walk, gym this afternoon.

Pec Deck 4x12
Decline Cable Flys 4x12
Machine Bench 4x12
Upright Rows 4x12
Bent Over Laterals 3 x 12
Laterals 3 x12

Machine Dips 4x10
Pressdowns 4x10
SS Rope Pressdowns with Overhead Extensions 3x12

1/2 kneeling wood choppers and machine crunches

----------


## wango

Shoulder has been thanking me for the fall. Must have tried to use it subconsciously to try to stop my face from hitting. So the last 2 days its been 2 mile walks each day only. 

Only carbs the past 3 days have been veggies and it caught up with me today, a little out of it and less energy at the gym. Either that or my brain is still bleeding and I need to get it checked out.

Trying to decrease quantity of exercises, bump up intensity and add legs and more abs. After warmup, failure for each set and if necessary a rest pause to get in the final rep(s). Slightly slower eccentric. 

Lat Pulldowns 4 x8
Rowing 4 x 10
Rear Pec Deck 4x8
Shrugs 4x8

Machine Curls 4x8
Decline Curls 4x8
Hammer Curls 2 x8 with drop set after each (shoulder did not care for these)

5 sets Abs

3 x 12 of:
Leg Press
Hip ABD
Calves

Its been 2 years since the last leg work, Ill progress SLOWLY here. 

Shoulder is pissing me off, but it is what it is; have been dealing with on & off shoulder pain for almost 30 years.

----------


## wango

Push routine this morning. Then added an additional set to each leg exercise as well. Abs and wood-choppers to finish. 

2 mile walk this afternoon. 

Trying to get a steady routine established post retirement. Seems the am gym is working the best and then more cardio in the afternoon. 

Wife is helping with more of a keto/paleo dinner menu; greatly appreciated, she’s the best.

----------


## wango

> You're killing me lol! You are retired, what else do you have to do but hit the gym and get all swole, bro!


I’m a bit OCD & definitely like a regular daily routine (or I get wiggy). 15 months of Covid and I never managed to get a regular pattern goin. Now with retirement & post Covid, it’s another brand new world. Just got to get a regular daily routine established that I dig. 

Back and Biceps. Continue with dropping quantity of exercises and getting the most out of my favorite movements. Failure for each set and if needed rest pause to grind out the last 1-2 reps. 

No cardio; I have a sizable yard work item I have to address for several days. Now cooling off; advil & ice makes everything nice.

----------


## wango

Day of rest, but got in 3 hours of yard work this morning. 

At least I am growing something else besides fat . . . .

----------


## wango

Gyms been closed for a remodel & reopens next Monday. Yard work is kicking my behind & pruning/trimming 30 feet of vines, holding the clippers over my head, has my shoulder screaming bloody murder. At least the diet is clean (except for that blueberry cobbler on the 4th, lol).

----------


## wango

Long walk today after an unexpected visit by DWP. They felt that they needed to trim our trees back from the power wires. Dealing with more landscapers next 2 days. Gyms open Monday.

----------


## wango

Early a.m. walk. Waiting for the landscapers.

Diet has really been cleaned up with a huge reduction in carbs (except veggies). Mirror looking better; looking forward to seeing the gym remodel.

----------


## wango

Upper body, abs and treadmill. Gym remodel was an utter disaster. Feels like a flashback to the 80s, all thats missing is chrome equipment. Really bummed.

----------


## wango

The friggin walls & ceiling are black, the carpet is black & theyve got these funky colored LED lights. It looks/feels like the discos I recall from the 70s  :Frown: . 

Legs, light pecs for toning, abs & treadmill. 

At least its very well equipped with the variety of machines that I need to get in a complete workout. And heck, last year at this time? Making lemonade out of lemons, but man did they deviate from the old layout.

----------


## wango

Upper body, wood choppers in 1/2 kneel & treadmill. 

Scale and mirror appear coordinated and heading in the right direction. Diet is improved & super clean.

Rib eye & broccoli for lunch.

----------


## wango

> Sounds like "A Night at the Roxbury" meets "The Village People" but hey, if the equipment is good, that's all that really matters!


Night at the Roxbury is an excellent example! But yes, if the equipment meets your needs, forget the extra noise.

----------


## wango

My best buddy (cat) had been sick & I couldnt leave his side. He finally turned the corner & is himself again, so was I able to head out for a workout. 

Upper body, abs and treadmill, about 1 hour 40 total. Masks optional at the gym for the time being  :Smilie: . Fish and veggies for lunch. 

TRT dosage of 150 mg./wk
1 i.u. HGH before bed. 

Just getting rid of fat & bulk and trying to get my lipid levels improved for the time being. Also giving Liv52 a spin and seeing if there is a noticeable improvement in my liver panel. Will redo bloodwork in about 6 months.

My mind and goals are in a very comfortable place now, particularly after my buddy got well. Knock on wood.

----------


## wango

> Glad your pet is better! People don't realize how attached we can get to cats.
> 
> Have you tried other dosing times for the hgh? Does dosing at night improve your sleep?


Were pretty much inseparable when Im at home. Still doing an ultrasound tomorrow to try to get a more definitive diagnosis. 

When I ran it with a cycle and afterwards for a bit, I split it into (2) 2 i.u. injections (morning and afternoon). This will be the first time I run it at night. Ill monitor to see if I sleep any better. I actually thought Sermorelin before bed helped with some weight loss/leanness (not sleep really) when I tried it, so thats why Im injecting before bed now.

----------


## wango

Lower body today for the fourth consistent time in maybe a decade (due to the hip surgeries). No joint or unusual DOMS to this point thus-far, so increased resistance & volume a bit. 

Longer on treadmill as well, but overall feeling great. 

I think the shoulder issue is gradually resolving as well, so definitely moving in the right direction. 

Bringing our little buddy in for his ultrasound today, at least he wont have needles stuck in him like he did for his I.V.s. A really nice fish place right by the office (killer oysters), too bad we cant bring our little guy in for dinner with us after hes done; so another day.

----------


## wango

Oops! Fabs Chicago Style Dogs. Personally endorsed by Guy Fieri from Triple D!

Its my off day, just had to refuel, lol.

----------


## wango

Arms, wood-choppers and treadmill. Light toning crap for pecs.

Kept it to 2 exercises per body part, but added 2 sets today (one was a drop after last set to each). Kept working sets at 6-8 reps. Strength increasing nicely, but without any carbs like rice, pumps are not there, which decreases the fun factor a bit. 

Salmon & spinach for lunch. Been doing a lot of salads for dinner.

My word, the newspaper is depressing: fires and drought out here with expected power shortages in an insanely hot Summer; hurricanes out East and just wicked flooding across the seas.

----------


## wango

> Man, I was right there with you, then I saw the pickles bleah!


Thats Chicago style. At least they are dill and not sweet like the pickle relish. Plus theres celery salt on them too. Back when I was a lad, I also remember cucumbers added as well.

At our old farmers market, there was an old school pickle vendor, killer stuff. Or my wife has a favorite deli that has amazing pickles as well. Oh man, now Im thinking of rare roast beef piled high on rye, with horseradish mustard, slaw and a pickle, ugh!

----------


## wango

Legs, light chest, light shoulders & back. Abs then treadmill. Added shoulder press today with zero pain. The hammer machine is perfect if you sit backwards in the seat. Its the only shoulder press machine I can come close to using.

Reminder to self, dont eat a sizable salad too close to working out. 

Down 1-2 pounds this week. Reinforcements like that make going to the gym a bit easier and more enjoyable.

----------


## wango

> Shoulders were giving you grief for a bit?


I wish it were as simple as that, lol.

My left shoulder has 3 out of the 4 rotator cuff muscles torn off (as well as the long head of that biceps). Because there really isn’t any irritation of those tendons (because they are gone, lol), the left shoulder is pain-free. That said, it will be in need of a replacement when the cartilage degeneration gets severe enough; luckily that hasn’t kicked in yet, but that day is coming.

The right shoulder has lingered on & off for 30 years. Arguably, I should have had repairs done (on both) _long ago_, but the surgeries were not nearly as successful at that time. Now it’s too late. All I do now is continually watch my exercises and adjust according to my discomfort. I currently try to avoid anti inflammatory meds on a regular basis because I want to know the shoulder’s status by judging the pain. It’s also why I am against the usage of deca for that reason. When you mask the pain symptoms, you simply don’t know the damage you are or aren’t doing to that joint.

I’ll be very interested to see just what I will be able to do with an artificial shoulder. I want to give the surgical procedure as much time to develop as possible, so I’m extremely careful. Just not to the point of sacrificing what I love, that being hitting the weights and still being able to use and find some small success with AAS. Who knows, maybe the HGH is working in my favor.

----------


## DinAZ

> I wish it were as simple as that, lol.
> 
> My left shoulder has 3 out of the 4 rotator cuff muscles torn off (as well as the long head of that biceps). Because there really isn’t any irritation of those tendons (because they are gone, lol), the left shoulder is pain-free. That said, it will be in need of a replacement when the cartilage degeneration gets severe enough; luckily that hasn’t kicked in yet, but that day is coming.
> 
> The right shoulder has lingered on & off for 30 years. Arguably, I should have had repairs done (on both) _long ago_, but the surgeries were not nearly as successful at that time. Now it’s too late. All I do now is continually watch my exercises and adjust according to my discomfort. I currently try to avoid anti inflammatory meds on a regular basis because I want to know the shoulder’s status by judging the pain. It’s also why I am against the usage of deca for that reason. When you mask the pain symptoms, you simply don’t know the damage you are or aren’t doing to that joint.
> 
> I’ll be very interested to see just what I will be able to do with an artificial shoulder. I want to give the surgical procedure as much time to develop as possible, so I’m extremely careful. Just not to the point of sacrificing what I love, that being hitting the weights and still being able to use and find some small success with AAS. Who knows, maybe the HGH is working in my favor.


I can’t even imagine rotator cuff injuries. I have a healed grade 2 separation and it took me like 6+ months to get my left arm/shoulder able to keep up with the right for things like bench and OHP even at modest weights. 

I don’t blame you for putting off surgery. I’d like to have some really minor surgeries at some point on sinus and on a couple hammer toes but it never seems like a good time to have restricted activity so for now I use sinus spray and toe spacers. Your surgery is bigger so im sure it’s not easy to volunteer for that much down time.

----------


## wango

> I cant even imagine rotator cuff injuries. I have a healed grade 2 separation and it took me like 6+ months to get my left arm/shoulder able to keep up with the right for things like bench and OHP even at modest weights. 
> 
> I dont blame you for putting off surgery. Id like to have some really minor surgeries at some point on sinus and on a couple hammer toes but it never seems like a good time to have restricted activity so for now I use sinus spray and toe spacers. Your surgery is bigger so im sure its not easy to volunteer for that much down time.


The wife and I are both PTs (I hadnt switched to teaching yet), so we knew the tedious recovery process & the chances for failure 30 years ago, so I took my chances, because I knew how to train around it. However, I really should have pulled the trigger when I had my first hip done 10 years ago. Had I done that, Id still have my left shoulder and bicep. I regret it, but still manage damn well. The thing that pisses me off the most though is that it fs up my shooting mechanics so badly, that it breaks my heart to even try anymore. I had my shot down to perfection & working on it was like meditation to me, ugh. Seriously, I could just get lost in shooting, working on ball handling or a move like a drop or step-back three. 

With your history of a separation, do you have an issue with any shoulder subluxation or other issues?

Another day off today. DOMS really took hold of my glutes; Fridays workout literally kicked my butt, lol.

----------


## wango

Oh, forgot to post last nights delight. 

Its intended to be Poke, but instead of rice, you can replace it with kale or a fresh mix of lettuce. Throw in some radish, cucumber, green onion, avocado and my favorite, sea-weed salad, then add in tuna, salmon, scallop & shrimp.

----------


## DinAZ

> The wife and I are both PTs (I hadn’t switched to teaching yet), so we knew the tedious recovery process & the chances for failure 30 years ago, so I took my chances, because I knew how to train around it. However, I really should have pulled the trigger when I had my first hip done 10 years ago. Had I done that, I’d still have my left shoulder and bicep. I regret it, but still manage damn well. The thing that pisses me off the most though is that it f’s up my shooting mechanics so badly, that it breaks my heart to even try anymore. I had my shot down to perfection & working on it was like meditation to me (glory days, ugh). 
> 
> With your history of a separation, do you have an issue with any shoulder subluxation or other issues?
> 
> Another day off today. DOMS really took hold of my glutes; Friday’s workout literally kicked my butt, lol.


I’ve had it feel like I strained the spot where the separation is, I’m not sure if that is just a strain or a subluxation. Minor ones would last days to a week and worse ones weeks to a month. The kind of thing where it seems better but then reminds you it’s still there. I haven’t had that happen for a long time thankfully. I have been working on posture and doing scapulas often to try to keep the shoulder back and not rolling forward, which helps. My left was super weak but I did a lot of light dumbbell shoulder work to help get some strength back. Doing a good routine and starting light and then working up seems to have removed some instabilities and balance between muscles. As I gradually move up in weight on lifts I do worry it might bother me someday but so far if I am mindful about posture and keeping it back it has been OK. 

What kind of recovery time goes into a rotator cuff surgery? Id imagine mobility comes back a lot quicker than strength and weight bearing stability.

----------


## wango

> Ive had it feel like I strained the spot where the separation is, Im not sure if that is just a strain or a subluxation. Minor ones would last days to a week and worse ones weeks to a month. The kind of thing where it seems better but then reminds you its still there. I havent had that happen for a long time thankfully. I have been working on posture and doing scapulas often to try to keep the shoulder back and not rolling forward, which helps. My left was super weak but I did a lot of light dumbbell shoulder work to help get some strength back. Doing a good routine and starting light and then working up seems to have removed some instabilities and balance between muscles. As I gradually move up in weight on lifts I do worry it might bother me someday but so far if I am mindful about posture and keeping it back it has been OK. 
> 
> What kind of recovery time goes into a rotator cuff surgery? Id imagine mobility comes back a lot quicker than strength and weight bearing stability.


A subluxation is when it starts to slip out and its generally pretty noticeable. For instance, a typical cause for you would be having your arms extended above you on a rebound and someone trys to pull the ball out in a backwards and sideways manner. Ive seen folks that it happens on the bench press even. 

An MRI would give you the status of your cuff and if you have any labrum involvement that is contributing. 

Good call on working the posture, the scapula stability and definitely add in rotator cuff exercises if you havent already.

Overall right now let the pain be your guide. If an exercise is really flaring things up, like bench, overhead presses, heavy front or lateral raises, etc., its best to find alternative movements. 

You are correct about the surgery. Every surgeon has his/her own protocol, but the speed of recovery is so much better now. 4-6 months and you are doing a lot, but still have to give the heavy lifting extra time. Plus the chances for re-tearing are still there, but so much less now. Man, orthopedic surgeries since the 70s/80s are just night & day. You are such a young dude, in 20 years who knows how incredible the surgeries will be. Youve got decades of training ahead, dont burn out a joint / body part needlessly for the sake of a little extra strength or size now. 

And man, youll find the TRT is going to be like the fountain of youth. Throw in some smart blasts & youll make improvements each and every year for decades to come!

----------


## wango

Only doing brief walks & have resorted to not eating at times. Caring for my little guy and it’s tearing me apart.

That said, I’m down 10 and the weight is coming from fat, as when I check, my abs are finally making an appearance.

----------


## wango

> The little guy is your cat?


Yes. Who knew not eating contributes to weight loss, lol. Have skipped 3 dinners out of disinterest. 

Im following yours and DinAZs workouts & living a little vicariously through them. TY you two, keep crushing it!

----------


## wango

> It's amazing how attached we get to our pets. Hope your guy turns out OK!


Thank you Cylon!

You know, we dont even consider him a pet. 

We are comfortable with all human medical issues. We understand them and in the profession theres a great deal of professional courtesy that gets you the care more easily/quickly. Thus, we fortunately have that covered. 

However . . . .

The Veterinarians are currently overwhelmed. The specialists like neurology (and in need of tests like a brain MRI) are even worse & there is _nothing_ you can do. Even going to ER might not do a thing and we will start going tomorrow morning. We have to go to an ER that has a neurologist & an MRI & ours isnt open till Monday. The weekend ERs that were open (and had a neurologist) said dont come in, because they couldnt do a thing due to overcrowding. Its gut wrenching watching our guy have seizures, fall down & then get so petrified he hides for hours.

Well, at least I recall now how effective severe calorie restriction works for me personally & if things get settled just might work in a regular fast day. Gyms out till we get him in and Im thinking, started on chemotherapy to ease the symptoms and maybe buy him more time (that is if he does have a brain tumor, which we and the primary vet think is most likely). Ill be damn certain our guy will suffer as little as possible.

----------


## wango

Feeling better. ER felt our boy needed to be seen quickly (or there would have been an 8 hour wait or even turned away). Then, the ER doc agreed with the assessment of seizures, which she then quickly discussed it with the neurologist. Then the neurologist squeezed us in today before her other appointments. 

The seizures could be caused by other things & from the bloods, a thiamine deficiency. Plus our guy has an arrhythmia, so when we can get him scheduled with a cardiologist, thats next. 

But damn, such tragedy when looking at faces bringing in their pets. This place is purely an ER and particularly dedicated to specialty areas. Yesterday watched a mother and daughter cry profusely when they heard whatever the news was and I teared up myself. You naturally talk to others in the waiting room and share stories. Actually exchanged phone numbers with one so they could call us later with their news (And it was very good news for her little dog). 


Best still, no seizures in 3 days, hes eating like a pig and hes back to his normal shenanigans. Bottom line  :AaGreen22: 

Thinking the gym tomorrow, hell yeah!

----------


## wango

> Man, that is awesome about your little guy! Animals tend to live in the moment, so if they feel bad, they feel bad right then, but when they feel better, it almost seems like it never happened.
> 
> I've spent a few too many nights at the pet ER myself, man, it is not and I mean NOT a good time.


No, not at all. At least with humans they can talk, its just scary thinking about what could be going on in my little guys brain.

Hadnt been this emotionally drained in some time, but feeling better. Gym already this morning. I have to start pinning again, last couple of weeks was like why bother.

Back:
Pulldowns
Shrugs
Reverse Pec Deck

Biceps:
Machine curls
Incline curls
Reverse curls

4x10-12 each. 

Treadmill x 20. 

Gym mirrors reflected back a thinner torso and a leaner face. Currently munching on an Rx. Bar (a new favorite). Will pst pics later of a somewhat new visitor in our backyard who is changing his habits.

----------


## wango

The hawk is a normal guest here that finds our doves, finches & sparrows delectable. However, never lingers out at the bird bath and hangs with our squirrels till the past two days. We see a budding friendship. I lose track of the time when I sit on the couch with my cat on my lap and look at this out my back patio door. Busy from dawn to dusk.

----------


## wango

Light DOMS from yesterday.

Pec Deck: 4x12
Close Grip Bench 4x10
Upright Rows 4x12
Bent Over Lateral Raises 3x10
Rope Pressdowns 4x10
Overhead Rope Extensions 4x12

1/2 Kneel Woodchoppers 3x15

Good little pump considering an absence of carbs.

Day 3 of Mr. Hawk. He does have a knack of coming directly after I freshen the bird bath with brand new cool water.

----------


## DinAZ

Sounds like a good workout, how do those wood choppers do you? I think I did something like that in a juco weight lifting class 18 years ago but havent done anything like that for years. Rowing and pull downs work well for me but it seems like adding wood choppers or something could be good. Do they help with parts of the back and rib muscles that arent worked as much with rows and pulls? Cause thats what I need. 

Pretty cool you have a visitor! Some of my neighbors are afraid of hawks cause an old lady had her chihuahua taken out of her yard by a hawk right in front of her. She made sure to tell the whole neighborhood like it was her own personal episode of Dateline NBC.

Hope life is good for you! All good here, school is still a mess but Its fine with me. If they dont have my list of classes ready for me I cIf I cant prep Im definitely getting paid for going to gym during work hours today.

----------


## wango

> Sounds like a good workout, how do those wood choppers do you? I think I did something like that in a juco weight lifting class 18 years ago but havent done anything like that for years. Rowing and pull downs work well for me but it seems like adding wood choppers or something could be good. Do they help with parts of the back and rib muscles that arent worked as much with rows and pulls? Cause thats what I need. 
> 
> Pretty cool you have a visitor! Some of my neighbors are afraid of hawks cause an old lady had her chihuahua taken out of her yard by a hawk right in front of her. She made sure to tell the whole neighborhood like it was her own personal episode of Dateline NBC.
> 
> Hope life is good for you! All good here, school is still a mess but Its fine with me. If they dont have my list of classes ready for me I cIf I cant prep Im definitely getting paid for going to gym during work hours today.


I really love how the wood choppers hit my obliques and tighten my waist, I think its by far my favorite abdominal exercise because they hit so many muscle groups at once. 

The hawks here dont go after smaller pets (our coyotes do though) or havent even seen them go after a squirrel. However our other common visitors (raccoons) were fascinated with me and my cat late one night; came right up to our big sliding glass door and hung out for about 10 minutes. Of course they had previously torn out all of the sod from our backyard & destroyed a few bird feeders (this is our fourth), but why hold a grudge?

Yeah, was thinking that today would have been the first day of teachers only week & my least favorite day/week of the year, plus our little guy appears to be himself again, Ive got a big-ass smile on my face! Another reason I hated this week is about 4 years ago to the day, I started back at my gym that I use when Im teaching, thats 5 minutes from the school. I tore off the long head of my left bicep doing single arm incline curls. A truly fd up way to start off the school year to say the least. Ironically its back and biceps day in a couple of hours, lol. I wish you the best this school year! 

So our hawk skipped one day, but I look up from my book yesterday & there he was. Hes getting more familiar so he took a little dip, hung a bit & then went off hunting.

----------


## wango

Back
Pulldowns 4x10
Reverse Pec Dec 4x10
Shrugs 4x12
Single arm machine rows 3x8

Biceps
Machine curls 4x8
Incline curls 4x8
Reverse curls 4x10

1/2 kneel wood choppers 3x12

Then, I returned to very familiar turf that I hadnt visited in 7 years. It felt like heaven. Shoulder ROM makes the shooting mechanics wonky and not fluid, but damn, that ball release came back within 5 minutes. Sweet backspin & the ball comes right back to me after it clears the net and hits the floor. Shooting range for a comfortable set shot used to be around 21 feet, today I was happy with 10. Damn, that felt fine!

----------


## wango

Pec Dec 4x10
Close Grip Bench Press 4x8
Upright Rows 4x10
Bent over Lateral Raises 4x8
Front Raises2x10
Rope Pressdowns 4x10
Overhead Rope Extensions 4x10

Abs & Treadmill. 

Gym is much less crowded now that kids returned to high school & college  :AaGreen22: 

Dinner last night, all from Sundays Farmers Market: halibut, tomatoes, zucchini, onions a little olive oil and spices. I take no credit for the cooking. I contributed by carrying the bags at the market, lol. My wife loves to cook and I cant recall ever not liking anything she has made. Im one lucky guy!

----------


## wango

> This 100x. Man, those twerps can sure wreck a place.


Not so much wrecking the place in our case, but just simply taking up more parking spots & extra bodies in the gym.

----------


## wango

Back and biceps today, almost identical to Mondays workout. 

Abs and treadmill. 

My wife and I are digging Penny Dreadful, and on the last season. Looking forward to the return of Dexter later this year, better watch the final season or two to reacquaint ourselves. Also thinking The Suicide Squad. Liked the last one and this one got nice reviews. Nobody turned out to be pretty good as well.

----------


## DinAZ

Not to hijack your log, but I thought you’d want I see this!

Looks like you sent some hawk luck my way. (Edit: idk why pic is sideways it isn’t on my phone. Oh well)

----------


## wango

No hijack at all DinAZ. Great pic, thank you!

My favorite spot on the couch looks out to our bird bath and a few bird feeders. Im losing track of the time spent sitting with my cat, reading and just watching. In fact doing that this very second with a big cup of coffee. Gym later when the wife gets back from her walk.

----------


## wango

Went a little HIT today. Generally 2-3 warmup sets (not to failure) because I went heavier on the working sets than I have since Ive started back.

Pec Dec 2 WS of 8 with double drop sets after the second.
Close grip bench 5x6
Upright Rows 2 WS of 8 with DD after last set
Front Raise SS with Lateral Raise 3x10
Rope Pressdowns 2 WS of 6 with DD after last set

Really not a _super_ aggressive workout, but slowed down the eccentric and with the double drop sets, I really got a nice burn. Nice pump, image in the mirror is showing better shoulder width and even the arms are creeping up again.

----------


## wango

Abs and 2 mile walk today. Included a few passes around the treacherous and grueling Big Trees Trail.

Busy week: cutting off the shoulder length locks Tuesday back to a close trim on sides and back. The hair takes too much time and is too damn hot. It was fun however and kind of a bucket list thing that I always wanted to do.

Tomorrow going with the wife to re-do our will. Its been about 15 years since the first. Awkward talks tonight as to who gets how much, who takes the cat, who sells the house etc., if we both die together; as a _lot_ has changed in 15 years. Odd talk, but its got to be done. We looked at our original will and were shocked how we have changed our minds as to who inherits what.

Still sticking with TRT and HGH only till 15 more pounds disappear. Amping up the cardio this week, lets see what the body can handle.

Oh, BTW, The Suicide Squad kicked ass! The wife loved it as much as I did.

----------


## wango

We saw the lawyer in the morning and we hammered out the will, its spooky thinking of that stuff, but its got to be done. Stopped for breakfast and I realized it was my first meal out at a restaurant since February of 2020. Kept it lean with egg-whites, chicken and spinach. The tomato-pesto was killer fresh. 

Back
Lat Pulldowns 3x8 with drop set after last set
Single arm machine rows 3x6 with drop set after last set
Shrugs 4x10
High Face-pulls 3x10 with drop set after last set
Neck flexion 3x12

Biceps
Machine curls 3x8 with drop after last set
Hammer curls 3x6 with drop after last set
Incline Curls 3x6 with drop after last set

3x12 of 1/2 kneel woodchoppers then treadmill x20

So tempted to cheat with var, clen & t-3, but I want to grind it out & earn it for later.

----------


## wango

Pec Dec 3x10 w drop after last set
Machine Bench 3x10
Hammer Shoulder Press (reverse position) 3x12
Upright Rows 3x10 w drop after last set
Bent over Flies 3x12
Pressdowns 3x8 w drop after last set
Triceps Extension Machine 3x8 w drop after last set

Man, have to focus on posture more, it makes my pecs look night and day. I guess thats one nice aspect of so many mirrors in the gym. B-ball gym slammed with private basketball coaches/clients, so absolute no go.

Protein bar, coffee & cat presently. 

Saving cardio for afternoon (if I dont flake, lol).

----------


## wango

Lat Pulldowns 4x12
Machine Rows 4x12

Elliptical x 5 mins

Shrugs 4x12
Reverse Pec Dec 4x12
Machine Bicep Curls 4x12

Elliptical x 5 mins

Face Pulls 4x12
Incline Curls 4x12
Hammer Curls 4x12
Neck flexion 4x12
Machine Abs 4x15

Treadmill x15 mins

Cardio tolerance/ability is drastically improved since I started, really upped the pace today & felt great. Its time for books and my best friend napping on me. And to think, this would have been the first week of school and me already thinking how many weeks to Winter break?.

----------


## wango

Chest
Pec Deck 4x8 Drop set after last set
Machine bench 4x8
Decline Cable Flies 4x10

Delts
Reverse Hammer shoulder press 4x 10
Upright Rows 4x10 w drop after last set
Bent over raises 4x10

Triceps
Pressdowns 4x8 w drop after last set
Seated dips 4x8 w drop after last set
Rope pressdowns 4x8 w drop after last set
Overhead Rope Extensions 4x8 w drop after last set

1/2 kneel wood choppers & treadmill

I pulled the trigger on a LED helmet that promotes hair thickness & regrowth. Its on the way. Expensive, but there is a six month guaranteed return policy if you dont like your results.

----------


## DinAZ

Sounds like you are putting in some solid work! Hair laser sounds cool and whats to lose since you can get a refund if you dont like?

----------


## wango

> Sounds like you are putting in some solid work! Hair laser sounds cool and what’s to lose since you can get a refund if you don’t like?


Thank you. I finally feel like I’ve got some rhythm going on for the first time in ages. The reviews have sounded positive and hell, compared to hair transplants, this is cheap in comparison. I’ll take monthly progress pics to be objective. And yeah, a refund if you don’t get results, it seems like a good move.

----------


## wango

So much for that rhythm. Providing a lap for my boy to sleep upon & rarely leaving the couch (hardly ever leaving the house). Got 4 books piled around me and a small fan for a cool breeze. Hell, my hair restoration helmet arrived and I havent even opened the box. Missed a week of pinning, figured, what was the point.

Trying to eat reasonably well, but the wife treated us to fresh eggs from the markers market this morning. Damn, could easily tell a difference. Our little guy is on the let him eat whatever the fuck he wants (except toxic to cats, of course) diet. So this morning he ate bacon and eggs. We found out he is also partial to a New York steak, slightly salted and cooked medium rare.

----------


## wango

My little best friend is at peace & watching over me from heaven. What an incredible veterinarian service that helps with the transition. He passed painlessly & gently at our home with he and I sitting at our favorite spot, with him cradled in my arms. 

Biceps
Machine curls 4x10
Incline curls 4x10
Hammer curls 4x10
Reverse curls 3x12

Triceps
Seated dips 4 x10
Rope pressdowns 4x10
Overhead Rope Extensions 4x10

Got my jab of HGH and Test in this morning. Thinking of a late afternoon walk. I greatly miss my little friend napping on my lap as he would normally be doing now, but the time was right and his trauma/pain were kept as little as possible over these past weeks. RIP  :Tear:

----------


## wango

Just back from my afternoon hike. Thank you Cy. 

Eating clean with Salmon & salad for dinner. Nothing fancy. 

Damn, havent used the trimmer on my body in weeks, Ill probably drop a few pounds just with that crap gone, lol.

----------


## wango

Tended to skip breakfast as to let my little guy get in extra nap time on my lap, so today, resumed. 4 egg whites, veggies & as this was a Pre workout meal, 1/2 bagel. Grocery shopping tomorrow, back to regular meal prep. 

High Hammer Rows 3x10
Low Hammer Rows 3x10
Shrugs 3x10
Face Pulls 3x12
Reverse Pec Deck 4x8
Bent over raises 3x10
Upright Rows to 70 degrees only 3x10

1/2 kneel wood choppers & 20 minutes Treadmill 

Post workout meal: protein shake, 1/2 bagel and tbsp of peanut butter.

Right shoulder pain is a toothache that doesnt let up (but Ive lived with it before). I have stayed away from NSAIDS, but thinking its time. Also going to try some CBD cream with THC in it as my wife is really digging the relief it gives her.

----------


## wango

In what could be an ill-advised move, decided to lengthen my walk today . . . . & doubled my max of recent history & havent done in about a decade. Not terribly imposing, but for me quite a stretch. 4 miles in about 75 minutes. Feeling good _now_, but lets see the repercussions tomorrow. 

Also, charged up and did my first treatment with my Theradome yesterday (a laser treatment for hair rejuvenation). 20 minutes, twice a week. Ordered a couple of books on basic yoga poses & going to integrate that with some stretching in the sunny backyard. Shooting for 4 resistance workouts at the gym per week and a lot more wholistic stuff integrated in.

----------


## DinAZ

Flexibility and stretching more has helped my strength training, I bet you will feel great trying some yoga. Hell Ive even thought about checking out some yoga classes lately. Its like stretching at home but with a better view. Doing it in the yard sounds nice too! Im up for about anything to improve flexibility other than Bikram hot yoga. Did that 10 or so years ago and it was not for me.

----------


## wango

> 4 miles is a pretty good walk!
> 
> That looks like a helmet from "Rollerball". I thought you had pretty good hair? Though I admit, I'm probably not the best person to judge..


James Caan flashback, lol. Believe it or not, in the instruction manual it actually stated that this helmet was not intended to provide protection from injury  :Icon Rolleyes: 

Its good, but its thinning (the mast didnt help).

----------


## wango

> Flexibility and stretching more has helped my strength training, I bet you will feel great trying some yoga. Hell Ive even thought about checking out some yoga classes lately. Its like stretching at home but with a better view. Doing it in the yard sounds nice too! Im up for about anything to improve flexibility other than Bikram hot yoga. Did that 10 or so years ago and it was not for me.


I can fart when Im alone & not worry. There are a couple of basic positions that I have tried that tends to stimulate that reaction, lol. I took a couple of classes with my wife years ago & a lot of it just didnt work for me. Theres just some target areas that I want to hit, so want to look through all of the positions & will keep it simple.

----------


## DinAZ

> I can fart when Im alone & not worry. There are a couple of basic positions that I have tried that tends to stimulate that reaction, lol. I took a couple of classes with my wife years ago & a lot of it just didnt work for me. Theres just some target areas that I want to hit, so want to look through all of the positions & will keep it simple.


If I was married and had a yard like yours Id skip the classes too! The one time my buddy dragged me to a yoga class we were 2/3 of the men in a 20 person class. I figure a workout and a healthy place to meet women is a good thing. At least at yoga if I fall for a crazy one it will be a fit crazy one and not bar fly crazy.

----------


## wango

> If I was married and had a yard like yours Id skip the classes too! The one time my buddy dragged me to a yoga class we were 2/3 of the men in a 20 person class. I figure a workout and a healthy place to meet women is a good thing. At least at yoga if I fall for a crazy one it will be a fit crazy one and not bar fly crazy.


Smart thinking! I recall some bar fly crazies from my distant past, then again I did strike gold a couple of times too. TY, Ill just have to be careful to not get too relaxed and doze off as I dont want that hawk to swoop down and try to drag me away.

----------


## wango

> I wondered if you would know the reference! Glad you did!
> 
> The injury thing is Lawyers. And probably some yahoo that started his last sentence with "Hey Bubba, watch this!"


Oh definitely got that reference. You know its really odd to look back at the males physiques in the bad-ass type roles back then. What a difference. 

Just finished biceps and triceps. Threw in a few sets of forearm work and more wood choppers. I would have done cardio, but I didnt want to push my luck. Im astonished that there is not any pain due to yesterday.

----------


## wango

> Arnold certainly brought the muscle to the big screen. Plus, even professional athletes then vs now are night and day. Makes you wonder how good someone like Babe Ruth, Franco Harris, or even someone like Wayne Gretzky would have been if they had access to and knowledge of the PEDs we do now.


I swear, if my living depended on my strength & power, I would do everything I could to use & not get caught. Did you ever see ESPNs 30 for 30 episode on Bo Jackson? Imagine him with just a little AAS, my Gawd.

----------


## DinAZ

Yeah it would be interesting to truly know who has used and who hasnt. A friend and college roommate played juco and then got a scholarship to Arizona when team was decent. He told me that steroid are rampant in college football so I have no reason to think that doesnt carry over to the NFL. 

At the same time we didnt have guys like LeBron James with insane physiques in their late 30s back in Bos time. So even if he did juice I imagine the healing and longevity type PEDs have greatly improved.

----------


## wango

> Yeah it would be interesting to truly know who has used and who hasnt. A friend and college roommate played juco and then got a scholarship to Arizona when team was decent. He told me that steroid are rampant in college football so I have no reason to think that doesnt carry over to the NFL. 
> 
> At the same time we didnt have guys like LeBron James with insane physiques in their late 30s back in Bos time. So even if he did juice I imagine the healing and longevity type PEDs have greatly improved.


Many of my ex students moving onto college football said they were common and almost necessary. They knew I did TRT and I would always tell them precautionary tales from the forum. I tried to give them as much useful advice without condoning their usage. 

Bo said he rarely even lifted weights, I really did not get the impression that he would be using. That guy was a true freak of nature.

But man, the guys in the NFL today? Granted, weight training, trainers, diet & supplements are utilized so much better, but I dont think that is what is entirely behind the size & power that is so noticeable these days.

----------


## wango

> Oh yeah, if my livelihood depended on it, I would be chock full of all sorts of PEDs. We kind of send mixed messages to pro athletes: be bigger, stronger! BOOO, you used drugs! These guys docs likely are keeping such a close eye on their meds and bloodwork they know when they had a extra dash of salt with their dinner.
> 
> Have not seen the Bo Jackson episode yet. BTW, it would not surprise me if he had a little PED action going on at one time or another...


My attitude toward their usage and considering it cheating has obviously changed the moment I started TRT and participating on the forum. Just seeing what TRT (and then HGH) could do for an old run down fart like myself? Im sorry, once these guys get into their 30s and naturally must start declining, hell yeah Im going to use, how can you not and still keep up?

Dude, Bo was the biggest athletic freak of nature Ive ever seen. Could be the biggest sports tragedy ever, when his careers (both football & baseball) were cut short by a freak injury. Easily would have been HOF in both.

----------


## wango

Did a few days of walking, plus try to avoid the gym on weekends. And oh yeah, the THC/CBD cream did a fantastic job. Plus my wifes hands are magic, it had to be how she rubbed it onto my shoulder & upper bicep. 

Back & biceps. Worked in 3 rounds of elliptical in between. Got a nice yoga book and found about a dozen positions that can be doable and will hit what Im looking for. 

Fd up dreams. Both the wife and I swear we felt our little buddy walking on the bed at night on a few occasions now.

----------


## wango

Legs, Abs, elliptical and stationary bike this morning.

One light meal today only. Second round of cardio this evening. Currently plateaued at 10 pounds lost. 

The wife bought us some more THC/CBD cream, but overjoyed that just the first application helped immensely. Lets see how tomorrows push routine affects it.

----------


## wango

> That happens for a bit. 
> 
> Man, I sometimes swear I hear one of ours meowing to come in and they are NOWHERE around. The brain does funny things when it is bored. Like the more we are listening or looking for a thing, the more false positives we get. Kind of like when Siri was just randomly laughing. It heard something it pieced together as "funny", but there wasn't anything there humans could perceive.
> 
> The implications for computer perception making mistakes are staggering...


Im sure it will. Due to Covid & me being home for 18 months straight, he & I were inseparable. Honestly got to the point when I did or did not know if he was in fact on me as it always felt he was. 

Push routine, treadmill & another walk coming up in a bit. Not one to look a gift horse in the mouth (thats a blast from the past, lol), but my shoulder is still doing better. That said, starting to really get pissed at the scale  :Frown:

----------


## wango

Back, biceps, forearms and abs. Decent strength & pump actually considering I didn’t eat prior. 

Last night’s farmer’s market bounty. Fresh corn, heirloom tomatoes, grilled peaches (first time for me and they *rocked!*), and fresh diver scallops. I’m pretty sure she used some olive oil  :Shrug: . Not exactly football grub while watching the rams vs. the bears, but damn it was tasty. Those are the peaches grilling, sorry not the cleanest of grills . . . . .

----------


## wango

Moving out to Los Angeles definitely changed my choice of foods. I grew up as a mid-west, meat & potatoes guy, but my wife grew up out here. Hell, I remember the first time they took me out to have sushi. It was definitely a wtf moment. 

But damn, she really is a killer cook and absolutely fearless in the kitchen. I am a very lucky man. 

Just walking today and some stretching/yoga.

----------


## wango

Push day Wednesday, legs yesterday, today was back & biceps. More stretching & yoga later. Fn beautiful weather today!

----------


## DinAZ

> Moving out to Los Angeles definitely changed my choice of foods. I grew up as a mid-west, meat & potatoes guy, but my wife grew up out here. Hell, I remember the first time they took me out to have sushi. It was definitely a wtf moment. 
> 
> But damn, she really is a killer cook and absolutely fearless in the kitchen. I am a very lucky man. 
> 
> Just walking today and some stretching/yoga.


I dont eat a lot of seafood in Arizona other than an occasional shrimp or fish taco, but I love seafood. LA has great food in general and also great seafood so I can definitely it see how it could grow on you. I am renting a house in LA for 3 nights next month to get out of the desert for a bit, and I know Im going to eat a lot of good seafood. I want to be sure to get some Korean seafood; I tried it last trip and it was great. 

How is the yoga going? do you have a set routine you do, or have you been advancing and learning new poses a little at a time, or what do you like to do for it? If I try it at home I imagine Id put a yoga YouTube on the TV the first couple times so I can learn what to do. 

Im glad to hear you are continuing with it, I have been spending a lot more time on stretching and flexibility but I havent done any yoga. I may have to follow your lead and do some at home because I can see me doing that sooner than going to a class at a studio.

----------


## wango

> I dont eat a lot of seafood in Arizona other than an occasional shrimp or fish taco, but I love seafood. LA has great food in general and also great seafood so I can definitely it see how it could grow on you. I am renting a house in LA for 3 nights next month to get out of the desert for a bit, and I know Im going to eat a lot of good seafood. I want to be sure to get some Korean seafood; I tried it last trip and it was great. 
> 
> How is the yoga going? do you have a set routine you do, or have you been advancing and learning new poses a little at a time, or what do you like to do for it? If I try it at home I imagine Id put a yoga YouTube on the TV the first couple times so I can learn what to do. 
> 
> Im glad to hear you are continuing with it, I have been spending a lot more time on stretching and flexibility but I havent done any yoga. I may have to follow your lead and do some at home because I can see me doing that sooner than going to a class at a studio.


Thank you. It was long overdue that I did more stretching (same with leg strength & balance). Fortunately I know my Anatomy, etc. & all I did was buy a yoga book showing about 100 different poses/positions with really nice pics & explanations as to how modify them for beginners. I picked out about 15 that seemed to target what I wanted to accomplish. Im still trying to polish up a pattern or routine I can do from day to day mixed in with other stretches and also adding some leg/balance work in. 

I did a studio once with my wife and quickly decided most of their routine didnt fit what I wanted or would flat out not work with my hips.

Tomorrow is farmers market day, Ill take some pics of the fish selection. This area really has its advantages at times, thats for sure.

----------


## wango

Yesterday morning was a pull day with a few rounds of elliptical threaded in. Then did a light 20 minute cardio in the afternoon. 

Today was legs and abs, again with 3 rounds of elliptical blended in. Afternoon stretch/yoga. Also threw in an initial set of goblet squats to see how they felt (and not too bad, actually). Hoping for an evening stroll with my wife after a very light dinner. Talking with endo next Monday hoping to get my testosterone prescription renewed.

Might have shot my final basketball shots today as the shoulders just refuse to let me. Life aint fair I know, but damn.

----------


## wango

> Getting caught up on the log... Man, retirement seems SWEET!


I will not lie, it really is. 

Thank buddy for checking in and keeping up with your log, the motivation has been very helpful to me. Last cup of coffee & headed to the gym.

----------


## wango

I walked briefly last night, *but we were supposed to saunter!*. I guess my wifes idea of a saunter differs from mine because her pace wiped my legs out really quickly (however, I had already done legs earlier and some elliptical so it was likely that). Still, 30 minutes of activity beats sitting on my ass, so it was a win. 

Push day this morning with only 2 rounds of elliptical mixed in (legs are tight). That said, my energy in the gym (even though I was carb depleted and fasting) was the best Ive felt since pre-Covid. Ill do some stretching/yoga/posture stuff later this afternoon.

----------


## wango

Rest day yesterday. Legs and abs today. 2 bouts of elliptical mixed in and finished with treadmill. My legs were smoked & used extra caution going down the stairs to the parking lot.

----------


## wango

Pull day with a few rounds of elliptical mixed in. 

Planet Fitness just opened about 5 minutes from our home and is $10 per month (with a whopping $1 introduction fee). Checked it out yesterday & it definitely works for me as I use almost zero free-weights at this time. Had my first workout this morning & really dug it. Saving $50 per month in fees & 20 minutes of driving each workout. Then to top it off there is a Shake Shack almost finished directly next door to it & I hear they have killer chow. Talking with the Endocrinologist in a bit, hoping for a renewal of my testosterone prescription. Not happy how the UGL test works sub-Q, always leaves a lump for several days. NP with IM, its just sub-Q is so damn easy.

----------


## Test Monsterone

> Pull day with a few rounds of elliptical mixed in. 
> 
> Planet Fitness just opened about 5 minutes from our home and is $10 per month (with a whopping $1 introduction fee). Checked it out yesterday & it definitely works for me as I use almost zero free-weights at this time. Had my first workout this morning & really dug it. Saving $50 per month in fees & 20 minutes of driving each workout. Then to top it off there is a “Shake Shack” almost finished directly next door to it & I hear they have killer chow. Talking with the Endocrinologist in a bit, hoping for a renewal of my testosterone prescription. Not happy how the UGL test works sub-Q, always leaves a lump for several days. NP with IM, it’s just sub-Q is so damn easy.


You can do a lot in a planet fitness. There is no real point to heavy ass weights when it comes to building a good physique or maintaining one IMO. 

Btw I also tried sushi for the first time in LA. One thing I miss, besides the beautiful weather, are all the great little restaurants with amazing food at pretty decent prices. Over here the food is expensive and mostly trash. 

You’re right about the lumps with UGL, but I wasn’t aware that pharma doesn’t cause lumps. I had appendicitis and the nurse (a big fat dude covered in tattoos) was gonna give me a shot of anticoagulant and poke the exact spot I had a lump in. I was like “hey can you do it on this side instead” lol.

----------


## wango

> You can do a lot in a planet fitness. There is no real point to heavy ass weights when it comes to building a good physique or maintaining one IMO. 
> 
> Btw I also tried sushi for the first time in LA. One thing I miss, besides the beautiful weather, are all the great little restaurants with amazing food at pretty decent prices. Over here the food is expensive and mostly trash. 
> 
> Youre right about the lumps with UGL, but I wasnt aware that pharma doesnt cause lumps. I had appendicitis and the nurse (a big fat dude covered in tattoos) was gonna give me a shot of anticoagulant and poke the exact spot I had a lump in. I was like hey can you do it on this side instead lol.


I agree about planet fitness, however it is tailored to an older & more casual crowd (which at this stage, fits me to a T). Actually, my wife signed up. She hates gyms but now at 64 realizes some resistance training is needed just to maintain every day function. Were headed over soon. 

My wife really was somewhat upset at me because with our little guy here, Id pretty much never leave the house except for workouts and necessities. His passing will encourage me to start getting to those restaurants & take advantage of what is out here. 

Endo gave me my testosterone without a struggle, which surprised me a bit. I rarely get lumps with my prescription Testosterone taken sub-Q.

----------


## DinAZ

> I agree about planet fitness, however it is tailored to an older & more casual crowd (which at this stage, fits me to a T). Actually, my wife signed up. She hates gyms but now at 64 realizes some resistance training is needed just to maintain every day function. Were headed over soon. 
> 
> My wife really was somewhat upset at me because with our little guy here, Id pretty much never leave the house except for workouts and necessities. His passing will encourage me to start getting to those restaurants & take advantage of what is out here. 
> 
> Endo gave me my testosterone without a struggle, which surprised me a bit. I rarely get lumps with my prescription Testosterone taken sub-Q.


Planet fitness is kind of appealing just because it is 24 hours. The place I go has heavier weights but its not like I lift them, and the hours suck. Some weekends im down to lift at midnight or some days I wake up at 3:30 AM full throttle ready to lift but if I go back to sleep it doesnt happen until after work. I used to bash PF every chance I got cause of their lunk alarms and stuff. Ill still probably join a non PF 24 hour gym when my membership is up.

----------


## wango

> Planet fitness is kind of appealing just because it is 24 hours. The place I go has heavier weights but its not like I lift them, and the hours suck. Some weekends im down to lift at midnight or some days I wake up at 3:30 AM full throttle ready to lift but if I go back to sleep it doesnt happen until after work. I used to bash PF every chance I got cause of their lunk alarms and stuff. Ill still probably join a non PF 24 hour gym when my membership is up.


Oh yeah, I always thought of PF as a bit of a joke & even in my mid-50s wouldnt find this place suiting my needs. PF discourages stuff that could intimidate/discourage out of shape, inexperienced & likely self conscious individuals. Surely the deliberate elimination of benches, power racks & heavier dumbbells was intended to keep hardcore lifters out. Ironically, they have 5 Smith Machines in a dedicated area & my wife and I squatted yesterday (for me, first time in over I cant actually recall). 

In this area the woman often use the gym as a fashion show & try to dress in the tightest most revealing outfits (and there are so many that your eyes keep bouncing all over the place). Lord knows I *love* (and am almost developing a fetish for) for women with shapely legs and butts in leggings, but its getting ridiculously distracting at times. Im thinking my eyes will get a rest here & I really dont mind.

----------


## wango

Introduced my wife to the equipment at PF yesterday then did abs while she cycled. Yesterday evening a 2.5 mile walk.

Push day mixed in with a couple of rounds of elliptical this morning. Finished another 2.5 miles just a bit ago. 

Body is holding out, shoulder is cooperating & the scale is moving in the right direction.

----------


## wango

> Dude, this retirement stuff.... sounds FREAKING AMAZING!!!!
> 
> I may never _fully_ retire, but I could see doing something hobby related for a few bucks here and there and also enjoying the 3pm early bird special at Luby's.


The two of us awoke at 4:45 and were out the door by 6 a.m. for about 35 years straight. We both still loved our professions upon our retirement & could have grinded out a couple more years. But you just get to the point where you say its time. Weve planned and saved for decades and to have it finally happen is nothing short of heaven. We honestly didnt know if we could co-exist in our smallish home every day, but that has worked out better than we both expected. 

I still may return to my old school as a sub, cause honestly interacting & joking around with teens is amazing. I may be 63, but at times I have the mentality and interests of a late teen. Other than that, I couldnt think of another job that I would want to do until I got to Planet Fitness. I really love the mentality and approach of the place. It really is striving to make _everyone_ be comfortable & not intimidated to work out there. I could see doing personal training for clients that are older, obese or just plain afraid of the gym setting.

----------


## wango

Thursday was a rest day, except the wife and I did a calorie restricted dinner and walked for about an hour (both a Tuesday/Thursday thing). 

Yesterday was a full body workout (uppers, legs, abs) but no cardio. The scale moved lower again and I definitely am losing my mid-section thickness & some muscular shape is returning. Almost at 15 pounds lost. Im thinking another 10-15 before I add a little var. 

The objective is turning out to be, how much non-aggressive activity and exercise can I squeeze in multiple times a week and multiple times on the same day that will keep my metabolism turned up yet still not overwork any joints & allow adequate recovery? I think I am moving in the right direction & my body is tolerating more & more without any adverse effects.

----------


## wango

Push day today with 2 rounds of elliptical mixed in. Forgot how well the seated lateral delt machine works for me. Plus there are 2 Hammer machines that Im shocked I can use. An incline chest press and a shoulder press. For some reason the mechanics work for me where the free-weight versions of the same machine did not. I sure aint complaining. 

Did some food prep and just finished a 2 mile walk. Looking forward to Monday night football. Tomorrow the dreaded DMV for that special drivers license youll need for airport security.

----------


## wango

Yesterday was a calorie deficit day (probably around 750). Then dinner was just this juice which tastes amazing. The combos of juices at this place is sweet. Then a 2.5 mile evening walk with my baby before watching the end of the Yankees vs. Reds game. No alcohol on Tuesdays & Thursdays (truly a miracle), but need some THC edibles to relax me before bed and they worked nicely and kicked in in 60 minutes.

Legs, back & abs (up to 10sets of three different machines) this morning with a short 10 minute round of elliptical. From a functional approach, 4months ago I wouldnt dare descend stairs unless done _very_ slowly and tightly grabbing the rail. Today, post workout, descended steps with no rail and casually without issue. For you all, thats got to sound pathetic, for me, a huge step in the right direction.

Not a huge MLB fan but love the night games in the playoffs and how they look on the big screen in high def. Dodgers tonight. Glad a few of the ex-Cubs ended on playoff teams. Scherzer helped Boston last night & Bryant is helping San Francisco big time.

----------


## wango

Good week. Stuck to the Tuesday/Thursday evening routine & had an additional 4 solid workouts as well. Hell, even the DMV went smoothly, lol. First DOMS with my quads in I cant recall & leg workouts are improving as I can add more exercises without negative consequences. 

My shoulder was reminding me last night that I added some new machines, but pain during the day is no longer there & I can already see a glimmer of some upper pecs & improved delts  :AaGreen22: 

Started at 225, now stable at 210. Actually surprised as the mirror is looking almost pre-Covid, so even at 63 a bit of muscle memory remains. Lets see what 205 looks like, but ideally Im shooting for less than 200. Still at 150 mg. Testosterone /week & 1 i.u. HGH/day. Added .25 adex 2x/wk as I recalled when I started TRT the lower estrogen worked well for me.

Will do a light walk then my stretching/posture/yoga stuff in the sun. Its going to be a beautiful Fall day.

----------


## wango

Push day today. God bless those Hammer machines, I never thought Id do incline press and shoulder press again in my life. Nice pump. 

Its kind of nice seeing a familiar reflection in the mirror again and one that doesnt disgust me. Motivation & drive really coming back stronger with each pound lost!

----------


## wango

Interesting week. Wanted to see if my new weight loss was fat vs. water. So I eased up on cardio and workouts. Despite cheating a bit on my new Thursday routine, the scale remains at 210. The mirror looks legit as I am getting muscular shape back and seriously losing my mid-section. Delts and arms bigger, chest tightening up.

So, when dieting hard and *very* carb depleted, it isnÂ’t wise to mitigate stress with alcohol & pot - no, not at all! Again the orthostatic hypotension kicked in after getting up and down I went. My head hit some the sharp corner of an armoire, was unconscious for 2 minutes and bled from my split open scalp like nothing I have ever experienced. Wife called 911. then 12 staples to my rear temple area to close a 4” gash later, I’m good to go. Holy crap do I have a hard head. Virtually no symptoms related to a concussion. Going to do some light walks and hit the gym again on Monday.

My wife almost crapped. As soon as I came to, I was in a great mood and the first thing I asked the paramedics surrounding me was - “so what is it with you guys and not wanting to get vaccinated?”. Needless to say, I was not helped off the floor gently. I made it up though, was joking in the ambulance, turns out there are a lot of negative & combative patients they transport & they said that I made their night. I am pretty sure I know the local fire station they came from as these guys were here in 5 minutes. When I drive again, I’ll take care of them.

I am getting to the last of my nine lives. God and a very busy guardian angel have watched over me my entire life & they may just be exhausted at this stage.

----------


## wango

Push day
Pec dec 4 x10
Shoulder Press 3x10
Incline Chest Press 3x10
Machine Lateral Raise 3x10

Triceps Rope Extensions 4x10
Triceps Machine Extensions 4x10

Forearms SS wrist curls / wrist extensions 3x10

My Gawd it feels great to do all of those movements - bless those machines! It also shows me that even after missing most of the RC, the delt really does its part. Killer pump in my chest, Delts and triceps and the t-shirt was stretching in all the right places. No light headedness nor dizziness during the workout. Time for lunch & food prep. Happy Monday all!

----------


## wango

Yesterday was legs & abs, then started a 24 fast after lunch (noon).

Morning workout was a pull workout with 2 bouts of elliptical & ended the fast with a lunch of steak & veggies. Just finished a 2 mile walk. The head is feeling much clearer today so upped my activity. Scalp is healing well & looking forward to seeing the damage scar-wise as my hair is closely cropped around the sides and back. 

Dropped more and officially headed to 205. That hopefully will happen next week. Starting to look 2019 pre-Covid (yikes, thats 2 years, and a crappy 2 years at that!).

----------


## wango

Tapered off a bit last week as I noticed I was still a bit concussed. Still ate clean, but just less volume and a very restful weekend. Staples out last Friday. I fully realize I have a pain issue . . . . it just doesnt register. The staples were tangled in hair and crusted over with dried blood & I just let the nurse dig them out without noticing. Washing my hair again in the shower brought a nice big smile.

Push day today and cautiously increased the resistance on everything, dropping some sets to failure at 8 reps. Then was even more comfortable with front deltoid raises. A couple rounds on the elliptical didnt bother my head too much, just had to dismount more carefully.

I am the proud owner of 26 little holes in my scalp, lol. Happy Monday to all.

----------


## wango

Good, but not a great week. The brain is _still_ taking its time and I slowed my pace down. Cool thing is, I fully understand & appreciate what NFL players go through with concussion protocols. Playing a sport now would be impossible without falling over.

Got in 4 nice workouts, but no cardio. Ate clean, threw in a couple of 24 hour fasts and dropped 2 more pounds. Have added more veggies each meal and my colon has been thankful (sorry, too much info there). Some lounging pants literally fell from my waist to the floor and Im happy I didnt toss my 32 waisted Levis. Musculature is looking better and not dropping despite the calorie depletion, so the mirror is aligning well with the scale. I aint a beast or a competing bber but Im using gear & grinding away - hell fn yeah.

----------


## wango

Better week and getting closer to normal. The head really feels clear again.

2 upper body workouts, legs just one time, but hit abs each workout. Added a bit of cardio. Elliptical with the upper body work and didnt have a problem with a 2 mile walk. Weight is stagnant and currently trying to add meals/snacks back to 5x/day. Mirror looking better still, adding some nice shoulder width & some upper pec tone courtesy of those Hammer machines. I can see a hint of abs, but really need to drop at least another 10 pounds to get me closer to 12-13% bf. 

We bought an air fryer and my Gawd, the most moist skinless chicken breasts Ive ever eaten. The turkey for thanksgiving should be amazing.

----------


## wango

> We JUST got an air fryer, too. They are pretty cool! We cooked some fish in it and it stunk up the house, though lol! We over cooked tater tots too, but that is on us. Did some vegs in it that turned out well!


Fish, hell yes, even if baked in the oven the windows need to stay open because of the smell sometimes. We keep our air fryer next to the stove that has a large exhaust hood & it helped a great deal. Veggies are amazing & we did some small red potatoes and they were great as well.

I bet we both got our fryers on the same week; sweet coincidence.

----------


## wango

Yesterday was upper body & abs. 2 exercises each body part, 3 sets of 15 each w/30 seconds rest between sets. Mixed in 3 bouts of 6 minutes on elliptical. Tossed in some posture/stretching/yoga stuff in the afternoon.

Today was legs, abs and treadmill. 

Primary MD & Endocrinologist prescribed blood work tomorrow. Ive let my test tank since last week, hopefully it wont be higher than 500-600 to put my Endo at ease. Fingers crossed that my lipids are even a little improved. I thought those would normalize after not blasting for 2 years now. They went an issue prior to that. Getting really frustrated with my BP as well. New medicine combo hasnt done a damn thing and is still hovering around high 120s/high 80s. I thought the decreased stress from not commuting & working was going to be a slam dunk at lowering it. Just may start using pot throughout the day, but not if I have to drive.

----------


## wango

Wow, first post in 13 days? Ive been in a workout funk _that_ long? Daaaang. At least Ive been eating clean, but that is it. Oh wait, pizza on Saturday with leftovers for NFL Sunday. It was worth it both times, no regrets.

Upper body with 3 rounds of elliptical mixed in. The body felt like it was 2 weeks since the last workout & I intelligently went easy. Sitting with my cold laser helmet, I do believe my hair looks a bit thicker & healthier. Actual hair re-growth really doesnt kick in till 8-12 months. Im only at 2 months now.

----------


## wango

Pull day on Tuesday with abs & elliptical. 3 mile walk today.

Still with TRT for a few months more. My testosterone came in high at 900 despite me laying off of it for a week (not long enough evidently) so have to retest in 2 months. Lipids are better and BP oddly taking a turn for the better as well; Ill take that.

----------


## Cylon357

> Pull day on Tuesday with abs & elliptical. 3 mile walk today.
> 
> Still with TRT for a few months more. My testosterone came in high at 900 despite me laying off of it for a week (not long enough evidently) so have to retest in 2 months. Lipids are better and BP oddly taking a turn for the better as well; I’ll take that.


Man, it sounds like you are enjoying this whole retirement thing! Kudos!

Were you blasting prior to blood work? I thought you mostly stuck with TRT these days.

----------


## charger69

Do you need to show proof of vaccination to go to the gym in your area?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Wango retired?!?  congrats

----------


## wango

> Man, it sounds like you are enjoying this whole retirement thing! Kudos!
> 
> Were you blasting prior to blood work? I thought you mostly stuck with TRT these days.


Not to rub it it in, but it is really Nirvana. Both of the jobs we left are going through *insane* times with the continuation of Covid, so the coincidental timing was perfect.

Havent blasted since fall of 2018. I wanted it at 500-600 as my Endo is conservative and was a little tentative to prescribe. Darn it, I was wanting to do Var, then transition to Tren again, but will have to wait.

----------


## wango

> Do you need to show proof of vaccination to go to the gym in your area?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I started up at Planet Fitness (posted prior) and they do, as well as masks. I dont want to get into any debate, but Im glad, plus the gym really asks that everyone spray down equipment after usage and 90% of the members do. We have older friends and some recovering from significant medical issues, so for the wife and I, we embrace the added caution.

----------


## charger69

> I started up at Planet Fitness (posted prior) and they do, as well as masks. I dont want to get into any debate, but Im glad, plus the gym really asks that everyone spray down equipment after usage and 90% of the members do. We have older friends and some recovering from significant medical issues, so for the wife and I, we embrace the added caution.


I heard it is required to show proof of vaccine for all indoor events. now everywhere in LA County. D


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## wango

> Wango retired?!?  congrats


Thank you GGR! The wife was October of 2020, mine was June of this year. Honestly, for the amount that we are together at home in close proximity of each other, its miraculous how we are tolerating it (although weve had a couple of blow-ups, lol).

----------


## wango

> I heard it is required to show proof of vaccine for all indoor events. now everywhere in LA County. D
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Im guessing so. Theres been so much in the paper about what is mandated and then places willing to deal with fines for not enforcing it. The gym and the last restaurant we went to checked. I havent been to a store yet that has checked however, and dont plan on going to any events (a concert but not until March).

----------


## DinAZ

> Thank you GGR! The wife was October of 2020, mine was June of this year. Honestly, for the amount that we are together at home in close proximity of each other, its miraculous how we are tolerating it (although weve had a couple of blow-ups, lol).


You dont fight with people you dont care about!

----------


## wango

> You dont fight with people you dont care about!


LOL, you werent here at the forum during 2019, 2020 and winter/spring of 2021. There were some Jim-dandy fireworks fights and honestly not a lot of love or caring for the next guy. Of course that said, that was certainly a contemptuous time for everyone in the good ole US of A.

----------


## wango

Push day with 3 rounds of 5 minutes on elliptical this am. 

Brief 1 mile walk to ward off napping after lunch. There’s a pull-up bar in the park where I walk, so I did a few sets of hanging leg raises. The traction from hanging really feels great on my shoulders - nice stretch.

Well I had a resurgence of wanting to learn guitar (aggressive metal of course) & there are plenty of one on one lessons available now. So last Saturday I dropped a bit of dinero at Guitar Center. Will post a pic of the gear later this week. First lesson is this Saturday; really stoked  :AaGreen22:

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Took few lessons in HS. 

Guitar teacher fell  with me. I learned a lot but not guitar.

----------


## Cylon357

> Push day with 3 rounds of 5 minutes on elliptical this am. 
> 
> Brief 1 mile walk to ward off napping after lunch. There’s a pull-up bar in the park where I walk, so I did a few sets of hanging leg raises. The traction from hanging really feels great on my shoulders - nice stretch.
> 
> Well I had a resurgence of wanting to learn guitar (aggressive metal of course) & there are plenty of one on one lessons available now. So last Saturday I dropped a bit of dinero at Guitar Center. Will post a pic of the gear later this week. First lesson is this Saturday; really stoked


What did you end up with?

----------


## wango

> What did you end up with?


My ex students (who are now 30) always were metal heads, are in hardcore bands, record and I occasionally go to shows with them. They know & love the heavy sound I wanted to capture/play so they immediately went for three guitars (I wanted a matt black). They both fell in love with a *schecter*. I have to admit, I even heard a subtle sound difference myself. It looks great, feels amazing in my hands & its a guitar I can stick with after Im more competent. 

Sorry, drinking coffee and waking up, will get a picture later. 

By the way, thank you - your references to the Manning brothers & Tony Dungy were so incredibly spot on and they made me laugh out loud.

----------


## wango

> Took few lessons in HS. 
> 
> Guitar teacher fell  with me. I learned a lot but not guitar.


Oh my. Some how I dont think that I will be expecting the same issue.

----------


## Cylon357

> Oh my. Some how I don’t think that I will be expecting the same issue.


Don't sell yourself short  :LOL:

----------


## Cylon357

> My ex students (who are now 30) always were metal heads, are in hardcore bands, record and I occasionally go to shows with them. They know & love the heavy sound I wanted to capture/play so they immediately went for three guitars (I wanted a matt black). They both fell in love with a *schecter*. I have to admit, I even heard a subtle sound difference myself. It looks great, feels amazing in my hands & it’s a guitar I can stick with after I’m more competent. 
> 
> Sorry, drinking coffee and waking up, will get a picture later. 
> 
> By the way, thank you - *your references to the Manning brothers & Tony Dungy were so incredibly spot on and they made me laugh out loud.*


"Ack, Nosferatu!!" was in fact my first reaction to Coach smiling like a jack-o-lantern lol

----------


## wango

> "Ack, Nosferatu!!" was in fact my first reaction to Coach smiling like a jack-o-lantern lol


Although the movie is a little odd & slow moving, Willem Defoe playing Nosferatu in Shadow of the Vampire was brilliant.

----------


## wango

Tuesday was legs, abs & treadmill. Yesterday was a rest day as I tweaked my damn shoulder again doing some overhead house stuff. It didnt stop me from lifting a fork or wine glass later however @ our favorite Italian place. The pic below was the most delicate prosciutto that weve ever eaten & the burrata cheese was insane.

Today was arms and back. Got to ice down and then put on some THC cream later. 

Current trend in reading is about the drug trade, particularly the change in the meth formula and fentanyl. Also reading a book called Blitzed on how it was those good old Germans that came up with meth & then supplied it to the nazi soldiers. As a side effect of the reading we decided to start to rewatch Breaking Bad. Just three episodes in, I forgot how quick it started and how damn incredible a show it was.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Oh my. Some how I dont think that I will be expecting the same issue.


Hahaha 

Never know what comes at you!

----------


## wango

> Hahaha 
> 
> Never know what comes at you!


Trust me, if they had some inked bad-girl guitar teacher, Im there. Fortunately that is not the case.

First lesson done, a few days of practice complete. This may have some potential. 

Dodged a bullet, thought I might have caught the flu the past 2 days, but better today. Upper body, abs & elliptical. 

Finally getting some *much* needed rain here.

----------


## Cylon357

> Trust me, if they had some inked bad-girl guitar teacher, I’m there. Fortunately that is not the case.
> 
> First lesson done, a few days of practice complete. This may have some potential. 
> 
> Dodged a bullet, thought I might have caught the flu the past 2 days, but better today. Upper body, abs & elliptical. 
> 
> Finally getting some *much* needed rain here.


Still waiting on pics of the axe, man! 

Did you get a starter amp or ?

----------


## wango

> Still waiting on pics of the axe, man! 
> 
> Did you get a starter amp or ?


Here you go. My ex students also chose something I could grow with a while and not be tempted to upgrade quickly.

Day 5 brought an unexpected surprise. Suddenly, my fingers naturally formed the two power chords Ive been struggling with because my fingers refused to cooperate. The tab music is understandable & Im literally enjoying practicing and not dreading it.

----------


## wango

Pull day today. Hit my biceps hard with drop sets, it felt wonderful. Bring on the Chargers vs. Chiefs game in 46 minutes!

----------


## Cylon357

> Here you go. My ex students also chose something I could grow with a while and not be tempted to upgrade quickly.
> 
> Day 5 brought an unexpected surprise. Suddenly, my fingers naturally formed the two power chords I’ve been struggling with because my fingers refused to cooperate. The tab music is understandable & I’m literally enjoying practicing and not dreading it.


Oh nice! Is that the Boss Katana?

----------


## wango

> Oh nice! Is that the Boss Katana?


Yes it is.

----------


## wango

Damn cold weather. Low back is stiff and achy and my shoulder is like a non-stop toothache. 

Tip-toed through a push routine: hitting chest, Delts and triceps and then abs. Anything that caused the slightest increase in shoulder pain was immediately ditched, which left not so much. Havent done the THC cream again, thinking its time. 

Pissed that Cleveland is missing their top 2 quarterbacks for todays game. However, I like that the NFL is now minimizing testing for vaxed players and waiting for symptoms to appear (yet leaving it to an honor basis). Right there, playoffs are saved. Omicron appears to be milder, the players are in their 20s and 30s; I think this a prudent move. 

Time for some guitar practice, also time to switch instructors. Only took 2x to realize that this dude is not for me.

----------


## wango

Normal warm up with pec deck. I keep trying to increase the stretch on my pecs and shoulders & its working well. 

Preacher curls, preacher hammer curls & reverse curls. Drops on last set for each. Machine curls with SLOW negatives and a double drop. 

Lat pull downs, low hammer rows, shrugs & reverse Pec Dec. 

Last week, had to talk to two knuckle heads that pissed off my wife at the gym. The only stationary cycles are by a row of popular machines & they kept taking their masks off. Hey there was two of them and they were much younger, so I didnt feel like a bully or an a-hole. 

Fingers are gaining some muscle memory and relaxing on the frets. Lunch then practice.

----------


## wango

Pec Dec
Decline cable flies
Close grip machine chest press
Triceps Pressdowns
Triceps Extension machine
Single leg leg press (yikes)
Hip Abd
Calve machine 
Abs

The wife was smart, she got a fresh bagel with cream cheese post workout at a Western Bagel thats next door to the gym. I didnt & am regretting my decision.

Dreary weather outside, aint going out again (oh crap, I have to grill steak tonight; ok that is worthy of the trauma).

----------


## Cylon357

> Pec Dec
> Decline cable flies
> Close grip machine chest press
> Triceps Pressdowns
> Triceps Extension machine
> Single leg leg press (yikes)
> Hip Abd
> Calve machine 
> Abs
> ...


We bought some steaks for Christmas Eve, not Christmas Eve Eve, but maybe in Cali, it is supposed to be CEE  :Smilie:

----------


## wango

> We bought some steaks for Christmas Eve, not Christmas Eve Eve, but maybe in Cali, it is supposed to be CEE


Nice call. The wife told me they are either for tomorrow or Christmas. Now I dont have to go out 

 :AaGreen22:

----------


## wango

Rear Pec Dec
Machine rows
Shrugs
Neck flexion (does put a little dent in the turkey neck dept.)
Preacher curls
Preacher Hammer curls
Reverse curls
Machine curls
Eliptical

Nice biceps pump in my bathroom mirror after.

----------


## wango

So tying resistance training to guitar. 

First and foremost, it didnt dawn on me initially that the lack of most of my external rotation (Left RC is pretty much gone) was going to hamper guitar. Turns out, moving up the fret is difficult, particularly the first 2. I have about 20 degrees (out of 90) of ER, likely due to the rear delt, which does assist minimally. So started a resistance program for that. Just ordered wrist weights that go up in 2 oz. increments (yup, its that weak). 

Finger strength is another. I realized that grip strength (which I have a lot of) doesnt really relate all that much to proper finger usage on the frets. Also, my hand size which should allow me a lot of spread on the frets, just shrivels up because keeping your fingers spread & simultaneously using them independently is amazingly difficult. So, thank you Amazon. I was _shocked_ that I had to start extra light, but for proper finger usage, I had to. 

Digging the guitar, dont care if its going to take me forever to get proficient. Im just marveling at learning the independent finger usage and strength from a more physiological/anatomical perspective. Im finding that I have to take frequent breaks & limit practice time as my finger control starts to degrade due to fatigue. 

That said, I *will* play like Doyle one day, but just wont look nearly as bad-ass.

----------


## Cylon357

> Yes it is.


I was torn between the Boss Katana 50 and the Positive Grid Spark. I went with the Spark but it was literally a toss up right to the time of clicking 'buy'.

Then work got in the way and I have barely touched any musical instrument.

I like that Schecter as well. It's a little thing, but I like having 3 tuners on each side of the head. Just makes my _slightly_ OCD brain feel better.

----------


## Cylon357

> So tying resistance training to guitar. 
> 
> First and foremost, it didn’t dawn on me initially that the lack of most of my external rotation (Left RC is pretty much gone) was going to hamper guitar. Turns out, moving up the fret is difficult, particularly the first 2. I have about 20 degrees (out of 90) of ER, likely due to the rear delt, which does assist minimally. So started a resistance program for that. Just ordered wrist weights that go up in 2 oz. increments (yup, it’s that weak). 
> 
> Finger strength is another. I realized that grip strength (which I have a lot of) doesn’t really relate all that much to proper finger usage on the frets. Also, my hand size which should allow me a lot of spread on the frets, just shrivels up because keeping your fingers spread & simultaneously using them independently is amazingly difficult. So, thank you Amazon. I was _shocked_ that I had to start extra light, but for proper finger usage, I had to. 
> 
> Digging the guitar, don’t care if it’s going to take me forever to get proficient. I’m just marveling at learning the independent finger usage and strength from a more physiological/anatomical perspective. I’m finding that I have to take frequent breaks & limit practice time as my finger control starts to degrade due to fatigue. 
> 
> That said, I *will* play like Doyle one day, but just won’t look nearly as bad-ass.


How do you hold the guitar when you are seated? "Conventional" or "classical"? There are maybe more proper terms, but what I'm calling conventional has you place the main curve of the guitar body on your left leg for right handed player, and right leg for a left handed player. 

"Classical" has the main curve sitting on the right leg for a right handed player, left leg for a left handed player. I prefer classical, but that may be because my short a** arms have an easier time walking the entire fret board with the guitar in that position. 

Something to look at anyhow.

BTW, I'm assuming you are right handed as that looks like a right handed guitar, unless you think inconveniencing yourself like Jimi Hendrix had to will get you closer to his ability quicker lol

PS - Eddie Ate Dynamite Good Bye Eddie  :Smilie:

----------


## wango

> How do you hold the guitar when you are seated? "Conventional" or "classical"? There are maybe more proper terms, but what I'm calling conventional has you place the main curve of the guitar body on your left leg for right handed player, and right leg for a left handed player. 
> 
> "Classical" has the main curve sitting on the right leg for a right handed player, left leg for a left handed player. I prefer classical, but that may be because my short a** arms have an easier time walking the entire fret board with the guitar in that position. 
> 
> Something to look at anyhow.
> 
> BTW, I'm assuming you are right handed as that looks like a right handed guitar, unless you think inconveniencing yourself like Jimi Hendrix had to will get you closer to his ability quicker lol
> 
> PS - Eddie Ate Dynamite Good Bye Eddie


TY Cy! Just naturally I drifted to classical. It does help with my movement on the frets. I may also move the neck more forward so the guitar is slightly pointed forward & keep the head/neck a tad lower.

Completely honest, no way would I keep at this at all if not retired. Sorry, off hours while working need to be as relaxed as possible.

----------


## wango

Helped an old lady down the stairs (not my wife) by the gym and karma repaid me with a great workout w/zero pain. 
Pec Dec
Hammer shoulder press
Hammer incline press
Machine lateral raises 
Pressdowns 
Triceps Extension Machine

Single leg leg press (a continued yikes)
Calve machine
Hip Abd
Ab machine

Elliptical

Learned my lesson from last time as my wife wanted a bagel again, so I pulled the trigger as well. For me: onion bagel, egg patty, ham & mozzarella cheese. Munching on it now.

----------


## Cylon357

> Helped an old lady down the stairs (not my wife) by the gym and karma repaid me with a great workout w/zero pain. 
> Pec Dec
> Hammer shoulder press
> Hammer incline press
> Machine lateral raises 
> Pressdowns 
> Triceps Extension Machine
> 
> Single leg leg press (a continued yikes)
> ...


Glad to see karma working! #MyNameIsEarl

For some reason, probably the evening's festivities so far, I read that bold bit as "... my wife wanted a beagle again..."  :LOL:

----------


## wango

> Glad to see karma working! #MyNameIsEarl
> 
> For some reason, probably the evening's festivities so far, I read that bold bit as "... my wife wanted a beagle again..."


Lol! I went to bed last night reading the original post from you and thinking is it me, why am I so befuddled by this; Beagles?  :Hmmmm: 

Last week started back to a 4 day split & am enjoying it. _Nice_ muscle soreness. Rest day today. Got to start looking at PSL for a reorder; all of the HGH discussion in the A-lounge is making me want to add a second dose in the afternoon again.

Garbage weather, but God knows, we *need* the rain out here.

----------


## JaneDoe

Here I am, following bro!

----------


## wango

> Here I am, following bro!


Thank you and welcome. I do talk training, diet and gear here, but I mess and talk about lots of daily stuff. A pleasure to have you here.

Dude, Im retired, its a rest day & its crappy weather outside. Ive been posting like a mad-man today, yikes.

----------


## JaneDoe

Faithful follower, Lets go Wango to the good work!

----------


## JaneDoe

Regarding strength training, do you have records in your maximum lifts (1RM) in bench press, military development, squats and deadlifts?

----------


## wango

> Regarding strength training, do you have records in your maximum lifts (1RM) in bench press, military development, squats and deadlifts?


Long past those days Davi. Ive been at this pretty damn consistently for 50 years & my body shows it. My workouts will vary dependent upon what my body allows & the gear (even in low doses) provides a nice assist at this stage. Expectations are a minimum. 

When I was in my 30s, my best bench was mid 200s max. Leg presses worked far better for me than squats and was in the 600s for reps/sets. Deadlifts never agreed with me (Im tall with a long torso).

Again, dont let Sil concern you. He & his castle have a LOT of history and both are still there, where many an enemy are long gone.

Damn, raining like a mofo, hope it lets up a bit before I head to the gym. Our backyard wildlife (birds and squirrels) are huddled under are large patio roof extension. Going to throw seed & peanuts onto the patio so they can keep eating and still be warm and dry. 

Ill stick with coffee & eggs.

----------


## JaneDoe

> Long past those days Davi. Ive been at this pretty damn consistently for 50 years & my body shows it. My workouts will vary dependent upon what my body allows & the gear (even in low doses) provides a nice assist at this stage. Expectations are a minimum. 
> 
> When I was in my 30s, my best bench was mid 200s max. Leg presses worked far better for me than squats and was in the 600s for reps/sets. Deadlifts never agreed with me (Im tall with a long torso).
> 
> Again, dont let Sil concern you. He & his castle have a LOT of history and both are still there, where many an enemy are long gone.
> 
> Damn, raining like a mofo, hope it lets up a bit before I head to the gym. Our backyard wildlife (birds and squirrels) are huddled under are large patio roof extension. Going to throw seed & peanuts onto the patio so they can keep eating and still be warm and dry. 
> 
> Ill stick with coffee & eggs.



I was reading a book by Jim Wendler 531, very good book. He tells you to find out maximum strength before starting the program. Then reduce to 90% with 1 RM basis. The main exercises to increase strength are bench press, military levatamento, barbell squat, and deadlift.


Week1 : Do 3 sets of 5 reps, Week 2: Do 3 sets of 3 reps, Week 3: Do 1 set of 5 reps, 1 set 3 reps and 1 set (1 rep. The fourth week is a generative week ( tells you to go back for 3 sets of 5 reps.

And after the fourth week he talks to increase 5lbs in the upper body exercises (straight bench press and military lift, and for the lower body to increase 10lbs barbell squats and deadlifts!

I'm really enjoying the book, it also talks about including auxiliary exercises like dumbbell rows, pulls etc. bench press with dumbbells etc.

Oh don't worry, I don't care about Sil's imbecile, I tried to help him, and he's rude to people.


It's a tremendous water-retaining doll that thinks it's a Viking!

Did you see him crying like a girl who was going to kill herself? So for an idiot like that you can't take it seriously!




"

----------


## wango

I know you were being nice to him Davi. I think if you knew the history of the castle, you would be more understanding on why he gets that way. However, he shouldnt call folks names in any case, that wasnt cool.

----------


## wango

Glad I could be helpful to our backyard friends.

----------


## Cylon357

> _I was reading a book by Jim Wendler 531_, very good book. He tells you to find out maximum strength before starting the program. Then reduce to 90% with 1 RM basis. The main exercises to increase strength are bench press, military levatamento, barbell squat, and deadlift.


This should be required reading! 531 is an excellent program.

----------


## JaneDoe

> Glad I could be helpful to our backyard friends.


Do they always go in your backyard?

----------


## JaneDoe

> I know you were being nice to him Davi. I think if you knew the history of the castle, you would be more understanding on why he gets that way. However, he shouldn’t call folks names in any case, that wasn’t cool.


I'm not even calling Sil, his opinion doesn't matter 1 cent to me!


Well if I can help newer members I will help, I never want to demote or belittle someone for being new to the forum.


When I joined this forum I didn't know much about AAS, I learned a lot here on the forum..And I'll always be here, because I know that even though I acquire a basic knowledge of AAS, I still don't know everything!

----------


## JaneDoe

I have full respect for you Wango and other members who are nice! You can count on me brother!

----------


## JaneDoe

> This should be required reading! 531 is an excellent program.


I read the book and am thinking about putting the program into practice. Did you do the 531?

I think it can help me break my lifting records.

----------


## Cylon357

> I read the book and am thinking about putting the program into practice. Did you do the 531?
> 
> I think it can help me break my lifting records.


Yes I have done and will continue to do 531fairly regularly. It is very effective, though probably seems a little basic to those people that are accustomed to a high volume body building style workout.

----------


## wango

> This should be required reading! 531 is an excellent program.


Ill order it just so I can see what you guys like about it, even though those days are long gone for me. I like my books on early HIT and remember the old Nautilus days (even worked in one of their gyms, lol). HIT Ill still mix in for arms from time to time (the pain is something to behold & being masochistic helps). Another charge/order to Amazon (I believe they are familiar with my address  :Icon Rolleyes: .)

----------


## wango

> Do they always go in your backyard?


Yes, we have feeders & live next to a massive park with a bird sanctuary. Although we dont get anything exotic in our backyard, we have a bird watching book and have had at least 20 different types of birds visit. 

The squirrels will tear up patio furniture and dig up plants, but they are real friendly and like to eat right from your hand. 

Thank you again for visiting and posting here Davi, you are a great guy! The forum is a great place to learn and talk, but occasionally people get nasty unfortunately.

----------


## DinAZ

> Yes, we have feeders & live next to a massive park with a bird sanctuary. Although we dont get anything exotic in our backyard, we have a bird watching book and have had at least 20 different types of birds visit. 
> 
> The squirrels will tear up patio furniture and dig up plants, but they are real friendly and like to eat right from your hand. 
> 
> Thank you again for visiting and posting here Davi, you are a great guy! The forum is a great place to learn and talk, but occasionally people get nasty unfortunately.


When people bitch about a problem, get given good advice, and then ignore the advice and continue to complain about the problem I have to assume they want attention more than help with the problem.

----------


## wango

Lat Pulldowns 
Machine Rows
Rear Pec Dec
Shrugs

Preacher curls
Preacher Hammer Curls
Reverse curls
Machine curls

Ab Machine
1/2 kneeling wood choppers

It aint thrilling but a nice lunch courtesy of my missus: tuna salad and mozzarella on a English muffin; 1/2 an avocado.

----------


## wango

> When people bitch about a problem, get given good advice, and then ignore the advice and continue to complain about the problem I have to assume they want attention more than help with the problem.


I hear ya. That particular soap opera is on either its third or fourth page. But it is Sil and he can can be interesting. I really like the guy though so stuck with it arguably too long.

----------


## DinAZ

> I hear ya. That particular soap opera is on either its third or fourth page. But it is Sil and he can can be interesting. I really like the guy though so stuck with it arguably too long.


Ya he is a good guy I have no problem with him. But none of us can help someone that doesnt want to help themself. I know my quality of life has improved since getting better medical care but we cant twist peoples arm.

----------


## Cylon357

> Lat Pulldowns 
> Machine Rows
> Rear Pec Dec
> Shrugs
> 
> Preacher curls
> Preacher Hammer Curls
> Reverse curls
> Machine curls
> ...


Man, it looks like that tuna got diced up pretty fine! Looks dang tasty though!

----------


## JaneDoe

> Lat Pulldowns 
> Machine Rows
> Rear Pec Dec
> Shrugs
> 
> Preacher curls
> Preacher Hammer Curls
> Reverse curls
> Machine curls
> ...


That tuna looks really good! Have you been tracking your daily food ?

Macros and calories of the day!

----------


## JaneDoe

> I hear ya. That particular soap opera is on either it’s third or fourth page. But it is Sil and he can can be “interesting”. I really like the guy though so stuck with it arguably too long.


Well, I won't get stress about Sil...I have nothing against him either personally, that's why I was being sarcastic with his insults!

We don't have time for nonsense, time here on the forum is too valuable as it adds knowledge and excellent advice!

----------


## JaneDoe

> Yes I have done and will continue to do 531fairly regularly. It is very effective, though probably seems a little basic to those people that are accustomed to a high volume body building style workout.


Thanks for the feedback Cylon, could you post about your strength gains with it, the 531 seems to work for intermediate to advanced guys.In fact, the 531 is not intended for intensity in training, it is a training program that seems to be simple, but from what I have read and heard about it, its purpose is to acquire strength in the long term!

I would also like to know about the auxiliary exercises you have been doing.

----------


## JaneDoe

> Ya he is a good guy I have no problem with him. But none of us can help someone that doesn’t want to help themself. I know my quality of life has improved since getting better medical care but we can’t twist peoples arm.


Exactly brother!


A guy who opens a thread in this forum, even more public, has to be aware that all members (new or old) can give their opinion! What Sil wanted the most was to draw the attention of some forum members who are more friends with him! It doesn't accept all comments from new members! Even though they are solid comments that add knowledge! In my opinion a lot of guys around here shouldn't pay much attention to Sil, especially when he acts arrogantly! Sil is no more a man than anyone here if he thinks he is a mistaken idiot!

----------


## JaneDoe

> I hear ya. That particular soap opera is on either it’s third or fourth page. But it is Sil and he can can be “interesting”. I really like the guy though so stuck with it arguably too long.


My 2 cents on this: if a guy got into trouble with a lot of people rudely, that means it wasn't all those people who were wrong, he was the problem. I look forward to here to see your progress Wango! So let's get to the hard work! Let's no longer talk about Sil's castle matters, you have a lot of work to do!

----------


## JaneDoe

To relax and get away from the bullshit Sil Castle thing, how are you planning for the New Year's Eve party? Are you going to travel, or are you going to have a big barbecue at home?

----------


## wango

> Man, it looks like that tuna got diced up pretty fine! Looks dang tasty though!


Put a cutting knife in my wifes hands and she is in heaven. Got to say, visited Tarms log, his wife makes some damn cool stuff as well. Im still drooling over this reindeer & blueberry creation she made. I know, sounds different, but I think it would be killer.

----------


## wango

> That tuna looks really good! Have you been tracking your daily food ?
> 
> Macros and calories of the day!


When cruising, I loosely keep track of my macros. For general health concerns, my carbs are all vegetables & I like to keep my saturated fats low and get in enough protein to maintain whatever gains I can still make. Ill get it more dialed in as the months pass, now that my gym situation is finally resolved & I keep getting back to my pre-Covid status. When I blast in 2-3 months, it will definitely be monitored better.

Coffee & eggs now, a push day in a couple of hours.

----------


## wango

> To relax and get away from the bullshit Sil Castle thing, how are you planning for the New Year's Eve party? Are you going to travel, or are you going to have a big barbecue at home?


OK, agreed; moving on from Sil. 

My wife likes to travel, but her and her friends are keeping away from air travel for a while. The wife and I are chilling on our own tonight/tomorrow. She really loves cooking, so Ill stay out of her way (although watching her cook is fun) and just enjoy her creations. Im a very lucky man. Speaking of which, any potential for a steady partner? How old are you please?

----------


## JaneDoe

> OK, agreed; moving on from Sil. 
> 
> My wife likes to travel, but her and her friends are keeping away from air travel for a while. The wife and I are chilling on our own tonight/tomorrow. She really loves cooking, so Ill stay out of her way (although watching her cook is fun) and just enjoy her creations. Im a very lucky man. Speaking of which, any potential for a steady partner? How old are you please?



Well, certain saturated fats like stearic acid, which together with palmitic acid is most of the saturated fats contained in beef, have little effect on serum cholesterol and do not raise LDL. bad LDL cholesterol. This was pointed out because the stearic acid which makes up nearly half the saturated fat in meat and is converted to a monounsaturated fatty acid.


Very nice when the wife and husband get along in the kitchen. Jolter also cooks with his wife and I saw that they make a variety of delicious dishes.


-

I'm approaching 30 years old man, currently I only take women, I don't have a serious relationship with any woman!

----------


## JaneDoe

Yes brother you are a lucky guy. Well bro, enjoy today with your wife, happy holidays to you and all your family!

----------


## DinAZ

> Well, certain saturated fats like stearic acid, which together with palmitic acid is most of the saturated fats contained in beef, have little effect on serum cholesterol and do not raise LDL. bad LDL cholesterol. This was pointed out because the stearic acid which makes up nearly half the saturated fat in meat and is converted to a monounsaturated fatty acid.
> 
> 
> Very nice when the wife and husband get along in the kitchen. Jolter also cooks with his wife and I saw that they make a variety of delicious dishes.
> 
> 
> -
> 
> I'm approaching 30 years old man, currently I only take women, I don't have a serious relationship with any woman!


Im almost 39try to find a gal before you get to be my age! It seems like the older you get the less quality women are single without kids unless you want younger women. Those can be fun for a bit but its harder to have a long relationship when 2 people have different goals. Many younger ones want you to be their dad as much as their BF and I prefer women who work and have their shit together.

----------


## DinAZ

> OK, agreed; moving on from Sil. 
> 
> My wife likes to travel, but her and her friends are keeping away from air travel for a while. The wife and I are chilling on our own tonight/tomorrow. She really loves cooking, so Ill stay out of her way (although watching her cook is fun) and just enjoy her creations. Im a very lucky man. Speaking of which, any potential for a steady partner? How old are you please?


Staying away from air travel sounds smart. Im less worried about COVID but the likelihood of getting a flight cancelled is really high. I dont want to be stuck in a hotel in a random city due to a cancelled connection flight. Right now it seems like road trips are the way to go if one wants to travel recreationally. If I HAD to be somewhere far Id fly but between COVID and cancelled flights Id prefer not to fly unless absolutely necessary.

----------


## JaneDoe

> I’m almost 39…try to find a gal before you get to be my age! It seems like the older you get the less quality women are single without kids unless you want younger women. Those can be fun for a bit but it’s harder to have a long relationship when 2 people have different goals. Many younger ones want you to be their dad as much as their BF and I prefer women who work and have their shit together.


I think about getting a nice girl, thanks for the advice!

Most women I know have kids by the age of 20, so even young women aren't saving themselves!


Women's empowerment wanted them to match us men saying that they too can hook up with a lot of guys since we men do that with several girls!
The reflection of this is a lot of young single mom looking for a guy to hook.

----------


## JaneDoe

I wouldn't travel as I hear there's a new outbreak of H3N3! It is less lethal than covid-19 but still deserves attention

----------


## wango

> I wouldn't travel as I hear there's a new outbreak of H3N3! It is less lethal than covid-19 but still deserves attention


Were older, so its easy to be more conservative and cautious. Its got to be a concern when you *have* to travel for business. 

Machine lateral raise
Hammer Military Press
Hammer incline Press
Upright Rows

Rope pressdowns with a DD after the last set. 

The icing on todays cake was finishing with: 3 sets of slow negative & burning Triceps machine extensions. Each set followed by an equally slow and burny drop set. 

Digging my 4 day split, seems like the old and normal days again. Pushing my arms harder and getting 72 hours of rest for each muscle group. Thank you once again to Hammer for giving me more choices on machines for my shoulders to work around. I wonder if theyll sponsor me, lol?

----------


## wango

> Staying away from air travel sounds smart. Im less worried about COVID but the likelihood of getting a flight cancelled is really high. I dont want to be stuck in a hotel in a random city due to a cancelled connection flight. Right now it seems like road trips are the way to go if one wants to travel recreationally. If I HAD to be somewhere far Id fly but between COVID and cancelled flights Id prefer not to fly unless absolutely necessary.


Road trips are fantastic (provided the people in the car *really* like each other). Getting stuck in a town or airport sucks.

----------


## wango

> I'm approaching 30 years old man, currently I only take women, I don't have a serious relationship with any woman!


Lol, yup, its woman only for me as well Davi.

Damn, 30 is young , take your time a find the perfect one.

----------


## wango

So I go to pin my pec (normal 1 1/2 needle). I miss my lower pec, bounce off a rib and then that needle went *deep*, no resistance at all. 

Then this. Damn thing wont stop. I mean, eventually it has too right? The wife keeps nagging me to call 911. 

Right, and deal with paramedics that have been out in Covid all day? Then to a hospital ER filled with, guess what? 

Its going to slow down soon, Im really sure.

----------


## JaneDoe

Passing here to let my Happy New Brother!








What happened?

----------


## Cylon357

> So I go to pin my pec (normal 1 1/2” needle). I miss my lower pec, bounce off a rib and then that needle went *deep*, no resistance at all. 
> 
> Then this. Damn thing won’t stop. I mean, eventually it has too right? The wife keeps nagging me to call 911. 
> 
> Right, and deal with paramedics that have been out in Covid all day? Then to a hospital ER filled with, guess what? 
> 
> It’s going to slow down soon, I’m really sure.


Jesus! Are you messing with us? Please say you are messing with us!

----------


## JaneDoe

????

----------


## wango

No man, doin good. Lying down, but put my feet up on some pillows because I was feeling a bit light headed.

Chest is still leaking, but _pretty_ sure its slowed down a bit. 

Hope you have a great night Davi.

----------


## Cylon357

> No man, doin good. Lying down, but put my feet up on some pillows because I was feeling a bit light headed.
> 
> Chest is still leaking, but _pretty_ sure it’s slowed down a bit. 
> 
> Hope you have a great night Davi.


Ok thats good to hear!

Subq for you from now on!  :Smilie:

----------


## wango

> Ok thats good to hear!
> 
> Subq for you from now on!


Yeah, most definitely, lol. Im used to those 5/8 too, pretty difficult to do much damage with those. Lol, that was from the last fall. I liked that t-shirt too darn it. 

Fireworks for 1 1/2 hours from midnight to 1:30 this morning  :Frown: ?

Wheres my damn coffee?

----------


## wango

Davi buddy, youre one hell of a GREAT guy for checking on me and I mean that sincerely, hopefully you got my PM last night. Im sorry I worried you and hope that you have a great day today.

Not an excuse, but that was some wicked pot.

I had a great week of training, feeling like I am back on track. I appreciate your motivation, it helped. Thought I deserved a treat; damn, I_thought_ it was funny when I posted the pic; even cleared it with the wife (she called 911 and got me conscious when I fell and did that a couple of months back).

Happy New Years everyone!

----------


## Cylon357

> Yeah, most definitely, lol. I’m used to those 5/8” too, pretty difficult to do much damage with those. Lol, that was from the last fall. I liked that t-shirt too darn it. 
> 
> *Fireworks for 1 1/2 hours from midnight to 1:30 this morning* ?
> 
> Where’s my damn coffee?


You deserve it for making us think you were dying! :P

----------


## wango

> You deserve it for making us think you were dying! :P


Amazing how one minute something seems like its funny & a good idea. With age comes wisdom . . . . NOT!

Just wine tonight, Ill pass on the grass.

----------


## wango

Eggs and coffee. Gym in 1 -2 hours. Damn, this colder weather is making me wake up feeling like the old man that Im not ready to be. Its in the low 40s here, which I do not perceive as cold, but my joints are saying otherwise. I cant believe the difference in 5 years? 10 years ago?!?! This aging thing has long gone from being more linear and is getting exponentially faster, I have to keep focused on this . . . .

----------


## wango

Lat Pulldowns 
Low Hammer Rows 
Shrugs
High Rope Pulls 
Rear Pec Dec

Preacher curls 
Hammer Preacher curls 
Concentration curls
Reverse curls

4x8 Working Sets for each, warmup set numbers varied
Drop Sets with the Preacher curls 

Trying to get my food intake up this week. Guitar almost daily. Fingers feeling more relaxed on the frets. 

Big news is almost simultaneously the wife and I decided a wood burning fireplace would be better than our current gas fed. Going to schedule the work ASAP. Weird, move to Los Angeles and be thrilled to have a fireplace because of this brutal weather. 

TRT 100mg. /wk 
1 iu HGH

----------


## wango

Pec Dec 
Incline Hammer Chest Press
Hammer Military Press
Machine Lateral Raises

Dropped to 8 reps each set, plus went heavier. No shoulder pain then or post workout.

Rope Pressdowns 
Machine Triceps Extensions 

Single Leg, leg press

Damn it, 2-4 weeks before someone is available to change out the fireplace to wood burning again, but it could be worse. Random thought, thinking back how much suckier it was one year ago; shit, this is heaven in comparison.

----------


## wango

Getting coffeed up. 

Great week. Tuesday the temperature drops cause my tire light/sensor to go on for a front tire. Go to fill it, manage to do something to the valve & drain the the tire 1/2 way. Dealership fixes the issue (like Im going to fix it, I cant even fill a tire apparently). On the way home, I drive over a nail and woke up with a flat on a rear tire). So back to the dealership, but its also about time for my annual service on the beast. However its now going on 10 years so needs some more upkeep ($$$). But, fireplace conversion happens tomorrow & good workouts this week. Going to hit arms and selective upper body exercises after more caffeine. 

Contemplating switching hands with the guitar, not yet sure how bad the shoulder is going to hinder my progress, however the progress is there. I just dont think moving to a higher fret should require so much conscious effort just to move my hand.

----------


## wango

Biceps and back yesterday. Felt great, bumped up the weights a bit more. Also unilateral leg press. That too is showing steady progress (considering where Im starting with it, that really isnt saying much).

Shoulder on a good streak, hopefully I dont mess it up with something stupid *outside* of the gym, _which had been the case the last three times_.

Pec Dec 
Machine close grip bench
Machine lateral raises 
Cable rope upright rows
Front raises 

Rope pressdowns 
Machine Tricep extensions 

4 WS of 8 for all. Drop sets for a few exercises for some muscle burning, masochistic pleasure.

2 rounds on elliptical mixed in

Really working on the subtle movement of moving to the higher 1-2 frets and showing some progress. Starting zoom lessons today with a new dude Im told by GC is the man to learn from for metal. Fingers crossed.

----------


## wango

The THC cream helps my shoulder pain and then this . . . 

It just keeps getting better.

----------


## wango

Blew off the gym yesterday and sat by the fire for damn near 12 hours reading and practicing guitar. Crappy weather, it felt like the thing to do. In the evening, the wife had an edible, I took a hit and we both agreed, we needed mood music. Pink Floyd: Time and Wish You Were Here. We both time traveled back to the 70s, it was *COOL*. 

Fun Day

Rows
Shrugs
Military Press
Incline Press
Preacher curls 
Machine curls 
Pressdowns
Machine Triceps Extensions 
Machine lateral raises 

4x8 WS each. Added more resistance to everything, taking advantage of the pain free streak. 

Cleaned up the fireplace, ready for another fire this evening.

----------


## Cylon357

> Blew off the gym yesterday and sat by the fire for damn near 12 hours reading and practicing guitar. Crappy weather, it felt like the thing to do. In the evening, the wife had an edible, I took a hit and we both agreed, we needed mood music. Pink Floyd: “Time” and “Wish You Were Here”. We both time traveled back to the 70’s, it was *COOL*. 
> 
> Fun Day
> 
> Rows
> Shrugs
> Military Press
> Incline Press
> Preacher curls 
> ...


Pink Floyd is almost always a good choice. No qualifiers needed!

----------


## wango

Riding the gravy train of no shoulder pain is sweet.

Pec Deck 
Hammer Incline Bench
Machine close grip bench 
Rope/pulley upright Rows 
Machine laterals 
Tricep press downs
Triceps Machine Extensions 

Plenty of warm-up sets, generally 4-5 WS of 8 reps for each. Ended up adding 1-2 plates onto every exercise. Taking advantage of this luxury while I can and being *extremely* careful with my shoulder doing day to day stuff, particularly if its overhead. 

Dreary weather & a fresh log on the fireplace, might be another Pink Floyd evening.

TRT at 100 mg. so I can have more reasonable test BW numbers for my endo doc in a couple of weeks.

Loaded up on 100 pounds of bags of peanuts at Costco yesterday. Ive created ravenous monsters out of the squirrels in our backyard. They are waiting at our back patio sliding door when I awake. Still, they are friendly little fellas (and gals).

----------


## wango

Was chilling this morning and my biceps cried out wtf dude, torch us, & I did!

Lat Pulldowns 
Low Hammer Machine Rows
Shrugs
High Pulls 
Neck Flexion

4 WS of 8 of each, went heavier on everything but neck.

Machine curls 
Machine Preacher curls

6 WS of each. However 4 of those were 5 reps with more resistance added again and using rest-pause to grind out last rep. Forgot I had fasted since lunch yesterday and got queasy, but stuck it out. Despite calorie/carb depletion, even got a nice pump. Ready now for lunch for sure.

Needed steak for dinner and a bit more firewood (yup currently get it at our grocery store, but not for long). Followed out an feeble elderly woman with a grocery worker pushing her loaded cart. The sweet old lady was stooped over & walking like a tortoise, poor thing. Loading up my trunk, look over and the grocery worker is loading up this sweet old womans brand new spanking new Porsche Panorama S. Feeble old lady my ass! Fn Los Angeles is a trip.

Darn it, want to raise my TRT dosage, but have to hold tight till my BW is done. All things considered (diet is underwhelming) my muscles are making some gains.

----------


## JaneDoe

I'm following, any growth goals for this year?

----------


## wango

> I'm following, any growth goals for this year?


Yes, definitely, but with limited expectations. Ive got to protect my shoulders & I want to keep my blood work & my BP within a reasonable range. Its ridiculous to push it at this stage of life, but I still can have some fun & make a bit of progress.

Always nice to see you hear. Sorry again for the prank on New Years Eve.

----------


## JaneDoe

> Yes, definitely, but with limited expectations. Ive got to protect my shoulders & I want to keep my blood work & my BP within a reasonable range. Its ridiculous to push it at this stage of life, but I still can have some fun & make a bit of progress.
> 
> Always nice to see you hear. Sorry again for the prank on New Years Eve.


I was worried about you because you are a good guy, I like you brother! But glad it was a new year's eve joke


Good things to do bro monitor BP and blood test... Can you tell me what level of HCT a guy feels good, like there are guys that pass 55% without bad sides, what is preached is that it can kill us! But I have great friends who never followed the blood test

----------


## wango

> I was worried about you because you are a good guy, I like you brother! But glad it was a new year's eve joke
> 
> 
> Good things to do bro monitor BP and blood test... Can you tell me what level of HCT a guy feels good, like there are guys that pass 55% without bad sides, what is preached is that it can kill us! But I have great friends who never followed the blood test


TY for your concern Davi, you are a great guy!

55 is out of range and high. Your heart (left ventricle) is continually pumping harder to push the extra Red Blood Cells around. I personally dont like mine higher than 50 and I rarely if ever exceed that with the levels of AAS I use. Thats way to high for a competitive cyclist as well & could kill them during a long race.

----------


## JaneDoe

Your opinion is appreciated! Well from your experience is it likely that a guy has high HCT without experiencing side effects like high BP etc? And to what extent can the use of testosterone thicken the blood? A single cycle of testosterone wouldn't increase HCT that much right?? I wanted to know if there is a specific time for the use of AAS to reach a mark so high above 54%+ ..Or it varies from organism to organism?
I say this because sometimes an individual can have thick blood without having bad sides, that's why I have this doubt that depending on the body a guy can take longer to feel the HCT elevation than others.
A double-edged sword, as I said, I know monsters who abuse steroids for years and have never suffered from bad sides, I'm even amazed

----------


## wango

> Your opinion is appreciated! Well from your experience is it likely that a guy has high HCT without experiencing side effects like high BP etc? And to what extent can the use of testosterone thicken the blood? A single cycle of testosterone wouldn't increase HCT that much right?? I wanted to know if there is a specific time for the use of AAS to reach a mark so high above 54%+ ..Or it varies from organism to organism?
> I say this because sometimes an individual can have thick blood without having bad sides, that's why I have this doubt that depending on the body a guy can take longer to feel the HCT elevation than others.
> A double-edged sword, as I said, I know monsters who abuse steroids for years and have never suffered from bad sides, I'm even amazed


I actually wouldnt see as big a change in BP.

Its why you take BW regularly and pre cycle, so you understand what _your_ norm is. We all vary greatly & it likely will include your HCT response. Yup, some folks can do lots of drugs, chemicals & be just fine. Then there is the opposite.

----------


## JaneDoe

Wango I highly recommend the app you can download it for iPhone or android ..It is a training record application, I am using it. With it you can program your training based on dates, in short you can control the periodization of your training with it!

----------


## wango

> Wango I highly recommend the app you can download it for iPhone or android ..It is a training record application, I am using it. With it you can program your training based on dates, in short you can control the periodization of your training with it!


Thank you Davi! Greatly appreciated!

----------


## wango

Got an abundance of carbs to burn off. The wife made a killer loaf of sourdough bread last week. Extra rice with the steak kabobs. Extra falafel for the hummus, topped off by pizza for the football weekend. Carbs are good for growth right?

Lat Pulldowns
Machine Rows
Rear pec dec
Machine Preacher curls 
Machine Curls
Reverse Curls

4 WS of 8. Some rest-pause and drop sets on biceps. Adding resistance even with only 100 mg. of test. Feeling good, though mentally exhausted from this weekend in the NFL, never seen anything like it. 

Unilateral leg press

2 rounds on the elliptical machine.

----------


## Cylon357

> Got an abundance of carbs to burn off. The wife made a killer loaf of sourdough bread last week. Extra rice with the steak kabobs. Extra falafel for the hummus, topped off by pizza for the football weekend. Carbs are good for growth right?
> 
> Lat Pulldowns
> Machine Rows
> Rear pec dec
> Machine Preacher curls 
> Machine Curls
> Reverse Curls
> 
> ...


I'm right there with you on this!

----------


## wango

Feeling it.

Pec Deck 
Machine Hammer Shoulder Press
Machine Hammer incline Press
*_After reading my thread, Hammer reached out to me and they are now my sponsor_.
Low pulley rope upright rows
Decline Cable Flies
Machine lateral raises 
Cable Pressdowns
Overhead Triceps Extensions 
Machine Triceps Extensions

4 WS x 8 (dropped to 6 for a few final sets)
*Again* managed to add plates without pain for everything. Im in unchartered territory and aint complaining. 

Really looking at my extremely limited external rotation in both shoulders. Just realized brushing the opposite side of my head with my _good_ shoulder is getting difficult. Im doing ridiculously light resistant elastic bans for a small (15-20 degree) range. Its pathetic, but its better that than nothing. Moving to fret #1 and #2 _might be getting easier_, but I just didnt anticipate this road bump when I started this guitar journey  :Frown: 

That said, feeling good about life. Cant wait to bump up TRT and cycle. If the resistance is jumping steady now? Wow the Summer _should_ be something.

Currently watching squirrels fornicate in our tree; will post pics later.

----------


## Cylon357

> Feeling it.
> 
> Pec Deck 
> Machine Hammer Shoulder Press
> Machine Hammer incline Press
> *_After reading my thread, Hammer reached out to me and they are now my sponsor_.
> Low pulley rope upright rows
> Decline Cable Flies
> Machine lateral raises 
> ...


I laughed out loud at both the Hammer sponsorship and the squirrels!

No pics, please...

----------


## wango

> I laughed out loud at both the Hammer sponsorship and the squirrels!
> 
> No pics, please...


Sure, not a problem, lol. I missed the best shot. After he realized he was on camera, the little dude flipped me off. Guess I deserved it.

----------


## wango

Legs, abs and elliptical. Added one plate (went from 10# to a whopping 25#!) to the unilateral leg press but kept my form clean and with a knee bend to 90 degrees. Also tried standing from 1/2 kneel with the assist of the TRX straps (absolute necessity). Legs were fried at one set of 7.

----------


## wango

Lat Pulldowns 4x8
Low Hammer Rows 4x8
Shrugs 4x8
Neck Flexion (gobble, gobble) 3x12
Bent over rear Delt Raises 3x10 (no pain, yay)

Machine Preacher Curls 2x6, 4x5 (still more resistance and feeling good). Drop set on last set
Machine Curls (similar to seated Dumbbell curls) 6x5 with drop set on last
Reverse curls 4x8
SS wrist curls with reverse wrist curls 3x12

One round of elliptical and my legs were screaming no mas due to yesterdays WO.

Digging the Dave Draper book so bought another. He is quote worthy & am marking them in the book, then post my favs.

----------


## wango

Pec Deck 
Hammer Shoulder Press 
Hammer Incline Chest Press
Front raises (got to careful with this one)
Upright Rows with cable/rope
Machine lateral raises 
SS rope pressdowns with overhead Rope extensions 
Machine close grip bench 

4-5 WS each adding weight to 8 reps (except front raises )

Unilateral leg press 4x10 (added that 4th set and was able to use that massive 25# of resistance again)

5th straight day at the gym; that hasnt happened since 2019. Thank you Dave Draper, I drew a lot of inspiration from your simple, but eloquent written words.

----------


## JaneDoe

> Pec Deck 
> Hammer Shoulder Press 
> Hammer Incline Chest Press
> Front raises (got to careful with this one)
> Upright Rows with cable/rope
> Machine lateral raises 
> SS rope pressdowns with overhead Rope extensions 
> Machine close grip bench 
> 
> ...


Very good bro

----------


## Cylon357

> Pec Deck 
> Hammer Shoulder Press 
> Hammer Incline Chest Press
> Front raises (got to careful with this one)
> Upright Rows with cable/rope
> Machine lateral raises 
> SS rope pressdowns with overhead Rope extensions 
> Machine close grip bench 
> 
> ...


Good job keeping at it!

BTW, your avatar makes me think "Danzig"

----------


## wango

> Good job keeping at it!
> 
> BTW, your avatar makes me think "Danzig"


TY, resurgence of energy, lets see if it persists. 

Lol, Danzig. Heck of a voice! That avi was from when I was 58 or 59, I was a toddler then - my God, I could still do incline & flat bench with free weights.

----------


## wango

Reading my next Draper book. It’s like reading philosophy & I’ve never read a philosopher of weight training/bodybuilding. I’ve never read a philosopher with the simplicity of words DD uses. This dude is motivating me like none other. His words are so simple, yet so profound.

*“What freedom you have! Freedom to vote, speak, worship and work out - work out any day of the week, any way you want and wherever you can. All you need is some purpose, some barbells and dumbbells, a little knowledge, a lot of heart and plenty of guts. From these basic ingredients great bodies, minds and souls are built.*

It’s never too old to start fresh, get busy living or . . . .

----------


## JaneDoe

> Reading my next Draper book. It’s like reading philosophy & I’ve never read a philosopher of weight training/bodybuilding. I’ve never read a philosopher with the simplicity of words DD uses. This dude is motivating me like none other. His words are so simple, yet so profound.
> 
> *“What freedom you have! Freedom to vote, speak, worship and work out - work out any day of the week, any way you want and wherever you can. All you need is some purpose, some barbells and dumbbells, a little knowledge, a lot of heart and plenty of guts. From these basic ingredients great bodies, minds and souls are built.*
> 
> It’s never too old to start fresh, get busy living or . . . .


Motivating words brother!

----------


## wango

> Motivating words brother!


TY Davi. Going to make Dave Draper quotes a regular addition here.

----------


## JaneDoe

> TY Davi. Going to make Dave Draper quotes a regular addition here.


Wow, awesome bro !

----------


## wango

Pulldowns 4 x 8
Low Hammer machine rows 5 x 6
Shrugs 4 x 8
Gobble gobble neck flexion 3 x12
Bent over rear raises 4 x 10
High face pulls 4 x10

Machine curls (similar to seated dumbbells) 2 x 6, 4 x 5
Machine preacher curls 5 x 5
Low pulley rope hammer curls 4 x 8
3 Giant Sets of wrist curls, reverse wrist curls and reverse curls (10 reps)

Dont know why I get antsy after about 60-70 minutes as Ive got little else to do. 

Breakfast prep done, goal this week is getting a protein shake added once per day & some longer afternoon walks. 3 weeks to go till blood work, then its a blast. Right now only 100 mg./week of testosterone , hell I aint even using my HGH. 

Arms looking fuller, thanks again Dave Draper.

----------


## JaneDoe

> Arms looking fuller, thanks again Dave Draper.


What is Dave's training approach?

----------


## wango

> What is Dave's training approach?


These 2 books arent training or diet guides. 

He preaches simplicity. From what Ive read so far, he worked out 6 days a week when younger, likes higher volumes (5 sets per exercise), multiple exercises per body part. His reps range from 6-12. He *loves* supersets & uses them constantly. 40% protein, 30% carbs, 30% healthy fat. Eliminate sugar & junk food. He preaches consistently and not missing workouts or meals. Honestly, it really seems that he was not in love with AAS and hasnt uttered a word yet about his usage, in fact he criticized them in the 1960s. 

Hes definitely old school, which is why I like his writing.

----------


## wango

Wife made more homemade bread and had some with my eggs and veggies pre-workout (havent had simple carbs pre-workout since 2019).

Pec Deck 4x8
Hammer Military Press 4 x 7 (bump up weight, #7 is a definite challenge, but no shoulder pain)
Hammer Incline Chest press 4 x 7 (same)
Close Grip Machine Bench 4 x 7 (same)
SS Front raises with lateral raises 3 x 12
Machine lateral raises 4 x 8 

Triceps press downs 4 x 7
Overhead Rope Extensions 4 x 8
Machine Triceps Extensions 3 x 20

Wow, the bread gave me the best pump Ive had in a few years. Due to the prices and the new year, the gym is filling up and there are a few folks that are really starting to bug me (what else is new  :Icon Rolleyes: ).

----------


## wango

Lat Pulldowns 4x8
Machine Rows 2x8, 2x6
Shrugs 4x8
Neck Flexion 3x10
Bent over flies 4x10

Added resistance on all, intensity definitely is ramping up & body is handling it.

Low pulley bicep curls 4x8
Machine Preacher curls 5x6
Machine curls 4x6
3 Giant sets of wrist curls, reverse wrist curls & reverse curls 12 reps each

Again, bumped up resistance & this was a solid/intense bicep workout. Great body tolerance, no issues. Hopefully its a continued full speed ahead that will really blossom when I blast after BW. But now, its time to really get more protein in me, have been lazy there, but at least added a protein bar each day & bumped up my egg proportion for breakfast.

Same dickhead at the gym slamming his weights, hogging multiple stations and not cleaning his machines after use (_hey, this IS Planet Fitness_   :Icon Rolleyes: .)

----------


## JaneDoe

Good work Wango! Tell the gym owner to scold the idiot, he has to know it's not his gym.

----------


## wango

Running a tad late this morning. This mini, but LDL laden meal demanded I take a pic. Leftover steak & spinach.Then add a fresh egg from the farmers market. On my final cup of coffee.

----------


## Cylon357

> Running a tad late this morning. This mini, but LDL laden meal demanded I take a pic. Leftover steak & spinach.Then add a fresh egg from the farmers market. On my final cup of coffee.


Man that is a good looking meal! Add some homemade bread and I would be comatose!

----------


## JaneDoe

> Running a tad late this morning. This mini, but LDL laden meal demanded I take a pic. Leftover steak & spinach.Then add a fresh egg from the farmers market. On my final cup of coffee.


Wow !Very good bro

----------


## wango

> Man that is a good looking meal! Add some homemade bread and I would be comatose!


We ate the last of her newest loaf, last night, but that would have been perfect. 

Props to my baby, I microwaved the spinach & steak, but knew Id screw up the star of that plate (the egg) so she came to the rescue. 

Post workout lunch courtesy of Shake Shack (directly next to the gym). Double beef patty with cheese - apparently Im trying to block _every_ artery with plaque in just one day. Oh well, its been a nice run . . . but, I do hear red wine is good for the heart! That will fix me up later Im sure, just better drink a little extra to make up for breakfasts & lunches sins  :Icon Rolleyes:

----------


## wango

> Wow !Very good bro


Thank you Davi, I got to catch up in the arm department with you as you are seriously growing!

Hammer Military Press 3x8, 2x6
Hammer Incline Chest Press 3x8, 2x6
Machine Close grip Chest Press 3x8, 2x6

All WS with increased resistance so that the last reps were to failure & definitely a serious strain with no breakdown in form. 

Low pulley rope upright rows 5x8
SS front raises with lateral raises 3 sets x12

Tricep pressdowns 5x6
Overhead Rope Extensions 4x8
Machine Triceps Extensions 5x8

Unilateral leg press: added another plate to a monster #40! Form was clean, 1 final set at that new weight, 80-90 degree knee flexion. 

Havent had a chest, shoulder and triceps pump like this since blasting in 2019. Also just stringing two great weeks together hasnt happened since 2019 as well, patting myself on the back. Triceps actually still feel warm & pumped.

Weekends are off, looking forward to Mondays workout. Got to stock up more HGH, saw the euro pharmacy/Killionb post (I too have had great success with the same brand). Going to use 3 mg with next blast in a few weeks. Now thinking test/deca initially and finishing off with test/tren (all very reasonable doses). 

Fingers crossed that my good fortune continues.

----------


## wango

Bizarre weekend, actually I need more rest to recover. When I awoke, I actually thought I was dreaming, but I wasnt. 

Lat Pulldowns 4x8
Machine Rows 5x6
Bent over raises 3x12
Shrugs 4x8

Machine curls 6x5
Machine Preacher curls 6x5
Reverse curls 4x8
SS wrist curls with reverse wrist curls 3x12-15

Guitar skills inching forward *slowly* but def progressing. Working on my external rotation/RC and actually have about 20 more degrees. That aint much, but for making my way from the 9th fret to the first, thats almost night & day. Really a big relief as I thought I was going to stop and relearn to play left handed.

----------


## Cylon357

> Bizarre weekend, actually I need more rest to recover. When I awoke, I actually thought I was dreaming, but I wasn’t. 
> 
> Lat Pulldowns 4x8
> Machine Rows 5x6
> Bent over raises 3x12
> Shrugs 4x8
> 
> Machine curls 6x5
> Machine Preacher curls 6x5
> ...


Looks like you are making good progress in both the gym and with the guitar. Nice! This retirement thing must be nice!

----------


## JaneDoe

That's right, Wango is becoming a beast on the guitar and his training is magnificent, as always! Her meals are very good, just following along gives an increase in appetite. Keep going brother! Soon you will become an anabolic member when reaching 2.000 posts on the forum, congratulations for that and for always posting good content that adds a lot!

----------


## wango

Still recovering from the weekend. Then had to move furniture out to the driveway for donation on Tuesday. Well those collectively kicked my butt for yesterday and maybe even today. No injuries at least.

Learning War Pigs by Black Sabbath. A natural I am _not_  :Frown:  If this were how I was trying to spend my free time while still working, this hobby would be over by now. Learning how to coordinate my ring finger & pinky finger on scale type exercises is driving me nuts.

Man I like CYs CrossFit type approach, got to hand it to him, he also put the guitar idea back into my head a while back as well. Cy the idea guy.

Off for a morning walk, were experiencing Summer weather already.

----------


## Cylon357

> Still recovering from the weekend. Then had to move furniture out to the driveway for donation on Tuesday. Well those collectively kicked my butt for yesterday and maybe even today. No injuries at least.
> 
> Learning War Pigs by Black Sabbath. A natural I am _not_  If this were how I was trying to spend my free time while still working, this hobby would be over by now. Learning how to coordinate my ring finger & pinky finger on scale type exercises is driving me nuts.
> 
> *Man I like CYs CrossFit type approach, got to hand it to him, he also put the guitar idea back into my head a while back as well. Cy the idea guy*.
> 
> Off for a morning walk, were experiencing Summer weather already.


I've thought about looking into crossfit a little more but there are just a few really bad things I associate with it, perhaps unfairly. For example, adding a jump at the top of deadlifts. Like wtf, that's just DUMB. I can't swear that is like a crossfit thing but the people I saw doing them were crossfitters...

----------


## wango

> I've thought about looking into crossfit a little more but there are just a few really bad things I associate with it, perhaps unfairly. For example, adding a jump at the top of deadlifts. Like wtf, that's just DUMB. I can't swear that is like a crossfit thing but the people I saw doing them were crossfitters...


Oh man, biomechanically, there is some scary stuff happening, particularly when they speed up the pace. I’m thinking CrossFit more as just combining different exercises, sports, movements, etc and blending them into a coherent pattern. You have great imagination and you’re killing it with your combinations.

----------


## wango

Energy and motivation were lousy this week. At least I managed two long walks in the park and 2 very solid workouts where all muscles got crushed at least once.

Today, literally dragged myself to the gym, but once I got there, I was focused and intense. 90 minute workout that was primarily a push day, but hit my traps and biceps really hard again. 

Our weather is nutty. Its been near 90 for a few days. But its back to the 60s early next week. If Im not mistaken the last time we had such fluctuations this early in the year we had a nasty EQ. Im sure the neighborhood we moved too has handled the last few major quakes very well. And when we rebuilt this place we went overboard structurally in EQ prevention. Plus now were in a ranch style instead of in the 3rd story of a condo. Nice one Wango, tempt the Gods on how ready your place is  :Icon Rolleyes: . 

#dumbass

----------


## wango

Horrible week last week, horrible. Wife was away 4 days. Many years ago, I loved the break in pattern, the place to myself, etc. Now Im getting more lethargic and depressed when she leaves, actually didnt eat for an entire day and skipped dinner on another night. I didnt fall and crack my head open, so that was a win-win. 

Have to balance the books this week.

Pec Deck 4x10
Hammer Military Press 14, 12, 10, 8, 8
Hammer Incline Press (same)
Machine lateral raises (same)
Tricep pressdowns (same)
Overhead Rope Extensions (same)
Unilateral leg press 3x10

2 rounds of elliptical 

Gym is definitely filling up  :Frown:

----------


## wango

Nice pull day.

Pulldowns 4x8
Low Hammer Rows 8, 8, 6, 6
Bent over rear raises 4x12
Shrugs 4 x 10

Machine Preacher curls 12, 10, 8, 6, 4, 4
3 Giant sets of wrist curls, reverse wrist curls & reverse curls 3x12

Ab machine 

Elliptical x2 rounds

Got blood work to check my test levels for my Endo this afternoon. Got to the elevator & was wondering about the stares in my direction. I looked down and oops, we had a bit of a bleeder going, soaked right through that cotton ball. Folks get freaked out by blood I guess. 

Time for guitar. Learning Hendrixs National Anthem without all of the extra flourishes. Ive only thought about playing this song for 45 + years. Playing it through an amp with distortion and some other stuff I dont know about and it aint half bad. The wife gave me a thumbs up too. May have to get another guitar with one of those whammy bars now, cause Im really digging the sound.

----------


## Cylon357

> Nice pull day.
> 
> Pulldowns 4x8
> Low Hammer Rows 8, 8, 6, 6
> Bent over rear raises 4x12
> Shrugs 4 x 10
> 
> Machine Preacher curls 12, 10, 8, 6, 4, 4
> 3 Giant sets of wrist curls, reverse wrist curls & reverse curls 3x12
> ...


It is amazing what you can do with the right equipment and effects.

Be careful, guitars can be an expensive hobby.

Good workout, too!

----------


## wango

Dammit. Last testosterone BW for my Endocrinologist was 3 months ago & even though I took less per week and skipped a week before the test, still managed a 900. Too high for my Endo, so I told her I mistakenly injected the day prior. So she ordered the BW and I dropped my dosage to 75 mg./wk and skipped a full week before going yesterday. Nice work, 207. Just potentially shot myself in the foot because I had wanted to blast, but something tells me she is going to want yet another round of BW. 

That said, if my test is this low, then the physique & strength gains Im making are something to be proud of. If she doesnt want an immediate retake of BW, Im immediately going to 200 mg./week. Im considering adding low dose tren in about a month if Im completely off the hook from BW as well. 

Day off today, back to a pull day tomorrow.

----------


## wango

Pull day and threw in unilateral leg press again. 

Edit: impressed myself & resisted my urge for an afternoon nap (getting more frequent  :Frown: ). Took a 1.5 mile walk instead. 

No word from my Endocrinologist yet, so I’m bumping my testosterone up to 200 mg./week. I’ve also had stopped my HGH for a while as I thought I was wasting it. I’ve got about a 3 month supply & have been dragging my feet on reordering. That said, will start the HGH again. 

Man, reading the newspaper is depressing  :Frown:

----------


## wango

Ahh, can feel that yesterdays injection of testosterone is flowing through my body again! And still no word from my Endocrinologist, yahoo!

Pec Dec 
Hammer Military Press 
Low cable upright rows with a rope
SS front raises with lateral raises
Close grip machine chest press 
Machine lateral raises 
Decline Cable flies

Pressdowns 
Overhead Rope Extensions 

1/2 kneel wood choppers. 

Was scratching my head regarding so many no-maskers at the gym until I realized the mandate was lifted today if you are vaxed. No mask next time, but will still keep my distance when possible (which is still doable for most of the time here). 

Felt bad & helped one of the female employees take multiple plates from the only plate loaded leg press machine. Seriously, wtf is it with not cleaning up after yourself?

----------


## wango

What a way to end the week! My Endocrinologist just emailed me and was concerned that my testosterone was too low. She wanted to know if I would like to increase my prescription dosage from 100 mg./week. Im having a hard time with that one, better sleep on it and wrestle with the idea over the weekend  :Shrug:

----------


## wango

Damn it, Endocrinologist wants BW in 3 months. Screw it, I want to rock my black t-shirt in 4 weeks at the Doyle show at the whiskey a go-go, so doing a mini, 4 week blast. Will make an excuse and delay bloodwork for another month. 

200mg. Testosterone /week
25 mg. Anavar /day pre workout and on workout days only
1 iu HGH/ day in morning on workout days only
.25 Adex 2x/week

Will keep track of my BP and may add some clen & t3 next week. 

Shoulder pain is interfering w/sleep so have to cut back on shoulder work. 

Great 2 hour workout today where I hit arms, chest (pec Dec & decline flys only). Added leg press, abs. Some elliptical and treadmill. Gonna try these 2 hour sessions on MWF & shorter workouts when my wife comes with me to the gym on Tuesday and Thursday.

----------


## wango

Had a dentist appointment yesterday morning and the couch on our back patio called my name later for an old man’s afternoon nap. I did have to feed the squirrels generously first or they would not let me sleep, they are persistent little buggers. 

2 hour session this morning. Hit a bit of everything, went lighter and higher reps on arms. Bumped up abs and treadmill. No military or chest press for a bit as I want that night shoulder pain gone. 

Mistake with Anavar dosage; it’s _every_ morning at 25 mg. Got to eat better (prefer more Keto) but if my baby is going to the trouble of cooking (like homemade bread), I’m taking the “trouble” to eat it. Screw it; YOLO.

----------


## XnavyHMCS

> Nice pull day.
> 
> Pulldowns 4x8
> Low Hammer Rows 8, 8, 6, 6
> Bent over rear raises 4x12
> Shrugs 4 x 10
> 
> Machine Preacher curls 12, 10, 8, 6, 4, 4
> 3 Giant sets of wrist curls, reverse wrist curls & reverse curls 3x12
> ...


Hey Joe.... Where you goin wit that gun in your hand...?

----------


## XnavyHMCS

Hey there Joliet Jake...

Ugh... I just discovered this... What is this; personal blog, or something like that...?

Cool; am down with following it.

----------


## wango

> Hey there Joliet Jake...
> 
> Ugh... I just discovered this... What is this; personal blog, or something like that...?
> 
> Cool; am down with following it.


The ramblings of a senile old dude with too much time on his hands. Bloodied, battered and progressively more infirm; aint stopping yet.

----------


## wango

Getting *SHREDDED*  from all of the finger cardio Im doing in the lounge, posting about Ukraine  :Icon Rolleyes: . 

Life got in the way of a couple of gym visits, but doing some walking in the park to add to my ripped physique.

----------


## Cylon357

> Getting *SHREDDED*  from all of the finger cardio I’m doing in the lounge, posting about Ukraine . 
> 
> Life got in the way of a couple of gym visits, but doing some walking in the park to add to my ripped physique.


Just keep on doing something, man, especially now that you are retired! It would be easy (at least for me), to pretty much sit around all day doing nothing, at least for a while.

----------


## wango

Back, shoulders & abs.

Finished a 2 mile walk a bit ago. Beautiful day!

BP doing well and evening shoulder pain is decreasing.

----------


## wango

Had toast before working out and damn if those carbs didn’t give me a sweet pump. 

Pec Dec, Decline cable flys.

Press downs, overhead rope extensions & triceps machine. 

Some abs and Treadmill.

Added 20mg. Clen to the mix today. Going to check BP in a bit. Will add it morning workouts and hold off Atenolol till noon. Last time I did var, test, clen and HGH; I dug the results. This is a short blast ending the beginning of April.

Edit: uh BP just a *little* high  :Icon Rolleyes: . The wife asked and I told her “oh just fine dear, perfect”. I’ll just toss those little guys in the trash now, have a nice hit and chill. Note to myself, you’re almost 64 wtf are you thinking. Glad I’m writing this log, so I can go back and remind myself to not be a dumb ass.

----------


## wango

Dr. Feel-good to the rescue last night. A nice hit, a little couch time and a glass of red plummeted my BP from “highway to the danger zone” levels), back to more than acceptable levels. Clen (and T3) is in the trash. 

Lat Pulldowns 
Machine Rows 
Reverse Pec Deck 
Shrugs 

Machine Preacher curls 
Giant sets of wrist curls, reverse wrist curls & reverse curls 
4 drop sets of dumbbell hammer curls

Treadmill 

OK, I don’t think it’s my imagination, but just 1.5 weeks of having my test levels up, HGH in my system and Var, the t-shirt is stretching in all of the right places. The elimination of a few shoulder movements has practically eliminated my shoulder evening pain & it’s not waking me up any longer. Dammit, this is supposed to be Planet Fitness, it’s starting to get too many nice young ladies in *well* fitting leggings. _Those things are not fair._  :Frown: 

Edit: still down without Dr. Feel-good measures, hell yeah!

----------


## Cylon357

> OK, I dont think its my imagination, but just 1.5 weeks of having my test levels up, HGH in my system and Var, the t-shirt is stretching in all of the right places. The elimination of a few shoulder movements has practically eliminated my shoulder evening pain & its not waking me up any longer. Dammit, this is supposed to be Planet Fitness, its starting to get too many nice young ladies in *well fitting leggings. Those things are not fair.* 
> 
> Edit: still down without Dr. Feel-good measures, hell yeah!


It's like I say: yoga pants are cheating, missy! 

Mind you, I'm not complaining...  :Smilie:

----------


## wango

> It's like I say: yoga pants are cheating, missy! 
> 
> Mind you, I'm not complaining...


Cheating for sure! My Gawd do I love them, but damn what a distraction!

Push day today and it was weird. The gym was too hot, no ventilation & I felt off. I got in a real nice workout, but just was felling out of it.

----------


## wango

Started feeling out of sorts last week. I know my body and trust my instincts and both have my spider sense seriously tingling. Almost immediately thought, why push my luck _now_; why look a gift-horse in the mouth? O.K. so far two references that the average age on this forum likely wont get. It was a fast decision, but my mind hasnt changed in several days, so its a done deal. 

TRT at 125/wk., maybe 100. Its either that or my natural numbers are ridiculous. Nothing else. I like my vitamins and supplements to support my liver as well as turmeric, but thats it. No HGH. _If_ theres cancer anytime in my future, why fuel it more?

The shoulder pain is minimal, but function on the good side is decreasing. Its hard to personally fathom but Im arranging to have the basketball hoop removed from above the garage (to me its like burying a friend). If the shoulder pain acts like the DJD pain from my hips, then a total shoulder will happen sooner rather than later; so Im keeping it at later. And, Ill be damned if my hair isnt looking better because of that laser helmet; so why putz with that?

Going to limit weight training to 2x/week (total body) & limit pec and delt work even more. Ill keep putting a smile on my face with arms though. Bumping up the cardio outdoors to take advantage of our climate. And of yeah, Im looking into an adult tricycle (5-7 speed). As my balance sometimes wavers, I figured its a smart choice. The recumbents go for an easy 2-4 thousand, but the tricycles around $700 (and they have a big basket that I can carry stuff in, lol). Checking out local stores now. Im sure the pics will be breathtaking. 

Morning sun is streaming in while I enjoy my coffee for now, then off for a 2 miler afterwards. Will gradually build, but damn, my wife regularly does 6, so Ive got a ways to go.

Spider senses a tad calmer . . . . . .

----------


## Cylon357

> Started feeling “out of sorts” last week. I know my body and trust my instincts and both have my spider sense seriously tingling. Almost immediately thought, why push my luck _now_; why look a gift-horse in the mouth? O.K. so far two references that the average age on this forum likely won’t get. It was a fast decision, but my mind hasn’t changed in several days, so it’s a done deal. 
> 
> TRT at 125/wk., maybe 100. It’s either that or my natural numbers are ridiculous. Nothing else. I like my vitamins and supplements to support my liver as well as turmeric, but that’s it. No HGH. _If_ there’s cancer anytime in my future, why fuel it more?
> 
> The shoulder pain is minimal, but function on the good side is decreasing. It’s hard to personally fathom but I’m arranging to have the basketball hoop removed from above the garage (to me it’s like burying a friend). If the shoulder pain acts like the DJD pain from my hips, then a total shoulder will happen sooner rather than later; so I’m keeping it at later. And, I’ll be damned if my hair isn’t looking better because of that laser helmet; so why putz with that?
> 
> Going to limit weight training to 2x/week (total body) & limit pec and delt work even more. I’ll keep putting a smile on my face with arms though. Bumping up the cardio outdoors to take advantage of our climate. And of yeah, I’m looking into an adult tricycle (5-7 speed). As my balance sometimes wavers, I figured it’s a smart choice. The recumbents go for an easy 2-4 thousand, but the tricycles around $700 (and they have a big basket that I can carry stuff in, lol). Checking out local stores now. I’m sure the pics will be breathtaking. 
> 
> Morning sun is streaming in while I enjoy my coffee for now, then off for a 2 miler afterwards. Will gradually build, but damn, my wife regularly does 6, so I’ve got a ways to go.
> ...


Did we talk about the reverse trike recumbents? Seems like maybe, but I can't remember (another "benefit" of accumulating birthdays...). Anyhow, the whole reverse trike setup is more stable going forward and recumbents tend towards being more comfortable and more stable. 

Just 2 cents from someone who had a side biz assembling, tuning and spec'ing bikes for folks...

----------


## wango

> Did we talk about the reverse trike recumbents? Seems like maybe, but I can't remember (another "benefit" of accumulating birthdays...). Anyhow, the whole reverse trike setup is more stable going forward and recumbents tend towards being more comfortable and more stable. 
> 
> Just 2 cents from someone who had a side biz assembling, tuning and spec'ing bikes for folks...


Definitely thought of them, still not completely out of the picture, but Im balking at the price a bit. We have a shop out here that specializes in them and a test spin wouldnt be an awful idea. Always appreciate the suggestions, TY. Oh, and dude, slap on an electric motor (prices go up to 5K +), *that* would be a blast. Then again, Ive always wanted to race around empty streets on a fast go-cart.

----------


## wango

Nice week. 2 total body workouts and 4 meditative 2 mile walks. Diet looking good, fingers & shoulder starting to really get more comfortable on the first two frets. Only problem is, I need another killer-good book thats a real page-turner (oh yeah, that and the possibility of WWIII). Found a bunch of local shops, starting the trike search next week. Wifes traveling, gonna get stinking drunk with a good friend tomorrow. Heck of a weekend.

----------


## JaneDoe

> Nice week. 2 total body workouts and 4 meditative 2 mile walks. Diet looking good, fingers & shoulder starting to really get more comfortable on the first two frets. Only problem is, I need another killer-good book that’s a real page-turner (oh yeah, that and the possibility of WWIII). Found a bunch of local shops, starting the trike search next week. Wife’s traveling, gonna get stinking drunk with a good friend tomorrow. Heck of a weekend.


Great progress! Wow tricycle is awesome! Do you really believe in the possibility of a new world war?

----------


## JaneDoe

Saturday off to drink some beer and eat junk food! lol

----------


## wango

> Wifes traveling, gonna get stinking drunk with a good friend tomorrow. Heck of a weekend.


Comparison tasting; neat (no ice). Plus we also tried 4 of the 5 again with _tiny_ additions of water. We literally used an insulin syringe and we were adding 1 iu of water. _Incredible difference_ in reducing some burn. Add a second iu and it was almost miraculous, like a totally different whiskey. The only one that was _so smooth_ and didnt dare add any water was the Papi (not the Rip) Van Winkle in the middle. Still the smoothest bourbon that Ive ever had. We had steak while drinking and it was a great combination. 

Oh and we still polished off three bottles of wine. Kind of taking it slow today; I see a nap in my not to distant future. 

To the gym tomorrow and the beginning of the tricycle search.

----------


## wango

Weirdest experience on Sunday. Woke up feeling good, despite the heavy drinking and for the first time in over two years we went to our favorite breakfast place. As usual this place if family oriented (lots of very young kids), always at full capacity and everyone sits closely. Half way into the meal I said to myself that this is the most people and pathogens my body had seen in 2 years (but the food was amazing as always). By 3 in the afternoon, I was hurting. By 6 pm, ridiculous chills that had my teeth chattering and it was a bit of a chore to make it to the bed. Sweats, 2 blankets and I couldnt get warm. Managed to fall asleep. Had to pee at 3 am, and Im little sweaty, but I felt completely normal. Woke up at 7 fresh as a daisy. Was it my bodys immune system going berserk because of my mornings exposure; sounds reasonable.

2 miler yesterday, full body workout today. Going to try for another 2 miler later. Presently calling bike shops. Its spring and the weather is kicking ass here.

----------


## Cylon357

> Weirdest experience on Sunday. Woke up feeling good, despite the heavy drinking and for the first time in over two years we went to our favorite breakfast place. As usual this place if family oriented (lots of very young kids), always at full capacity and everyone sits closely. Half way into the meal I said to myself that this is the most people and pathogens my body had seen in 2 years (but the food was amazing as always). By 3 in the afternoon, I was hurting. By 6 pm, ridiculous chills that had my teeth chattering and it was a bit of a chore to make it to the bed. Sweats, 2 blankets and I couldn’t get warm. Managed to fall asleep. Had to pee at 3 am, and I’m little sweaty, but I felt completely normal. Woke up at 7 fresh as a daisy. Was it my body’s immune system going berserk because of my morning’s exposure; sounds reasonable.
> 
> 2 miler yesterday, full body workout today. Going to try for another 2 miler later. Presently calling bike shops. It’s spring and the weather is kicking ass here.


Glad the bug worked its way out so fast!

Be careful with bike shops especially in the spring... you gotta be strong or you are buying SOMETHING!

----------


## wango

> Glad the bug worked its way out so fast!
> 
> Be careful with bike shops especially in the spring... you gotta be strong or you are buying SOMETHING!


Initial calls drawing absolute blanks. We have a shop that *only* does recumbents and I just got off the phone with the manager. One of their brands, the seat is at 16 off of the ground which could be doable. Im going to make an appointment for a test drive. Covid has made availability *really* limited.

----------


## wango

Another productive full body workout. 2 days cardio, 2 days lots of yard work. I *must* be masochistic as I took off an 1/8 off of my finger tip with the garden sheers. Thank goodness I dont have a problem with blood, but its going to fup my index finger on the frets for a bit.

Concert tomorrow night. Scheduled a test drive next Tuesday ($25  :Icon Rolleyes: ).

----------


## wango

Weird relentless wet stuff dropping from the sky today but got in a 2 miler during a pause. My baby is making chili tonight and raise my LDLs a few points as well.

----------


## Cylon357

> Another productive full body workout. 2 days cardio, 2 days lots of yard work. I *must* be masochistic as I took off an 1/8” off of my finger tip with the garden sheers. Thank goodness I don’t have a problem with blood, but it’s going to f’up my index finger on the frets for a bit.
> 
> Concert tomorrow night. Scheduled a test drive next Tuesday ($25 ).


Who did y'all see?

----------


## wango

> Who did y'all see?

----------


## Swilderbeast

> 


Going out on a limb here lol misfits?

----------


## wango

> Going out on a limb here lol misfits?


Doyle the guitarist has his own band. Tough to believe that pic from last Saturday is of a 57 year old vegan. Not a bad show, but too many backup bands, this old man was exhausted.

----------


## wango

Great upper body workout this morning. Then I went and test rode this trike. I told my wife that I wouldnt remotely even _think about_  buying it unless everything felt *perfect*, primarily the ergonomics. Dammit, it was. I put down some $ as a deposit because inventory and shipping from Europe is limited. Got a week to think about it and discuss it with my wife. 

But dammit its like the bike was built for my proportions and needs. Seat sits 16 off of the floor, & I can get on/off without needing my arms, which shocked me. I could sit in that seat with that head support comfortably for hours on end, hell, I could even add a small lumbar support. Zero shoulder strain and in a perfect neutral position.

----------


## Cylon357

> Great upper body workout this morning. Then I went and test rode this trike. I told my wife that I wouldn’t remotely even _think about_  buying it unless everything felt *perfect*, primarily the ergonomics. Dammit, it was. I put down some $ as a deposit because inventory and shipping from Europe is limited. Got a week to think about it and discuss it with my wife. 
> 
> But dammit it’s like the bike was built for my proportions and needs. Seat sits 16” off of the floor, & I can get on/off without needing my arms, which shocked me. I could sit in that seat with that head support comfortably for hours on end, hell, I could even add a small lumbar support. Zero shoulder strain and in a perfect neutral position.


That's the thing with recumbent bikes: so so comfortable compared to a standard road bike, though some do feel a little awkward if the pedals are higher than the seat. Gives me some idea of what a pelvic exam must be like. That particular model doesn't look too bad though. 

I've never ridden a trike but I bet it is stable as hell. Recumbents, despite looking and feeling a little awkward sometimes, do get steady at speed. And you will start feeling the need for speed!

----------


## Cylon357

BTW, those don't look like disc brakes. Are they some sort of internal hub / drum setup?

----------


## wango

> That's the thing with recumbent bikes: so so comfortable compared to a standard road bike, though some do feel a little awkward if the pedals are higher than the seat. Gives me some idea of what a pelvic exam must be like. That particular model doesn't look too bad though. 
> 
> I've never ridden a trike but I bet it is stable as hell. Recumbents, despite looking and feeling a little awkward sometimes, do get steady at speed. And you will start feeling the need for speed!


It was *perfectly* comfortable & took no effort to adjust to the pedals, which did sit a little lower on that bike compared to others in the shop. Speed shouldn’t be difficult, but it isn’t my priority. I forgot what she said about the type of brakes. Lots of thinking going on. Fun test ride through.

----------


## wango

Full body workout today except abs. 2 days of Spring yard work totally kicked my butt. 

Got my deposit back for the trike; I was just rushing it. Plus found another German brand that I dig and even with a custom order, the turn around isnt more than a couple of months. Still debating.

----------


## JaneDoe

> Full body workout today except abs. 2 days of Spring yard work totally kicked my butt. 
> 
> Got my deposit back for the trike; I was just rushing it. Plus found another German brand that I dig and even with a custom order, the turn around isn’t more than a couple of months. Still debating.


A full body workout is quite tiring isn't it?

I wish you a great weekend my friend Wango!

----------


## wango

> A full body workout is quite tiring isn't it?
> 
> I wish you a great weekend my friend Wango!


Its not bad because Ive got to go easy with the legs, chest & delts. But my arms get pushed hard.

----------


## wango

Took last week off to dedicate to Spring gardening and some other house matters. A few hours of gardening per day completely kicks my butt at this stage. 

Well, tossed out all of my orals today and a vial of deca . Couldnt stand to toss my tren or HGH though. I just thought that I might be stupid enough to reverse my decision and do a summer blast.

----------


## Cylon357

> Took last week off to dedicate to Spring gardening and some other house matters. A few hours of gardening per day completely kicks my butt at this stage. 
> 
> Well, tossed out all of my orals today and a vial of deca. Couldn’t stand to toss my tren or HGH though. I just thought that I might be stupid enough to reverse my decision and do a summer blast.


I got some "bonus proviron " from one of my last orders. I'm pretty sure it is dbol ... 3 days on and up 5 pounds of bloat. So... that is getting tossed. Must be the time of the year to toss orals...

----------


## wango

> I got some "bonus proviron" from one of my last orders. I'm pretty sure it is dbol... 3 days on and up 5 pounds of bloat. So... that is getting tossed. Must be the time of the year to toss orals...


I figured my liver is shot already & as much as I liked var, why push the orals? Tren though? That stuff is lightening in a bottle.

----------


## wango

Man was that a lot of $ I just disposed of, but needed to go as it is time. 

2 miler yesterday. Full body workout today with some added treadmill.

Pec Dec 
Lat Pulldowns 
Machine Rows 
Hammer Military Press 
Cable press downs 
Machine lateral raises 
Shrugs
Machine Triceps Extensions 
Machine Preacher curls 
Machine Crunches
Unilateral leg press 
6 sets of 12-15 external rotation for each shoulder (done intermittently between exercises)

4 WS of 8-10 each

Took a small tip-off of my left index finger with garden shears 3 weeks ago, its about 75% healed, but have laid off of the guitar temporarily. 

Feeling good, reading and watching our birds. Happy hour commences in a few hours.

----------


## wango

Let me say that retirement is liberating to the point of heaven. Im still doing TRT, but lifting less. I wish my shoulders were better or Id be more enthusiastic, but it is what it is.

----------


## wango

3.8 miles today, toasted. My wife is a beast, she likes 6 miles regularly. She told me we had a third 18 hole golf course in our park area & I called bs. Man was I wrong. Today I found out one of our courses has a footgolf course as well. I clearly have to get out more. 

Finger healed, return to my guitar.

----------


## charger69

You are being summoned to the castle! LMAO


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## wango

> You are being summoned to the castle! LMAO
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


On my GAWD  :Frown:

----------


## JaneDoe

Wango how is your weight training going, have you also read any books?

----------


## wango

> Wango how is your weight training going, have you also read any books?


Better, my shoulder got re aggravated & I needed a week and a half off. Back to a 4 day, push pull. 

Reading a ton: currently on the history/origin of the Taliban & just got a couple on the history of Russia and Ukraine since the 90s. I keep Amazon in business with just my book purchases, lol.

----------


## wango

Best week in 3 years. In the gym every day. 2 push, 2 days legs, 2 pull days. Yes, still fit into 5 days. Abs and cardio every day. Super clean diet and stayed off of the alcohol 2 nights (minor miracle for me). One night of fasting. 5 pounds off the scale (sure, a bunch of water) that had accumulated since tweaking my shoulder. Feeling good, no soreness. Time to hit the books.

----------


## wango

Another killer week. 2 push days, 2 pull days. Abs all 4 days. 5 days of cardio. 

All workouts in the morning & fasted, plus intermittent fasting the entire week. Alcohol free x 3 evenings. 

Down 7 pounds in 2 weeks and can tell its not all water.

I thought that I had _totally_ fucked my shoulder 4 weeks ago, as in it wasnt getting better, ever. I cant believe it; 100% improvement & back to all of my Hammer pressing movements. Ill take whatever my body gives me and say thank you. 150 mg./wk. TRT only. 

Having our favorite friends over tomorrow, chillin.

----------


## Cylon357

> Another killer week. 2 push days, 2 pull days. Abs all 4 days. 5 days of cardio. 
> 
> All workouts in the morning & fasted, plus intermittent fasting the entire week. Alcohol free x 3 evenings. 
> 
> Down 7 pounds in 2 weeks and can tell it’s not all water.
> 
> I thought that I had _totally_ fucked my shoulder 4 weeks ago, as in it wasn’t getting better, ever. I can’t believe it; 100% improvement & back to all of my Hammer pressing movements. I’ll take whatever my body gives me and say thank you. 150 mg./wk. TRT only. 
> 
> Having our favorite friends over tomorrow, chillin.


Chilling periodically is always a good plan!

----------


## wango

Push yesterday with abs, pull today. Cardio with each. 

Back to higher volume & resistance. Mirror looking better. No booze last 2 days and a fast tonight through dinner, till noon tomorrow. 

Choosing between 15 colors for outside paint. Getting close, but what a PITA.

----------


## Cylon357

> Push yesterday with abs, pull today. Cardio with each. 
> 
> Back to higher volume & resistance. Mirror looking better. No booze last 2 days and a fast tonight through dinner, till noon tomorrow. 
> 
> Choosing between 15 colors for outside paint. Getting close, but what a PITA.


WAAAAANNNNNNNNNNNNGGGOO back at it! Keep killing it, brother!

----------


## wango

> WAAAAANNNNNNNNNNNNGGGOO back at it! Keep killing it, brother!


Thank you brother, keeping at it.

4 mile hike Wednesday, push day with some cardio yesterday, but a very sweet pull day today with full cardio & abs. 

Fasted workouts are getting brutal so might start adding a small breakfast prior. 

Scale plateaued this week, but the mirror is showing weight redistribution to my pecs, arms and delts; so Im good. Im definitely approaching pre-Covid levels, though not as muscular, as I cycled in 2019 and put on some size. 

Man, if I added var, clen , T-3 and HGH, this would be coming along quickly, but I want to do it through TRT, diet and cardio only. It feels right. 

Man, I wish these current books were page-turners, because it is slooooow going.

----------


## charger69

> Thank you brother, keeping at it.
> 
> 4 mile hike Wednesday, push day with some cardio yesterday, but a very sweet pull day today with full cardio & abs. 
> 
> Fasted workouts are getting brutal so might start adding a small breakfast prior. 
> 
> Scale plateaued this week, but the mirror is showing weight redistribution to my pecs, arms and delts; so Im good. Im definitely approaching pre-Covid levels, though not as muscular, as I cycled in 2019 and put on some size. 
> 
> Man, if I added var, clen , T-3 and HGH, this would be coming along quickly, but I want to do it through TRT, diet and cardio only. It feels right. 
> ...


Yes use all of that stuff and have atrial fibrillation!
BTW- you forgot to add a little ephedrine in the mix.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## wango

> Yes use all of that stuff and have atrial fibrillation!
> BTW- you forgot to add a little ephedrine in the mix.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Atrial fib? Nope, gotta keep the BP reasonable, trying to keep clear of a CVA. Plus, just trying to give my liver a _bit_ of a break.

----------


## wango

Week 4 is over. 3 days of great cardio & 3 resistance workouts. This week added walking to and from the gym as well. 

2 push days w/nice gains on pressing motions. Heavier on all w/zero pain. Form is strict, Uber-controlled and slow. It is sad/funny trying to raise my arms so I can grab any machine handle above my head. Im thinking now, successfully putting something in the overhead bin in an airplane is not going to happen. 

Hammer Incline chest press
Hammer Military press
Close grip machine chest press
Machine dips

1 pull day only, but still feeling it 72 hours later. 

No evening (dinner) fasts this week as I want to see my bodys weight stay level for a bit. Diet is super clean and only carbs are veggies. Breakfast added 2x this week. Even with an increase in calories, body weight has not changed, but mid-section is slimmer w/ arms, Delts and pecs are perking up. Once again, alcohol eliminated for three evenings. Now its time for two days off with the knowledge that its well earned & Im headed in the right direction.

----------


## wango

Got this thing about busy gyms during peak hours & weekends. Looked in the mirror, saw the progress & said f it. *Nice* back, biceps & abs workout. Walked 1.5 miles each way to and from the gym. Abs covered in fat, but starting to make their presence known. I feel some sashimi and salad tonight.

Enjoying nice weather, but Summer is coming and water rationing is starting out here. The regions goal is 80 gallons per person, per day. How the hell the wife & I arent there already is beyond me. Motto of the summer: if its yellow, let it mellow.

----------


## wango

Oh hell yeah, my reward for yesterdays sacrifice was dropping below 210 for the first time in 3 years. Today is officially a rest day though, got books up the wazoo.

----------


## Cylon357

> Oh hell yeah, my reward for yesterday’s sacrifice was dropping below 210 for the first time in 3 years. Today is officially a rest day though, got books up the wazoo.


Congratulations! I personally cracked below 180 the other day for the first time in 6 months... Progress!

----------


## wango

> Congratulations! I personally cracked below 180 the other day for the first time in 6 months... Progress!


Congratulations back at you. Nothing like the positive reinforcement from progress to keep us going!

----------


## wango

Counting my blessings. Motivation continues & I destroyed a push workout. All pressing movements are heavier and pain free. Bless the variety in machines and bless Planet Fitness. The place flat out rocks. 

1.5 miles to the gym, 2.0 miles back. We have a crazy neighborhood adjoining ours ( but across the freeway ) with 7000 square foot plus mansions. Some are just flat out big & uninteresting, but damn, some are pretty fn cool. Got to sneak into one thats being constructed, its a beast & it looks like theres 2 guest houses going up behind it as well.

Firing up that grill for dinner!

----------


## wango

Week 5 in the books. 

The scale is fn with me, but the mirror isnt, so Im happy. 

Im thinking its possible that I tore more of my RC tendon off of its attachment which is why my pain is less. Thats what happened on my left shoulder. Its crazy how some arcs of motion are impossible, or are excruciatingly painful. Yet, other motions have gotten less painful or not painful at all, and considerably stronger (like those involved on the weight machines). Thankfully the shoulders are not weight bearing or the osteoarthritis would be awful at this stage. Hopefully I have a few years before shoulder replacements are a necessity.

----------


## Cylon357

> Week 5 in the books. 
> 
> The scale is f’n with me, but the mirror isn’t, so I’m happy. 
> 
> I’m thinking it’s possible that I tore more of my RC tendon off of its attachment which is why my pain is less. That’s what happened on my left shoulder. It’s crazy how some arcs of motion are impossible, or are excruciatingly painful. Yet, other motions have gotten less painful or not painful at all, and considerably stronger (like those involved on the weight machines). Thankfully the shoulders are not weight bearing or the osteoarthritis would be awful at this stage. 
> 
> *Hopefully I have a many, many years before shoulder replacements are a necessity*.


Fixed  :Smilie:

----------


## Cylon357

Dupe

----------


## wango

> Fixed


Thank you good buddy!

----------


## Cylon357

BTW, where did you land on the bike thing? Recumbent (aka 'bent) or ?

----------


## wango

> BTW, where did you land on the bike thing? Recumbent (aka 'bent) or ?


As awesomely perfect as the recumbent really was, its just not doable. Garage space is too restricted, not a fan of my own bike repair skills & transporting that beast is impossible. That said, every time Im out walking, Im thinking how fn cool it would be. Did I mention that the darn thing was perfect? Darn it, just not in the cards.

----------


## Cylon357

> As awesomely perfect as the recumbent really was, it’s just not doable. Garage space is too restricted, not a fan of my own bike repair skills & transporting that beast is impossible. That said, every time I’m out walking, I’m thinking how f’n cool it would be. Did I mention that the darn thing was perfect? Darn it, just not in the cards.


'Bents tend to be more expensive to purchase, but most of the maintenance items are the same as a conventional bike. I'm trying to find a frame / fork / handle bar combo, as I have a variety of bike parts floating around (either on bikes or separate) and could build up something relatively nice pretty easily. Just can't seem to find what I want (yet).

----------


## Cylon357

> As awesomely perfect as the recumbent really was, it’s just not doable. Garage space is too restricted, not a fan of my own bike repair skills & transporting that beast is impossible. That said, every time I’m out walking, I’m thinking how f’n cool it would be. Did I mention that the darn thing was perfect? Darn it, just not in the cards.


Oh and bike maintenance is really not that difficult, though it does seem daunting at times, just like most things we have never tried. That said, it is easier (sometimes WAY easier) with the addition of specialized tools. That runs up the price and can be a reason to just take it to the shop.

----------


## wango

> 'Bents tend to be more expensive to purchase, but most of the maintenance items are the same as a conventional bike. I'm trying to find a frame / fork / handle bar combo, as I have a variety of bike parts floating around (either on bikes or separate) and could build up something relatively nice pretty easily. Just can't seem to find what I want (yet).


The bike was just so ergonomically _perfect_. Damn, _everything_ was in a neutral/relaxed or untaxed position. Shoot, now you have me thinking about the darn thing again.

You are far more adventurous & trusting of your fixing stuff skills than I ever was - not part of my gene pool.

----------


## wango

Tore into week 6 with a vengeance. Pull day on Monday with abs and elliptical and treadmill. Push day Tuesday with elliptical and treadmill. 1.5 hour sweat fest today, alternating abs and core in between bouts of elliptical, then topped off with more treadmill. 

Diet has been *strict*, protein/vegetables only & going on night three of no wine at night. 

There is a completely different dude reflecting back in the gym mirror. That and the scale inching down a bit further? Really want to see a clean six-pack again before I die. How long can I keep this up? Fingers crossed.

----------


## wango

Had to stay home bound the last two days due to house painters & didnt feel doing cardio those nights. Ate super clean though & still the only carbs consist of veggies. 

Got my ass to the gym today though. Hit all my favorite movements/machines. Kept reps 8-12 and never went more than %80-%90 of my usual resistance. Nice little workout & the mirror continues to make me want to continue this path. 

Hot streak already out here. A few years back the increased intensity of the sun (really bizarre, but obviously noticeable) literally fried some of our landscaping to death in only a few days. Now with watering restrictions, Im wondering how destructive this Summer is going to be. Thankfully our place is insulated to the max.

----------


## wango

Week 7 has been heaven, lol. 

So far, 2 pull days, 1 push day, 2 days cardio (elliptical & treadmill), 3 days of abs. 

Diet has been spotless, although calorie-restrictive, no alcohol x 3 days in a row.

Scale dropped only a pound, but mirror continues to improve. Despite not getting in enough calories, Im still seeing some muscle growth & my strength has only improved. Ill know Im really there when Im back into my 32 waist Levies, but the 33s are getting loose.

My physique currently has a no-photography clause due to embarrassment.

----------


## wango

Wife returned after 2 weeks of travels & said the transition was damn noticeable. 33 waist Levis are loose. Considering Im adding muscle, Im closing in on 12-15 pounds of fat lost in 7 weeks. 

Started off week 8 with a pull day with abs, elliptical and treadmill. 

Getting down to 205 is going to be _tough_ while still improving muscle size. Still holding off adding calories for another week though. Diet is _CLEAN_.

----------


## Cylon357

Good job, man!!

Are those legit 33" jeans or the more recent vanity sized 33"?

You might have to go back 20 years to get legit waist sized jeans lol

----------


## wango

> Good job, man!!
> 
> Are those legit 33" jeans or the more recent vanity sized 33"?
> 
> You might have to go back 20 years to get legit waist sized jeans lol


Ive always been partial to Levi jeans only and they are pretty accurate/consistent from year to year from what Ive experienced. Since TRT, Ive been thrilled to not have to go back to a relaxed fit Levis. 

Full disclosure though, aint no way in hell could I have pulled off these last 7 weeks if I was still working. Oh and flavored THC liquid mixed with sparkling water, in lieu of alcohol has saved me *thousands* of calories.

Thank you for always posting your _very_ consistent workouts, they definitely keep me on track as well.

----------


## Cylon357

> Thank you for always posting your _very_ consistent workouts, they definitely keep me on track as well.


This weekend kind of derailed things a bit, but hey, life is dynamic and I'm adapting! Details in my log soon

----------


## wango

Push day and core yesterday; walked the 2 miles to and from the gym. Today was a pull day with elliptical and treadmill. 

For shits & giggles Ive bumped my reps up to 12-15 and cut the rest period between sets so far this week. 

For the past 8 weeks, all workouts have been fasted & Ive had no carbs besides veggies. Fat consumption has been minimal as well. Having to steady myself sometimes after a set or a bout on the elliptical. Walking home from the gym I just put myself into autopilot and keep my feet moving forward. 

Going to tackle a couple hours of yard work in a bit, then treat myself to a nice steak for dinner. 

Oh, thanks Planet Fitness - they made it free for teens between 14-19 to workout there during the Summer  :Frown:

----------


## wango

Week 8 is complete. Push day with abs yesterday. PB on Hammer Shoulder press for 6 reps. Now also able to add, underhand, upwards chest flies on double cable machine. I get impingement right around 90 degrees, but its pain free up to that point. Also walked the 2 miles to and from the gym. 

Officially today: first time in over 3 years I was able to comfortably get into my 32 waist Levis. Shoulders and arms filling out the t-shirt & a nice taper is emerging. 

3 mile walk today. Hotter/sunnier than a mofo out and it was a sweat-fest for sure. 

Diet continues to be almost flawless with all protein and vegetables.

----------


## Cylon357

> Week 8 is complete. Push day with abs yesterday. PB on Hammer Shoulder press for 6 reps. Now also able to add, underhand, upwards chest flies on double cable machine. I get impingement right around 90 degrees, but it’s pain free up to that point. Also walked the 2 miles to and from the gym. 
> 
> Officially today: first time in over 3 years I was able to comfortably get into my 32” waist Levi’s. Shoulders and arms filling out the t-shirt & a nice taper is emerging. 
> 
> 3 mile walk today. Hotter/sunnier than a mofo out and it was a sweat-fest for sure. 
> 
> Diet continues to be almost flawless with all protein and vegetables.


Keep killing it, Wango!

----------


## wango

So I weigh in below 207 and Im thinking damn, what a great week, I think Ill kick back a bit. BUT, my good buddy Cylon, gets in another couple of workouts *before* tackling Disney. Well, I cant have that, lol.

So, coincidentally the wife says, hey come join me for a 4.6 mile hike around our park in the blistering sun & 95 degree heat in the early afternoon? And I say hot diggity dog, heck yes! 

It kicked my behind, but very happy that I did; dinner & wine will be well deserved this evening.

----------


## Cylon357

> So I weigh in below 207 and I’m thinking damn, what a great week, I think I’ll kick back a bit. BUT, my good buddy Cylon, gets in another couple of workouts *before* tackling Disney. Well, I can’t have that, lol.
> 
> So, coincidentally the wife says, hey come join me for a 4.6 mile hike around our park in the blistering sun & 95 degree heat in the early afternoon? And I say hot diggity dog, heck yes! 
> 
> It kicked my behind, but very happy that I did; dinner & wine will be well deserved this evening.


I might not be right in the head... over 11k steps at the park alone today, after doing the shoulder workout in the early afternoon.

YOU might not be right in the head for taking on almost 5 miles in that heat!

Though neither of us should have any problem sleeping tonight...

----------


## wango

> I might not be right in the head... over 11k steps at the park alone today, after doing the shoulder workout in the early afternoon.
> 
> YOU might not be right in the head for taking on almost 5 miles in that heat!
> 
> Though neither of us should have any problem sleeping tonight...


Honestly, the very second I stepped out into the heat & started walking I was questioning my judgement. The wife and I started chatting though and the time passed more quickly than expected. 

As you stated, slept pretty darn well. Today is definitely an off day however.

----------


## wango

Pull day, abs & elliptical yesterday. Thought Id work my way back to body-weight pull-ups (havent done them since years ago prior to tearing off 1/2 my bicep) by starting the gravity assisted machine. 

Push day today with elliptical & treadmill. Damn I was extra calorie depleted today, really felt it & had to steady myself a few times. Still a _solid_ workout though. Shoulders remain remarkably cooperative pain wise, but damn they are functioning badly for day to day shit. 

Ordered some adjustable squatting wedges for under my heels. Might venture into body weight squats as well, but that might be a pipe dream, who knows. 

Nasty heat here, I am not walking back & forth to the gym in this stuff.

Just refueled on egg-whites, salmon & spinach and feel the urge to nap. Why not, its well deserved and Medicare is just around the corner.

----------


## wango

No gym, but the wife convinced me to do another 4.25 today. Ive got to love & never let go of an angel like that. _My ass is dragging though_.

----------


## Cylon357

> No gym, but the wife convinced me to do another 4.25 today. I’ve got to love & never let go of an angel like that. _My ass is dragging though_.


I have not hit the weights since Sunday (ah, the joys of deload week) but did get in a two miler yesterday morning. 4 and quarter is a pretty long haul!

----------


## wango

10 weeks done, scale came in at 205 this morning. So going purely by the scale thats 13 pounds or about 1.25 pounds lost per week. However the mirror and t-shirts are showing muscular growth & my strength has increased, so the fat loss has to be more than 13 pounds for sure. Abs are showing through the fat a bit, but the midsection is radically different.

Pull day, abs/core, elliptical & treadmill yesterday.

Push day, mild abs, elliptical & treadmill today. Cant drink from my water thermos with one hand by a long shot, but added a weight plate on hammer shoulder press, hammer incline press and close grip bench press (machine) though. Crazy, pec/delt strength increasing but certain arcs of motion are impossible. Pain is pretty much gone, which is what most of the remainder of the RC tendon must be. 

Tattoo day tomorrow, first one since just before Covid. Gotta say, the economy is beginning to worry me. I dont like to think about, leave our $ in the hands of a very good professional, but between the market and inflation? Yikes! Throw in the continued bs in Ukraine & the likely hood of China pushing us with Taiwan? This shit keeps getting better & better.

----------


## wango

Pull day with abs & elliptical yesterday.

Push day today with walking to/from the gym. 

A body is definitely emerging in the mirror. Havent been below 200 since starting my first moronic test only cycle 5 years ago. I see 195 and clean abs in a couple of months. Just got to stay the course. 

Toying with the idea of doing 6 workouts per week again. My wife says my glutes/ass is flat & now that a bunch of fat has disappeared, I definitely agree - plus I certainly have an abundance of machines to play with, thats for sure.

----------


## Cylon357

> Pull day with abs & elliptical yesterday.
> 
> Push day today with walking to/from the gym. 
> 
> A body is definitely emerging in the mirror. Haven’t been below 200 since starting my first moronic test only cycle 5 years ago. I see 195 and clean abs in a couple of months. Just got to stay the course. 
> 
> Toying with the idea of doing 6 workouts per week again. My wife says my glutes/ass is flat & now that a bunch of fat has disappeared, I definitely agree - plus I certainly have an abundance of machines to play with, that’s for sure.


Squats and / or hip thrusters will fix the butt thing.

Good job on the progress so far!

----------


## wango

Squat wedges? Squat wedges? I dont need no stinking squat wedges. 

So says the squirrel. For me, hell yes. How long has it been? 2 sets of 8 of pure, body weight squats caused some pain, lol.

----------


## Ghostman_SW

When you say moronic test only cycle, would you care to share any details (here to learn from others)? If not, cool.

----------


## wango

> When you say moronic test only cycle, would you care to share any details (here to learn from others)? If not, cool.


For me personally it was a disappointment. Started TRT at 57 and was amazed at the results in a few months. So the starter cycle used regularly here at the time was 500 mg. test/week. I thought my results would be reflective of my turn around on just TRT. I took the advice of knowledgeable/trusted members and added far more calories than I was accustomed to eating and that it was pertinent for growth (it was clean food though, no garbage). And of course I trained like a beast. 

Result was maybe 5 pounds of muscle, but a shit load of water and way more fat that I desired. I did use an AI, which at the time was the accepted thing here to do and I did regular cardio. 

Hey it just didnt work for me personally and Im finally going to get _all_ of that fat off me and I am presently. 

That said though, it was the proper thing to do, because you understand how you respond, if you have issues with any sides & you dont want to confuse things by adding other compounds initially. So, it had to be done, I just was very disappointed in my response in terms of muscle gained. 

Hope this helped.

----------


## wango

Pull day today with abs, elliptical and treadmill. Currently holding steady at 205 BUT _my Delts and arms are returning_. Shit, even getting some chest definition. Now, it’s getting to be actually fun. 

Still keeping myself at two meals per day only. Likely around 100-120 grams protein total and veggies continue to be the only carbs. Occasionally have an avocado, a few nuts or some reduced fat salad dressing. If the body fat is disappearing, but my muscles are growing and my strength continues to climb, I figure that I’ll hold off adding a third meal for now. Pics when my abs are clean.

Added: day 2 of BW squats. 2 x 9 today. Going to try and make it daily for a while and add reps and sets as tolerated. The wedges are great, can easily get my thighs parallel and keep my back straight with no forward flexion of my lumbar spine. They are stable as hell & comfortable, even barefoot. BTW, I always had to use plates under my heels even when squatting in my 20’s/30’s.

----------


## wango

Finished week 11 with an unexpected gain of 2 pounds, back to 207. The midsection sure aint bigger, but damn if the arms aint getting back some size; much fuller. 

Walked back & forth to the gym. Push day with light abs. What a joy to do pressing motions again, as I said last post, the fun is returning. Dont know why I stopped using the seated dip machine, but damn if that doesnt hit my triceps in a nice way. Also falling in love with this torso rotation machine. Really can feel the obliques from the front and all the way to their rear attachments if you keep the motion slow, pure and as full as possible. 

As I descended the gym stairs, my legs reminded me that Id initiated squats. Granted only 2x9, but for me, a big deal. Maybe thats where the 2 pounds came from? Yup, Im Tom Platz like, lol.

----------


## wango

Very interesting. So my body (thanks scale) was telling me I was way too limited in my calories on Weds & Thurs (really pushed it) & my metabolism shut itself off in a sense. So perked up the diet a bit yesterday (still Uber clean/limited) and broke past 205 and now 204. Lesson learned. 

Oh yeah, 195 is the target: I see it, its realistic & its doable. I saved my tren , and damn if I bust _that_ out when I hit 195, it could be very interesting; even at only 100-120/week.

----------


## JaneDoe

> Very interesting. So my body (thanks scale) was telling me I was way too limited in my calories on Weds & Thurs (really pushed it) & my metabolism shut itself off in a sense. So perked up the diet a bit yesterday (still Uber clean/limited) and broke past 205 and now 204. Lesson learned. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah, 195 is the target: I see it, it’s realistic & it’s doable. I saved my tren , and damn if I bust _that_ out when I hit 195, it could be very interesting; even at only 100-120/week.



You will arrive, will reach your goals. Good luck Wango!

----------


## wango

Treated myself to the first pasta Ive eaten in nearly 3 months on Friday. Wow, that was tasty & felt really good. But its been back to business after that.

Bless my baby doll & her love for walking. So went on our 4.5 miler yesterday and I just got feisty at the 4 mile mark & said lets go for 5 (my baby generally gets in a 6 or 7 miler once a week so this wasnt an issue for her). Good company & conversation really makes time fly and we finished at 5.4 miles. For me a personal best since my second hip replacement several years ago. It partially made up for me not getting in my squats this weekend. 

Today was a pull day with abs and elliptical. I can see a _hint_ of more vascularity emerging in my forearms again. Unlike many members here, my vascularity takes a search party, blood hounds & a magnifying glass to find as its just not part of the genetics I inherited, so I truly appreciate anything that I can get. 

Bring on week 12.

----------


## wango

> You will arrive, will reach your goals. Good luck Wango!


Thank you Davi, greatly appreciated!

----------


## wango

Tuesday got my second booster (total 4 shots now) in the morning, but really felt the need to nap in the afternoon; so took the day off. 

Yesterday was a heavy push day. I was able to add another plate for both the hammer shoulder press (90# per arm) and over 100# on the machine bench (I do them close grip). Regrettably with the hammer incline press, I have no choice but to start the movement with the handles just an inch from my chest and those next few inches are the toughest. If not, Id be able to increase more. Did some light abs, but got in elliptical and treadmill. 

Knew immediately I wasnt fully recovered for todays pull workout so decreased the intensity and resistance a bit and it worked out fine. Although oddly dumbbell shrugs felt stronger so I went up to the next heavier pair. 3 different ab exercises, plus elliptical and treadmill. 

_Still_ with only 2 meals/day but they are _Uber clean_ with veggies only and Ive added more protein in each. Sometimes a few nuts or avocado. 2 nights in a row with no alcohol, weight holding around 204. 

BUT, to my delight the gym mirror had a surprise for me today. My chest, upper back, Delts and arms are getting wider and filling in. The Delts are pulling my sleeves up at an angle due to the width, and that was a new development. I mentioned that this is getting to be fun & that mirror almost made me laugh out loud today.

----------


## wango

Stepped into the gym thinking that Id have to adjust my push routine due to fatigue. Then I got on the military press & absolutely crushed it and added another 5 on each side & ground out 2 sets with clean reps. Same with incline press, same with close drip bench & same with machine dips. You got to go with what the body gives you that day. 

Light abs added to the remainder of the push workout. Throw in elliptical and treadmill & week 12 is in the books. Finished a third night in a row of no alcohol; feeling good. Chill for a couple of days & hanging/drinking/eating with best friends tomorrow. No let up on the diet though, veggies & protein only.

----------


## wango

Tipped the scales at 203 today making it a 15 pound loss is 12 weeks. Considering I put on a bit of muscle as well during that period, maybe closer to 18 pounds of fat loss? Not bad with TRT only. 

Celebrated by getting in a 5 mile walk with my baby. Thankfully the walks are getting less grueling, even in the heat. 

Gonna protein up then head to our best friends for alcohol, food (clean though) and great conversation.

----------


## Cylon357

> Tipped the scales at 203 today making it a 15 pound loss is 12 weeks. Considering I put on a bit of muscle as well during that period, maybe closer to 18 pounds of fat loss? Not bad with TRT only. 
> 
> Celebrated by getting in a 5 mile walk with my baby. Thankfully the walks are getting less grueling, even in the heat. 
> 
> Gonna protein up then head to our best friends for alcohol, food (clean though) and great conversation.


Damn brother, you are killing it! Might be time for a refeed, so enjoy yourself this evening (within reason)!

----------


## wango

> Damn brother, you are killing it! Might be time for a refeed, so enjoy yourself this evening (within reason)!


Thanks Cy, definitely feeling it. We partied but ate like saints (the fish was insane).

Prepped eggs for breakfast, going to give 3 meals/day a shot. Starting small (2 whites & one whole egg). 

Rested today, but . . . . 

BRING THIS WEEK ON!!!!

----------


## wango

Last 4 days was simply fish & veggies or chicken with veggies. Same today. 

Going to up reps again this week and drop rest between sets to 30 seconds. 

Pull day yesterday with extra core/abs. Walked to & from gym. Cut food & wine considerably yesterday evening. 

Push day today. Added another round of elliptical and added more time to treadmill. Gym was fn slammed, trying to keep social distancing is getting tough. Thank you PF for making it free for teens this entire summer  :Frown: 

With todays elevated pace & added cardio, I kind of felt a runners high. Nicely euphoric & any fatigue seemed to disappear. Havent felt that since when I ran regularly in college (lol, with some of the original waffle souled Nike running shoes).

----------


## wango

Yesterday was an experimental day @ the gym. I tried smith machine squats & managed to do 2x10 without resistance & was still able to walk. Also did the stairclimber for a few minutes & liked it better than I thought I would. I hadn’t done one of those in about 5 years at least. Then I did about 5 different ab and core exercises mixed in with a few rounds of elliptical and finished off with 30 minutes on the treadmill. 

Leg stiffness was easily tolerable today but I could tell that I hit my abs hard. 

Pull day today. Continued with 12x4 for all movements with rest cut to 30 seconds. Mixed in 3 rounds of elliptical but added a level and am pushing the intensity/heart rate as I am getting comfortable with cardio. 

It’s mask time again (voluntarily _presently_) but surprised the KN95 mask is more tolerable than I recall (even with cardio). Just too many people at the gym & keeping distance is nearly impossible. I know that this strain is milder, but getting sick at this juncture is just too counterproductive. 10$ / month at PF has its advantages, but the place is popular and once again, TY to PF for making the summer free for teens  :Frown: 

Haven’t shocked my body with a fast since I started this journey, so the wife & I are going to do a juice fast for the rest of the day. Super low calorie cucumber, celery & kale juice - 50 calories each and will spread 3 of them out the rest of the day.

----------


## Cylon357

Wango will be signing up for powerlifting meets soon with that squatting!

----------


## wango

> Wango will be signing up for powerlifting meets soon with that squatting!



LMAO  :AaGreen22: 

Theres 90 year old great grandmothers out there that could out lift me, just trying to do stairs without a rail & not be worried  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## wango

> Havent shocked my body with a fast since I started this journey, so the wife & I are going to do a juice fast for the rest of the day. Super low calorie cucumber, celery & kale juice - 50 calories each and will spread 3 of them out the rest of the day.


*Never*, I mean *Never* announce your grandiose plans. A/C went out, thankfully someone is here already & fingers crossed. If the news is good or bad, scrap the fast and give me a wine.

----------


## wango

99% sure its the motherboard thats literally & visually fried. Waiting for the call if there is one available, if not its going to be an uncomfortable weekend. 

Damn, 5th day straight at the gym, dont recall the last time that happened  :AaGreen22: 

Push day. Wanted to stay at 12 reps, but have so much fun with the pressing motions being painless, I cant resist. So once again for the military press I dropped to 4-6 reps for 3 sets (probably 4 sets prior of gradually going heavier at 8 reps) and again added weight for another PB. Started with no plates on each side months ago, now halfway down the rack at 100# each side. I know its not _really_ 100#, but Im thinking Hammer might be better than some with their accuracy. Still cant add more on the incline due to the starting position, but jumped up another 5# on the machine bench. Same thing here, started with zero plates, now 1/2 way down the stack. 

Toasted my triceps, added a couple of ab exercises, 3 rounds of elliptical and treadmill (about 40 minutes total for cardio). 

Got chicken & spinach for lunch, fingers crossed for getting that replacement part.

----------


## wango

The A/C news ranges from being fucked (being the good news) and being fucked big time (as the bad news). Either way, its going to be hot in here for quite some time. Thankfully 100s are not forecasted _this week_. Fans and personal little A/C units (ice water misted through tiny fans) arriving today (thank you Amazon!). 

So to celebrate, the wife and I took a 6.5 miler. Wanted to see my water loss, so weighed myself and hit 202.5. Hey just seeing the numbers dropping is keeping me motivated. Cooling off in front of the fans we currently do own & then taking a cold shower (until this fn city runs out of water, lol)

Pricing new central A/C units. Problem is of course, availability. Hottest 3 months on the horizon; not exactly ecstatic at the thought of it  :Frown:

----------


## wango

Weight now stable at 203, but didnt lay off alcohol at all last week which likely added 4,000 calories.

Started off week 14 in KILLER fashion. Best pull day Ive had since 2019. Tried to mix things up a bit today & throw my body a couple of curveballs.

* Anti gravity machine pull-ups. 3x6 wide, 3x6 parallel grip.
*Hybrid Row used a wide parallel grip rowing bar on the low rowing machine, but stayed standing. Combination of a row, upright row and a shrugging motion with a big squeeze and pause up top. 3x8
* Face Pulls 4x12
*Shrugs 4x6-8

*Cable bicep curls 4x6-8
*Reverse curls 4 x6-8
*Machine preacher curls 4x6-8
*Machine curls 2x6 with drop set after each (slow and painful)

Abs and obliques

2 mile walk each way back & forth. 

Waiting in A/C purgatory. Hey, the warmer house/body temps increases the metabolism right - making lemonade from lemons baby!

----------


## wango

Push day yesterday with light abs, but extra long cardio of elliptical and treadmill. Back was starting to feel the effects of Monday’s workout.

Today it’s _really_ felling it. I think that “hybrid row” had some impact. Biceps still a bit toasted as well. 3.5 miler with my wife and 1/2 way into that I knew my legs were not happy. Ground it out though & glad I did. 

A connection in the business got us a quick A/C visit from a trusted company - he came out unexpectedly Monday & told us the good news. The motherboard was not damaged and there was some simple fluke that happened in the thermostat. If it was that motherboard & it was not available, it’s entirely likely we would to have replaced everything. Could have seen numbers up to $20K. Needless to say, we are overjoyed; _and a lot cooler_.

Oh yeah, had to replenish the liquid THC today and went to a new sister store of where we currently go. My GAWD, this place was huge, with tall ceilings, fancy layout & fancy display cases and I’m guessing just about _anything_ that has THC that’s available. It reminded me of the FAO Schwartz toy store in New York.

----------


## Cylon357

> Push day yesterday with light abs, but extra long cardio of elliptical and treadmill. Back was starting to feel the effects of Monday’s workout.
> 
> Today it’s _really_ felling it. I think that “hybrid row” had some impact. Biceps still a bit toasted as well. 3.5 miler with my wife and 1/2 way into that I knew my legs were not happy. Ground it out though & glad I did. 
> 
> A connection in the business got us a quick A/C visit from a trusted company - he came out unexpectedly Monday & told us the good news. The motherboard was not damaged and there was some simple fluke that happened in the thermostat. If it was that motherboard & it was not available, it’s entirely likely we would to have replaced everything. Could have seen numbers up to $20K. Needless to say, we are overjoyed; _and a lot cooler_.
> 
> Oh yeah, had to replenish the liquid THC today and went to a new sister store of where we currently go. My GAWD, this place was huge, with tall ceilings, fancy layout & fancy display cases and I’m guessing just about _anything_ that has THC that’s available. It reminded me of the FAO Schwartz toy store in New York.


Those back muscles are like "hey, we talked about this! Leave us out of this craziness!"

GREAT news on the AC. We had our entire system replaced at the beginning of the summer and it was not cheap. Worth every penny though.

----------


## wango

> Those back muscles are like "hey, we talked about this! Leave us out of this craziness!"
> 
> GREAT news on the AC. We had our entire system replaced at the beginning of the summer and it was not cheap. Worth every penny though.


Oh yeah, those muscles were _surprised_. 

We had bought a 21 seer unit, 11years ago. Pricey, yup, but it is so energy efficient, its estimated to save $1000 per year, which means it paid for itself. That $20K we just saved might very well be going towards solar panels & storage batteries. Things are getting ridiculously goofy out here with lack of water, blackouts, etc. Plus, not to jinx us, we are definitely due for a big quake and that one 25 years ago was a major pain in the ass. Batteries running dedicated circuits would be a nice luxury.

----------


## wango

Thought my pull day would have to be limited due to not being recovered yesterday. Turns out it was the opposite. Went heavier with everything - _solid workout!_. Throw in abs and we walked back and forth to the gym. Yesterday was severe calorie restriction: chicken breast & egg whites at lunch and only a low calorie cucumber/kale juice for dinner (no booze).

So not being recovered today effected my push day a bit as I had to drop my weights on military press & incline. However was able to add resistance again on everything else (hell, Ill take that and say thank you). 4 different ab & core exercises, 4x6 minutes on the elliptical and 25 minutes on the treadmill. Damn, that was a 2 hour effort, but I am feeling great. Going to definitely chill tonight & eat a few more calories, but still avoid bread, pasta & rice. Hopefully have some juice left in the tank for a solid walk tomorrow.

----------


## Cylon357

> Thought my pull day would have to be limited due to not being recovered yesterday. Turns out it was the opposite. Went heavier with everything - _solid workout!_. Throw in abs and we walked back and forth to the gym. Yesterday was severe calorie restriction: chicken breast & egg whites at lunch and only a low calorie cucumber/kale juice for dinner (no booze).
> 
> So not being recovered today effected my push day a bit as I had to drop my weights on military press & incline. However was able to add resistance again on everything else (hell, I’ll take that and say thank you). 4 different ab & core exercises, 4x6 minutes on the elliptical and 25 minutes on the treadmill. Damn, that was a 2 hour effort, but I am feeling great. Going to definitely chill tonight & eat a few more calories, but still avoid bread, pasta & rice. Hopefully have some juice left in the tank for a solid walk tomorrow.


Man, you are killing it lately!

What is your current protocol?

----------


## wango

> Man, you are killing it lately!
> 
> What is your current protocol?


Thank you very much! Well, it’s now been 14 straight weeks of this:

_Drugs_
.75 mg test 2x/wk. 
.25 arimidex 2x/wk.
Multi-vitamin
No stimulants except morning coffee

_Diet_
Fasting 1 time per week to jump start this in the beginning. Still May interject that, but thinking it’s not a wise choice now.
2 meals per day of approx 6-8 ounces of protein (chicken or fish, minimal red meat) & vegetables. 
Last 2 weeks added a third meal of breakfast: 4 egg whites & one whole egg.
No rice, potatoes. Pasta only one time & a few Thai steamed dumplings in those 14 weeks.
Minimal fat, unsaturated as much as possible. 
No cheese or milk
Trying to replace alcohol with low calorie THC liquid 1-3x/week. The reality is, is that I am a functional alcoholic and need my 2 bottles of wine per night (approx 1500 calories).

_Training_
Always fasted unless the longer walk is after lunch.
2 push days, 2 pull days (72 hours between same muscle groups). Keep saying I’m going to do legs regularly, but can’t get going on that.
Abs/core 3-4x/week
Cardio 4 days/wk at the gym x 30-45 minutes
Cardio 1-2x/wk of walks steadily building to 6.5 miles

It’s going to get interesting/tougher from here regarding progress (_I think)_. To this point I’ve added muscle, but it could have been more had I had the calories (protein). At this stage to really whittle away at lower abdominal & chest fat that I’ve had since my 20’s (just could be genetics saying that’s what I have to live with), I’ve got to take it to another level. I really think to get “ripped” and drop to single digits, it’s going to take 15 more pounds of fat loss. When I see MMA fighters of my height & frame (middleweights) step into the ring & looking _good_, they are 185. BUT, to still grow muscle and not catabolize it, might get extremely difficult. I just may have to see if adding more to my diet to increase my metabolism and allow calories for muscle is nearing it’s time. 

I can’t add much more weight bearing cardio as I’m on year 15 of my first hip replacement so I’m thinking adding rowing and cycling at the gym. No pool is available. If I can, I just might add a second afternoon cardio workout 2x/wk at first, to see the effect.

Long winded response (as always). 

Bring on week 15!

----------


## wango

Yesterday was a nice & strong pull day. Threw in abs and walked back & forth to gym. Really digging the anti gravity machine for pull ups. Trying to go with as little assist as possible so I can get 4x6 wide grip and 4x6 parallel grip. 

Push day this morning with elliptical & treadmill (40 minutes). Lunch, nap, read, then back for round 2. Rowing machine, stationary bike, elliptical and finished with treadmill (another 40 minutes). Mixed in 3 different ab/core movements at 3 sets each. 

The farmers market fish dude rocked on Sunday; got a tasty piece of Salmon (with veggies) tonight for dinner. 

The pic which Ill post in a bit was last nights dinner & todays lunch. Bless my babys culinary efforts & skill; love her to death, God blessed me with an angel.

----------


## wango

Damn, that salmon kicked ass. And, not going to complain about the asparagus & zucchini. 

Bring on tomorrow.

JFC, can this place get anymore judgmental?

----------


## Cylon357

> Damn, that salmon kicked ass. And, not going to complain about the asparagus & zucchini. 
> 
> Bring on tomorrow.
> *
> JFC, can this place get anymore judgmental?*


What's up?

----------


## wango

> What's up?


Meh, just a temporary rant. TY for asking. 

Currently fueling up with coffee & eggs. Mirror looking good, but the scale is stuck on 202. These next pounds are going to be a bitch and a half; hoping that I dont injure myself. The crystal ball says lots of cardio & abs in a couple of hours . . . . . .

----------


## wango

So much the crystal ball. Its too nice out. 

The wife was headed for a walk, the temperature was a perfect 80 degrees with an occasional breeze & oddly, my legs felt somewhat fresh. So I told her I want to do a PB and get past 6.5 miles. 

Generally I can tell when Im at the 3 mile mark and still felt good, then caught a second wind at the 6 mile mark . . . .

7.4 miles, 2 hours and 25 minutes and 16,717 steps. 

Hell yeah!

----------


## wango

Pull day. 

Loving the pull-ups. Also digging the low cable bicep curls. Also have a machine that simulates seated bicep curls, but you can curl your arms separately. Im fiending on one arm at a time with strict form and as much weight I can handle for 4 sets of 6. 

Threw in 4 ab/core movements at 3 sets for each. 

Legs are *fried* so giving cardio a break today. 

Just got back from the grocery store; treating myself to a couple of NY steaks for dinner & tomorrows lunch.

----------


## wango

Push day. Shoulders are a tad sore, so did without military press & some dumbbell stuff. However, my triceps said hey we have more energy now & I went full throttle on them. Even added weight to machine dips and close grip bench (on a machine). 

Legs are kind of recovered and were able to tolerate 2 rounds of 6 minutes on the elliptical & 25 minutes of treadmill. 

Stuck at 202, but my shoulders and arms are bigger/fuller. Plus didnt cut out any alcohol this week, in fact drank a bit more (white wine in the freezer in the Summer makes me _very_ happy). I will _try_ to make up for that lapse next week. 

Light lunch, then some yard work should burn off a few more calories. If my muscles grew as fast and steady as the jasmine on our fences, Id be monstrous.

----------


## Cylon357

> Push day. Shoulders are a tad sore, so did without military press & some dumbbell stuff. However, my triceps said “hey we have more energy now” & I went full throttle on them. Even added weight to machine dips and close grip bench (on a machine). 
> 
> Legs are kind of recovered and were able to tolerate 2 rounds of 6 minutes on the elliptical & 25 minutes of treadmill. 
> 
> Stuck at 202, but my shoulders and arms are bigger/fuller. Plus didn’t cut out any alcohol this week, in fact drank a bit more (white wine in the freezer in the Summer makes me _very_ happy). I will _try_ to make up for that lapse next week. 
> 
> Light lunch, then some yard work should burn off a few more calories. *If my muscles grew as fast and steady as the jasmine* on our fences, I’d be monstrous.


If we really want to grow, we need to take a look at kudzu and see what makes it grow so fast. Extract that, make it human usable, and boom! 

 :LOL:

----------


## wango

Ate well this weekend; more calories from protein & saturated fat (red meat), the body dug it. Even had my first piece of bread in 4 months. 

Ripped into week 16 with gusto. Heavy pull day yesterday: was able to cut back to less assist on the gravity assist pull ups and added a plate on all bicep machines. A couple of ab exercises and 3 x 6 minutes on elliptical. 

After 2 straight nights now of no alcohol, the mirror looked even better and the scale is back at 201. Today wash a push day. Did everything for Delts including military press and front raises (usually the toughest shoulder movement for me). 3 x 6 minutes on the elliptical and 25 minutes on the treadmill. Fish and veggies for lunch, with more fish and a salad for dinner, later. 

Hot week weather wise, dont see any walking outside happening . . . .

----------


## Cylon357

> Ate well this weekend; more calories from protein & saturated fat (red meat), the body dug it. Even had my first piece of bread in 4 months. 
> 
> Ripped into week 16 with gusto. Heavy pull day yesterday: was able to cut back to less assist on the gravity assist pull ups and added a plate on all bicep machines. A couple of ab exercises and 3 x 6 minutes on elliptical. 
> 
> After 2 straight nights now of no alcohol, the mirror looked even better and the scale is back at 201. Today wash a push day. Did everything for Delts including military press and front raises (usually the toughest shoulder movement for me). 3 x 6 minutes on the elliptical and 25 minutes on the treadmill. Fish and veggies for lunch, with more fish and a salad for dinner, later. 
> 
> Hot week weather wise, don’t see any walking outside happening . . . .


You know, you could take a laxative and probably get to that 199.9....

----------


## wango

> You know, you could take a laxative and probably get to that 199.9....


LOL! Or generally after a long walk outside Ill drop a bit over a pound of water  :AaGreen22: . (Yup, did that a couple of times for a quick smile).

Only 3 more weeks to till the teens are out of the gym!

----------


## wango

Wednesday was a doozy. Alternated in 5 different ab exercises (3 sets each) with elliptical, rowing machine & stationary cycle (30 minutes total for those combined). Then finished with 25 minutes on the treadmill. Got to rave about PF; their variety of quality machines is the best Ive ever seen. It makes abs & core a blast. And the fact that I can do pressing movements again, due to those machines, damn.

DMS from Mondays & Tuesdays workouts was still pretty bad, so took a rest day yesterday.

Today I really felt recovered and did my favorite exercises for both a push and a pull. Also added a few different ab exercises. Almost dont need assist for pull-ups (even wide grip) and really dont need it for the parallel grip. Military press and incline press felt *strong* and added reps to the max weight. Continue to love heavy unilateral bicep curls. 

Now at three meals per day. Stuck at 201-202, but Im leaning out more (damn, vascularity is just *not* in the cards), and also adding some muscle. Plus strength just keeps going up. Actually lifted my shirt in front of the mirror in the gym and saw abs instead of fat. Fn teenorama at the gym today; thankfully most schools start next week.

Hopefully Ill have gas in the tank tomorrow for a long morning walk with my baby. Maybe after a solid sweat, I can sneak in a 200 on the scale  :Icon Rolleyes:  That would be a perfect end to week 16 though.

----------


## wango

The Heavens did me a solid. Did a six miler with my wife that had me asking when we arrived back home if it was a mirage - I was soaked and dragging. However, to cap off an end to 16 fn weeks . . . . . . _199.3!_ Yup its water weight, but I havent been south of 200 in 5-6 years now. 

Rest day tomorrow, then bring on week 17!

----------


## Cylon357

> The Heavens did me a solid. Did a six miler with my wife that had me asking when we arrived back home if it was a mirage - I was soaked and dragging. However, to cap off an end to 16 f’n weeks . . . . . . _199.3!_ Yup it’s water weight, but I haven’t been south of 200 in 5-6 years now. 
> 
> Rest day tomorrow, then bring on week 17!


Hellllllll yeah brother!

----------


## wango

Going to embrace the legs, so squatted again today. Smith machine, 90 degree bend, no resistance; 3x10. Hip ABD & ADD machines. 

Heavy pull day with reps at 6-8 max. 

Also hitting lower abs & hip flexors more aggressively. Ultimate goal is to have the abs & obliques flow right into the upper thigh definition. I also have a freaky admiration for the sartorius muscle.

----------


## wango

Push day. Failed at adding another plate on each arm for shoulder press, but still did multiple sets of 6 reps with previous PB. However did add another plate to close grip bench (machine) for 4 reps. Just a few carbs from last night, but a sweet pump for my pecs, Delts and triceps; that particular t-shirt never stretched like that ever and Ive had it for 4-5 years now. 

No cardio today, want to give my legs recovery because want to hit them again tomorrow. 

Last episode of Better Call Saul on DVR. Have never seen 2 great and successful tv shows get blended together so seamlessly. Bummed at an end to that era.

Darn scale started the week back at 202, today its 201. Hell, Im adding muscle and it aint increasing; Ill take that.

----------


## wango

Lunch of halibut, spinach a little corn & tomatoes. Topped with a SPICY cilantro sauce.
Bless the Sunday Farmers Market.

----------


## wango

Hit legs again yesterday. Squats, hip ABD/ADD, then after 2 sets of knee extensions my quads said enough. Still was able to get in the treadmill afterward and also three abdominal movements. Also managed to not fall down the stairs from the gym, lol. BTW, I havent squatted 2x in one week since my 30s. 

Once again, my upper body just didnt feel ready to go today, so I did a 5 miler with my wife. Surprised that my legs felt pretty good. 

Was debating starting tren , but I honestly think I can get to 195 IF I can avoid wine and replace it with THC 4-5x/week. It sounds easy, but when youre addicted, youre addicted & its going on 25 years that its been my go-to every night to chill out/shut down. Pretty fn amazing, 25 pounds of fat loss, still added muscle, at 64, all while drinking 2 bottles of wine a night at approximately 1500 calories total. Damn Im a carbon copy of my mothers father; even look like the dude. What I did in wine, he did in vodka. He managed to survive till his early 80s; maybe Ill be as fortunate.

----------


## wango

Got in a catch all-day today with my favorite upper body movements & some abs. Still not 100% recovered so kept my resistance a bit lighter & kept reps at 8-12. 

Week 17 has been my least productive week of the bunch. I did get into squats, but only got 2 days of cardio in. Diet was good/clean except snacked on pretzels for the first time in 4 months while watching a movie. 

Weight holding at 202. Thought I take a pic. This is this morning after coffee. At least the stomach is flatter (didnt even try to suck in the gut on this pic) & the pec fat is diminishing. Pretty proud of the Delt considering theres no rotator cuff & that arm is missing the long head of the biceps. Ill take it at 64. 

My estimates for several weeks now is that I need to get at least to 195 to see some abs. Next few weeks are going to be a bitch.

----------


## Cylon357

> Got in a catch all-day today with my favorite upper body movements & some abs. Still not 100% recovered so kept my resistance a bit lighter & kept reps at 8-12. 
> 
> Week 17 has been my least productive week of the bunch. I did get into squats, but only got 2 days of cardio in. Diet was good/clean except snacked on pretzels for the first time in 4 months while watching a movie. 
> 
> Weight holding at 202. Thought I take a pic. This is this morning after coffee. At least the stomach is flatter (didn’t even try to suck in the gut on this pic) & the pec fat is diminishing. Pretty proud of the Delt considering there’s no rotator cuff & that arm is missing the long head of the biceps. I’ll take it at 64. 
> 
> My estimates for several weeks now is that I need to get at least to 195 to see some abs. Next few weeks are going to be a bitch.


Progress,man! That's great! 

I would be farther along but damn I like food and drink!

----------


## wango

> Progress,man! That's great! 
> 
> I would be farther along but damn I like food and drink!


Hey, we have to maintain some balance in life! Speaking of which, the wife & I are hooking up with friends for some killer Mexican chow tomorrow. Margaritaville baby, but Ill go easy on the chips, lol. 

Have a great weekend Cy!

----------


## wango

*Wango’s body cells*: Hey, we’ve been at this over 4 months now; we’ve dropped over 20 pounds of fat _and_ added muscle, don’t you think that you’re doing o.k. ?

*Wango*: Hey man. I’m pretty fucking far from ok. 

*Wango’s body cells* What now?

*Wango*: What now? Let me tell you what now. I’m about to do some serious shit to you homes, with a pair of pliers and a blowtorch. You hear me? I ain’t through with you by a damn sight.

----------


## wango

Getting medieval is very subjective. In my case I managed to survive 3 straight days without wine. Food is: 6 egg whites and 1 whole egg for breakfast, then lunch & dinner consists of 6-8 ounces of chicken or fish and raw or barely cooked veggies.

Monday: pull, abs, squats, elliptical & treadmill.
Tuesday: push, elliptical and treadmill
Today: squats, accessory leg stuff, abs, elliptical & treadmill. Legs were gassed at the end for sure. 

Squats are feeling much more comfortable all-around; bumped them up to 4x11. Scale is moving south again. Fingers crossed for the end of week 18s final reading. 

Also noticed my heart rate is dropping on cardio noticeably. I do morning cardio without atenolol & its really improved; could it be that all of this work & weight loss is finding its way to greater cardiovascular efficiency? Will take the dreaded BP this week a couple of times this week to check.

----------


## wango

Pull day on Thursday. Toss in abs, stationary cycle and my good friend the elliptical machine. 

Added another wine free day (TY liquid THC), 4 total this week! Yesterday was yard work for an evening with friends later. 

Last two days, weighed in at 200, so a 2 pound fat loss this week. 

Capped off week 18 with a 4.5 mile walk for a total of 5 days cardio, 2 squat days. My legs feel it for sure. 

The mirror is looking better, but, I still see at least 10 pounds that need to go  :Frown:  Take it one week at a time, slow & steady.

----------


## wango

I present to you the cheeseburger salad. One double cheeseburger, one single cheeseburger, both with a lettuce wrap, both with pickles, raw onions & tomatoes. Actually tasted pretty damn good!

----------


## Cylon357

> *Wango’s body cells*: Hey, we’ve been at this over 4 months now; we’ve dropped over 20 pounds of fat _and_ added muscle, don’t you think that you’re doing o.k. ?
> 
> *Wango*: Hey man. I’m pretty fucking far from ok. 
> 
> *Wango’s body cells* What now?
> 
> *Wango*: What now? Let me tell you what now. I’m about to do some serious shit to you homes, with a pair of pliers and a blowtorch. You hear me? I ain’t through with you by a damn sight.


Excellent use of Pulp Fiction! That scene still gives me the creepy crawlies, especially.... well, everything about that lol!

----------


## wango

> Excellent use of Pulp Fiction! That scene still gives me the creepy crawlies, especially.... well, everything about that lol!


Still remember clearly going to this movie with my wife at the theater in its first release. The only thing we knew about it was that the movie was supposed to be brilliant & with incredible writing. We sat behind a couple that brought their boy who had to be all of 10 years old. From the get go my wife and I were thinking wtf was that couple thinking. But, when we got to that scene we thought, holy shit, that is a *lot* of explaining theyre going to have to do. We hope the kid wasnt too traumatized. Damn, this (along with other QT movies) is ageless and amazing, but that scene? Thats some freaky shit right there. Fn Ving Rhames, love the guy!

----------


## wango

2 days into week 19, no wine & _clean_ eating. 

Taking a day off for remembrance today. Good thing, did a bunch of HIT stuff yesterday (pull, push, abs & squats) to squeeze more into that 1.5 hour workout. Drops and double drops, slow eccentrics and _hurting_ presently. 

Hold the presses! Added a dime to each side for squats and did 4x10. This is week 3 of squats, I do believe that this exercise is growing on me.

----------


## wango

Squats again today, bumped it up to a whopping 40 pounds! Lots of ab/core work & hip ABD/ADD. Elliptical, stationary bike and treadmill. Was *very* unsteady walking down the stairs post workout, was clutching that rail in a death grip.

Car thermometer read *131* degrees after the gym; weve got some real nasty heat for a while.

----------


## wango

Week 19 in the books and Im losing steam. Steady at 200-201, but thinking Im going to just coast a bit with a steady routine & give the scale obsession a rest. BMI is getting close to being healthy (will give my primary MD a smile) & unbelievably my BP is less than 120/80 *without*
Atenolol. Will cut my dosage in half & monitor, but man oh man; my increasing BP been an issue/concern now for a few years. Even with the full dosage of Atenolol, I was still consistently hitting high 130s-140s / 90s. Wow, this will definitely put a smile on my primarys face. 

Yesterday was a push day with some abs. Worked in rounds of the elliptical and stationary bike, then finished off with the treadmill.

Today was a pull day. Again added some abs, but just wasnt into any cardio. Hit a PB with curls on the preacher machine. Now on the second to last weight on the stack with clean reps of 3 sets of clean reps of 5-6. Chowing down on chicken skewers from the kabob place next to the gym. Usually Saturday is a hiking day, not happening in this heat however.

----------


## wango

Push day yesterday. Got in 4 x 10 squats and bumped weight up to 50 pounds; love that smith machine. A couple of ab movements & 2 rounds on the elliptical. 

Pull day today and hit my abs again. Added elliptical & treadmill. 

New batch of syringes and needles are absolute shit. Definitely more painful going in & the syringes are faulty. Yesterday I couldnt push the gear out of one syringe and wasted .5 mg of testosterone . I hate dumping $ on crap.

----------


## Cylon357

> Push day yesterday. Got in 4 x 10 squats and bumped weight up to 50 pounds; love that smith machine. A couple of ab movements & 2 rounds on the elliptical. 
> 
> Pull day today and hit my abs again. Added elliptical & treadmill. 
> 
> New batch of syringes and needles are absolute shit. Definitely more painful going in & the syringes are faulty. Yesterday I couldn’t push the gear out of one syringe and wasted .5 mg of testosterone. I hate dumping $ on crap.


Good on you for getting the squats in, sucks about the syringes! Man, good needles make a huge difference.

----------


## wango

Ive been lucky I guess. This is the first batch of 5/8 needles & 1 mg. syringes that I didnt like. Generally the needles go in without any sensation. Oh well, theres worse things.

----------


## wango

Ordered new needles & syringes. 

5 mile walk on Wednesday (*DUMB* idea). We left when it was a mild 84 degrees, but when we returned it was well into the 90s. _From my calves to my ass, I was fried & dragging_. 

Yesterday yard work was all I could manage & that was courtesy of Advil. 

Today was recovered enough to do squats again & all of my favorite upper body movements. Didnt feel like cardio or abs though; thinking I might wander over there tomorrow to do just that however. 

Triple digit temperature fun continues.

----------


## Cylon357

> Ordered new needles & syringes. 
> 
> 5 mile walk on Wednesday (*DUMB* idea). We left when it was a mild 84 degrees, but when we returned it was well into the 90’s. _From my calves to my ass, I was fried & dragging_. 
> 
> Yesterday yard work was all I could manage & that was courtesy of Advil. 
> 
> Today was recovered enough to do squats again & all of my favorite upper body movements. Didn’t feel like cardio or abs though; “thinking” I might wander over there tomorrow to do just that however. 
> 
> Triple digit temperature fun continues.


Dang man, 5 miles is no joke! No doubt you were feeling it the day after!

----------


## wango

64 y.o. skinny dude on TRT trying to flex. Damn I miss that biceps . . .

----------


## Cylon357

> 64 y.o. skinny dude on TRT trying to flex. Damn I miss that biceps . . .


Looks like some serious weight loss, way to go man!

----------


## wango

> Looks like some serious weight loss, way to go man!


Thanks, likely 25 pounds of fat. Time though for a gradual introduction of more calories & protein. Maybe a cutback on cardio volume. 

Hey, good luck with your killer time crunch buddy!

----------


## JaneDoe

> 64 y.o. skinny dude on TRT trying to flex. Damn I miss that biceps . . .


You are a badass Wango guy, God bless your life. I want to reach your age in shape like this! You are in excellent physical shape, being fully muscular is not always necessary

----------


## wango

> You are a badass Wango guy, God bless your life. I want to reach your age in shape like this! You are in excellent physical shape, being fully muscular is not always necessary


You are too kind brother, much appreciated! Added body weight at my age just doesnt make sense. And man, drop a ton of extra $ in my lap and Id have some of the plastic surgeons in our area tighten/lift my pecs and get rid of those life-long fat deposits. They perform miracles, but they aint cheap.

Week 21 was an easy/light one. One push, one pull, one day of squats. 2 days abs and 2 days of easy cardio. Anniversary dinners with friends and then just my wife. Yikes 40 years passes fast!

----------


## wango

Enjoying my Sundays glued to a chair and watching NFL RedZone from 10:00 a.m. on. Doesnt build much muscle or burn any fat but it sure is fun. 

Pull day yesterday with abs and light cardio. 

Push day today. 4 sets of squats and light cardio. Digging those squats on the Smith machine, starting to look forward to them.

----------


## wango

Liking my new needles/syringes. Damn sucks that you can get an awkward batch. 

Yesterday was alternating between core & cardio for 75 minutes. Hit abs & core from every direction and switched between stationary cycle, elliptical & treadmill. 

Pull day today with 4 sets of squats. Could only muster 8 reps when I increased my weight to 70 pounds. Slow, clean form down to parallel. Only 15 minutes on elliptical. 

Eating is super clean after a couple of restaurant dinners last week. Morning scale at 199. I fucking hate my chest. It refuses to let go of its extra fat. If I had $ to burn, it would be surgery in a heartbeat. 

Shoulders are a joke. Realized I couldnt toast our anniversary with friends with only one hand. Eating soup is looking awkward as well  :Frown:  Yet my resistance climbs on almost all chest & deltoid movements.

----------


## Cylon357

> Liking my new needles/syringes. Damn sucks that you can get an awkward batch. 
> 
> Yesterday was alternating between core & cardio for 75 minutes. Hit abs & core from every direction and switched between stationary cycle, elliptical & treadmill. 
> 
> Pull day today with 4 sets of squats. Could only muster 8 reps when I increased my weight to 70 pounds. Slow, clean form down to parallel. Only 15 minutes on elliptical. 
> 
> Eating is super clean after a couple of restaurant dinners last week. Morning scale at 199. I fucking hate my chest. It refuses to let go of its extra fat. If I had $ to burn, it would be surgery in a heartbeat. 
> 
> Shoulders are a joke. Realized I couldn’t toast our anniversary with friends with only one hand. Eating soup is looking awkward as well  Yet my resistance climbs on almost all chest & deltoid movements.


Take the progress you can get, man, and enjoy it!

----------


## wango

> Take the progress you can get, man, and enjoy it!


Definitely, for sure! _Nothing_ is taken for granted & all blessings are counted & given thanks for! And go figure. . . squats of all things, lol.

----------


## wango

Last week was solid: 2x push, 2 pull, 2 squats, 4 days abs and 4 days cardio. Continued clean diet. Weight is dancing between 198 and 200 depending on salt/water intake, but continuing to tighten up. T-shirts still stretching out more and more in the right places & strength climbing slightly on all lifts.

Today begins week 24. Pull day, some abs, elliptical & treadmill and squats (up to 35 pound plates on each side). 

Side note, Im getting tired of the ad with the bald sour puss in the lab coat popping up relentlessly. 

EIU alum, pulling for Jimmy G tonight against the Rams. He does make some cringe worthy throws though  :Hmmmm:

----------


## Cylon357

> Last week was solid: 2x push, 2 pull, 2 squats, 4 days abs and 4 days cardio. Continued clean diet. Weight is dancing between 198 and 200 depending on salt/water intake, but continuing to tighten up. T-shirts still stretching out more and more in the right places & strength climbing slightly on all lifts.
> 
> Today begins week 24. Pull day, some abs, elliptical & treadmill and squats (up to 35 pound plates on each side). 
> 
> Side note, I’m getting tired of the ad with the bald sour puss in the lab coat popping up relentlessly. 
> 
> EIU alum, pulling for Jimmy G tonight against the Rams. He does make some cringe worthy throws though


The Waginator returns! Carefully with the squats, man, these old knees might not enjoy the extra work! But good on you for getting it done and keeping your weight below 200!

----------


## wango

> The Waginator returns! Carefully with the squats, man, these old knees might not enjoy the extra work! But good on you for getting it done and keeping your weight below 200!


Adding weight very gradually to the squats. Focus is on form & keeping the core/alignment spot on. 

Truly blessed to be hitting it with gusto again.

----------


## wango

Sweet push day. The body said lets go for heavier weights & I obliged. Hit PB on Hammer Military Press (added 10 pounds, now at 110, got 3 reps). Also on Hammer Chest Press (added 10 pounds, now at 70, 5 reps). Secondary to having to crank my shoulders/arms back for squats, my shoulders are a bit more loose, so the starting positions/first 10 degrees feels easier on each exercise. Kept triceps at 6-8 reps, I believe I added another plate to the seated dip machine. The body continues doing ok working out fasted.

Some 1/2 kneeling wood choppers, stationary bike and treadmill. 

Watched The Northerner last night. Yikes, it was a mess. It was ok to just pass time & be able to FF occasionally, but if I paid at a movie theater I would have not been happy.

----------


## wango

The last 2 days have been low calorie days, yesterday in particular (likely only 500, but nothing after 2:00 pm). 

So the scale had dropped this morning, then we took a 5 mile hike and it left me _drained_ - scale said 195  :AaGreen22: .

We bought a large and deep tub when we built the place and although Ive never used it, nor the tub in our previous home; I felt compelled to fill it with cold water & just cool down. Damn that was nice, I might have started a new habit. I know some of yall have pools, this will have to suffice. 

I think I can get myself below 190. I know Im a grandpa, but theres still some fat that I can see gone. Abs still not close to being clean, thinking Im at least 13% bf. 

Im happy I did/am doing this without the help of var, HGH & clen (all now which would be a fast contributor), but I still have some tren , but would like to be closer to 10% before I pull that trigger.

----------


## wango

An all my favorite movements day. I felt pretty taxed so stuck around the 12-15 rep range with lighter weights. I did get 3 sets of squats in, but didnt think a 4th would be smart as the legs are still fried from yesterday. 

Snapped a pic. Size is clearly not the objective & considering the calorie (and protein) deficit Ive been on for 24 weeks now, its amazing I have anything muscle wise. Look ma, Im sprouting some veins, lol!

----------


## Cylon357

> An all my favorite movements day. I felt pretty taxed so stuck around the 12-15 rep range with lighter weights. I did get 3 sets of squats in, but didnt think a 4th would be smart as the legs are still fried from yesterday. 
> 
> Snapped a pic. Size is clearly not the objective & considering the calorie (and protein) deficit Ive been on for 24 weeks now, its amazing I have anything muscle wise. Look ma, Im sprouting some veins, lol!


Good job, man! In the immortal words of Metallica:
 :Music Note: 
Vass
Cue
Lair
It tee

On my arm!
 :Music Note: 

Oh wait, maybe that was "Sanitarium"  :Shrug:

----------


## wango

This week (wk. 25) is about seeing where Im really at. I had bread one day & Raman/Soba noodles last night. Actually snacked once on a few pretzels and have deliberately cut way back on cardio. Despite that and quite a bit of sodium in my wifes cooking this week, Im staying around 198. Hell, I actually increased alcohol a bit this week as well. 

At my worst, I was 225. Ive regained any lost muscle over these past 25 weeks, so Im confident Ive dropped 30 pounds of fat. 

This week, 2 pull workouts so far & one push. Squatted on Monday and a couple of days of abs. Happy to see my delts really stretching my t-shirts & my pecs filling in. 

Will start my assault on 195 next week.

----------


## Cylon357

> This week (wk. 25) is about seeing where I’m really at. I had bread one day & Raman/Soba noodles last night. Actually snacked once on a few pretzels and have deliberately cut way back on cardio. Despite that and quite a bit of sodium in my wife’s cooking this week, I’m staying around 198. Hell, I actually increased alcohol a bit this week as well. 
> 
> At my worst, I was 225. I’ve regained any lost muscle over these past 25 weeks, so I’m confident I’ve dropped 30 pounds of fat. 
> 
> This week, 2 pull workouts so far & one push. Squatted on Monday and a couple of days of abs. Happy to see my delts really stretching my t-shirts & my pecs filling in. 
> 
> Will start my assault on 195 next week.


Hell yeah, brother! Slay that dragon!

----------


## wango

Solid end of week 25. Squats (went a touch deeper today) and a push day. Digging high rep (15-20) chest movements. Really going for a strong & focused contraction, particularly at the end. 

Also got in treadmill & elliptical. 

Reading about Vietnam; holy smokes what an fn mess. Good thing we learned and didnt make the same mistake in Afghanistan lol  :Icon Rolleyes:  .

----------


## Cylon357

> Solid end of week 25. Squats (went a touch deeper today) and a push day. Digging high rep (15-20) chest movements. Really going for a strong & focused contraction, particularly at the end. 
> 
> Also got in treadmill & elliptical. 
> 
> Reading about Vietnam; holy smokes what an f’n mess. Good thing we learned and didn’t make the same mistake in Afghanistan lol  .


Ken Burns did a PBS documentary on Vietnam for PBS. Definitely worth a watch.

----------


## wango

Started the week off with a bang. Weighed in at 196.5 which is a great positive reinforcement right there fo-sho. 

Squats & a pull day. A few sets of abs, but only a couple of rounds on the elliptical. Finished everything with machine preacher curls and they felt stronger than usual, so I tested myself. Got in about 6 WS of progressively heavier weights, with reps dropping to 4 clean/pure curls. Then I blasted past my previous best of 150 to 155 and got 3 clean reps. Last set I did manage 1 1/2 clean reps with the entire stack, which here is only 160. 

Thinking maybe I need to integrate some yoga/stretching/abs into the 6 hours I simply sit watching NFL RedZone. 6 weeks x 6 hours is already 36 hours on my ass just watching the NFL on Sunday thus-far  :Icon Rolleyes: 

Bring on week 26!

----------


## wango

> Ken Burns did a PBS documentary on Vietnam for PBS. Definitely worth a watch.


Will look for it for sure. I know it got great reviews.

----------


## wango

Push day & made some changes. A combo shoulder press/incline press (bench at 80 degrees) on the smith machine. Then on the machine where it gives you assist for dips/pull-ups, pushing down on the platform that you kneel on, makes for a perfect decline chest press. 

Calorie restriction day today with no alcohol. Then going to try a fasted 5 miler tomorrow morning.

Afternoon naps are getting to be part of the daily routine & makes for some nice recovery.

----------


## wango

Wednesday was a 5 miler (digging the long walks less & less as they really kill me after the first 45-50 minutes).

Yesterday we walked 2 miles back and forth to the gym. Got in a pull day with some abs. 

Today was a push day with stationary cycle, elliptical & treadmill mixed in. 

The mirror shows traces of progress, but the scale is dropping only about .5 pounds per week. I cant complain as my muscles are still growing. I thought 195 was going to be my destination; Im almost there, but I thought wrong. Im seeing another 10 at least, to get me to single digit BF. Lets see?

----------


## wango

Nice cool weather, in the 60’s with some cloud cover, so - 6 mile/2hour walk with my wife. The cooler temps really made this walk tolerable today.

Done reading about Vietnam (yikes), just started a book on new findings on the Charles Manson murder cases. This dude has been interviewing & researching for 30 years and has come up with some interesting shit.

*Edit: too much time watching the NFL. Just went through my thread here, looked at a calendar and realized that 25 weeks have passed since I started tracking things the beginning of May. Today starts wk. 26. Joe Burrows is on fire at the half.

----------


## wango

Good start: 2 mile walk back and forth to gym yesterday & throw in squats & a pull day. 

Today was a push day with abs, couple of rounds on the elliptical, 10 on the stationary bike and finished off on treadmill. 

Highlight of the day: alternate stairs both legs, 2 consecutive steps. Significance? Hadnt done that in about 15-20 years, which is when my hips started to fail me. Guess the squats are paying dividends, even at my low resistance. 

Continuing the one week at a time mindset. Thinking I might take this to a full year, meaning Ive got a ways to go. Damn, staying away from wine is *tough*.

----------


## wango

Yesterday started with 4 sets of squats after a warmup. Dropped the resistance but increased reps to 15. Mixed in 4 different ab movements with a couple of rounds on the stationary cycle & a couple on the elliptical. Legs felt it last night, but were ok for today. 

Walked back & forth to the gym (pull day). Wife wanted to walk further to Trader Joes afterwards so that added another mile (but got a nice steak out my efforts for tonight!). 

Despite another 3 days without wine, the scale is being a bit stubborn, but I got to let that go and stay positive. Week 25 aint over yet!

Just bought 3 more books on Amazon, the book shelves are filling up.

----------


## wango

Finished the 25th week with a push day. This week I switched to higher reps (12-15, as high as 20) and kind of dug it. Blasting past a 15th rep with a weight I recalled being my PB in the not too distant past is cool. Once again, the calorie deprivation hasnt sucked the life out of my muscles. 

Celebrated with a extra order of Thai steamed dumplings & tempura shrimp. Im officially a fiend for sriracha & garlic chili sauce. My old taste buds have evolved. 

Was going to add a 6th day today, but said f-it. Extra large pot of coffee & moved on to another couple of books. Plus, leftover Thai for lunch, later - hell, fn yeah. White wine chilling in the fridge; another hell, fn yeah.

My boy is with me eternally . . .

----------


## Cylon357

> Finished the 25th week with a push day. This week I switched to higher reps (12-15, as high as 20) and kind of dug it. Blasting past a 15th rep with a weight I recalled being my PB in the not too distant past is cool. Once again, the calorie deprivation hasn’t sucked the life out of my muscles. 
> 
> Celebrated with a extra order of Thai steamed dumplings & tempura shrimp. I’m officially a fiend for sriracha & garlic chili sauce. My old taste buds have evolved. 
> 
> Was going to add a 6th day today, but said f-it. Extra large pot of coffee & moved on to another couple of books. Plus, leftover Thai for lunch, later - hell, f’n yeah. White wine chilling in the fridge; another hell, f’n yeah.
> 
> My boy is with me eternally . . .


Dang, man, sounds like you are slaying all sorts of fitness dragons! Good job!!

 :Rockon:

----------


## wango

> Dang, man, sounds like you are slaying all sorts of fitness dragons! Good job!!


TY buddy!

----------


## wango

Week 26 (officially _1/2 of a year at this thing_) without a break. 

Pull day with squats & elliptical on Monday. Light abs. 

Push day Tuesday with elliptical & light abs. 

Wednesday was off for house crap, but also got a last moment additional Covid booster. 

Slept like crap and took Thursday off due to body aches & a light headache. 

Today was a favorite movement day. Whole body with abs, but no cardio.

Wife made a killer chicken tortilla soup and made a bunch of tortilla chips (with tons of salt!). I didnt say no. Also, no days off from wine this week but weight/mirror is holding.

----------


## wango

One pic was at 202 (about 6 weeks ago), the other from today is at 197. Its *SLOW* progress on the scale, but the mirror is progressing a bit quicker. Not the greatest pics, but Im satisfied. Thinking I may start doing some vacuum work ala Frank Zane. 

I did not take pics at 215 and definitely didnt at 225, though regretting that now; just for comparison sake.

I am happy I did and continue to do this slowly & gradually:

*I want to enjoy the process & not grumble about it and count the days till its over. 
*I didnt want a roller coaster effect going from a severe diet to a regular diet. 
*I want to maintain this indefinitely. 
*I didnt want to contribute to any more skin sag in my waste/chest, particularly at this age.

----------


## wango

Took Monday & Tuesday off to very unusual happenings here. We had these drops of water falling down from the sky steadily, I mean seriously wtf is that all about. 

Yesterday was a pull day, light abs, no cardio. 
Today was squats and a push day. Light abs and treadmill. Mirror looked oddly better than usual this morning, hit the scale and got a 194.5. 

I thought the arimidex helped me shed fat when I first started TRT, so started using .5 mg the 2 days following test injections, last week. Lets see, but will likely drop to .25 in a couple of weeks if this experiment shows promise. 

_So_ tempted to order HGH and some anavar , want to keep going this route a couple more months though.

----------


## Cylon357

> Took Monday & Tuesday off to very unusual happenings here. We had these drops of water falling down from the sky steadily, I mean seriously wtf is that all about. 
> 
> Yesterday was a pull day, light abs, no cardio. 
> Today was squats and a push day. Light abs and treadmill. Mirror looked oddly better than usual this morning, hit the scale and got a 194.5. 
> 
> I thought the arimidex helped me shed fat when I first started TRT, so started using .5 mg the 2 days following test injections, last week. Let’s see, but will likely drop to .25 in a couple of weeks if this experiment shows promise. 
> 
> *So tempted to order HGH and some anavar*, want to keep going this route a couple more months though.


You could, and probably make some mad progress, but you doing so well right now, I would wait until you stall. Keep killing it, brother!

----------


## wango

> You could, and probably make some mad progress, but you doing so well right now, I would wait until you stall. Keep killing it, brother!


Oh for sure. The HGH agreed with me & did keep me leaner. Also had nice results with var. I just like where this is going right now. Im curious to see how the AI contributes at this stage as its a brand new variable.

----------


## wango

Took off a few days to chill with the wife and closest friends in Sedona. Walked a lot, ate minimal, very well, but clean *until* an unplanned stop at a highly rated BBQ dive, in an area pretty close to the Phoenix airport. Best BBQ _Id eaten in my life_!

Smoked brisket, cheddar cheese grits, beans and some wicked good pickles.

Poor timing on my prescription drug order/delivery - cant believe my package of prescription drugs (including 3 months of test) and an Amazon delivery sat untouched for 2 days on our abandoned door step.

Its good to be home. Back at it tomorrow.

----------


## Cylon357

> Took off a few days to chill with the wife and closest friends in Sedona. Walked a lot, ate minimal, very well, but clean *until* an unplanned stop at a highly rated BBQ dive, in an area pretty close to the Phoenix airport. Best BBQ _I’d eaten in my life_!
> 
> Smoked brisket, cheddar cheese grits, beans and some wicked good pickles.
> 
> Poor timing on my prescription drug order/delivery - can’t believe my package of prescription drugs (including 3 months of test) and an Amazon delivery sat untouched for 2 days on our abandoned door step.
> 
> It’s good to be home. Back at it tomorrow.


That is a tasty looking plate!

----------


## wango

MFR, got Covid. Had the most miserable night of my life last night. Literally had chills/shivering so strong I kept pissing everywhere but in the toilet. A bit better today thankfully. 

That & the damned open jeep tour my wife got us on. Great views! But the trail was so nasty you had to hang on for your life non-stop. And bless my baby, she opted for the longer 2 1/2 hour tour. My shoulder is not happy. 

Crappy disposition, hopefully I can turn it around on Monday.

----------


## Cylon357

> MF’R, got Covid. Had the most miserable night of my life last night. Literally had chills/shivering so strong I kept pissing everywhere but in the toilet. A bit better today thankfully. 
> 
> That & the damned open jeep tour my wife got us on. Great views! But the trail was so nasty you had to hang on for your life non-stop. And bless my baby, she opted for the longer 2 1/2 hour tour. My shoulder is not happy. 
> 
> Crappy disposition, hopefully I can turn it around on Monday.


Covid-19 is gonna get us all, eventually. I had it at the beginning of the year, wasn't awful but sucked donkey parts all the same.

Glad you are doing better today!

----------


## wango

> Covid-19 is gonna get us all, eventually. I had it at the beginning of the year, wasn't awful but sucked donkey parts all the same.
> 
> Glad you are doing better today!


Thank you buddy.

Lol, I used my wifes hand towel by mistake & shes pissed.

----------


## wango

Currently wrapped in a quilt, sitting on my favorite chair & trying to stay warm & nap. This crap is sucking the will to live out me presently. WTF, not even motivated to watch NFL Redzone, yikes.

----------


## Cylon357

> Currently wrapped in a quilt, sitting on my favorite chair & trying to stay warm & nap. This crap is sucking the will to live out me presently. WTF, not even motivated to watch NFL Redzone, yikes.


Man, you got this, brother! You will kick its ass, I'm sure. Just gotta ride it out sometimes.

----------


## wango

:


> Man, you got this, brother! You will kick its ass, I'm sure. Just gotta ride it out sometimes.


Thank you brother. Tomorrow is an easy pull day no matter. Ill mask up & stay away from others, easy to do at that place in the morning. Incidentally there were six of us on this little getaway & all 6 are positive, lol. Gotta tell you though we ate *GOOD* so anything short of death, I think will keep making the trip worth it. Hey, plus the scale is dropping.  :Wink/Grin:  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## wango

Threw on a mask, kept 6-10 away from folks & got in a nice little back, biceps and abs workout. Even got in 20 on the treadmill. Happy Monday!

----------


## wango

Mild cold like symptoms only, but my wife & friend are hurting like I had previously. Plus the aggravation to my shoulder/bicep from that jeep tour has resolved. 

Push day & Abs this morning, kept it lighter & 12-15 reps. Just took a short 2 mile walk with my honey; the fall weather is perfect! 

A happy thanksgiving to those (well Cy) who visit the thread of Mr. Popularity.

Not entirely sure, but _might_ watch some football tomorrow  :Hmmmm: .

----------


## Cylon357

> Mild cold like symptoms only, but my wife & friend are hurting like I had previously. Plus the aggravation to my shoulder/bicep from that jeep tour has resolved. 
> 
> Push day & Abs this morning, kept it lighter & 12-15 reps. Just took a short 2 mile walk with my honey; the fall weather is perfect! 
> 
> A happy thanksgiving to those (well Cy) who visit the thread of Mr. Popularity.
> 
> Not entirely sure, but _might_ watch some football tomorrow .


You know you will be glued to the TV all day! We are actually going to some friends house in the neighborhood (literally a mile drive), so I may miss SOME but we will see. Actually, we probably need a golf cart so we can jet over there easy!

Glad to hear you are doing better! And Happy Thanksgiving to you as well!

----------


## wango

Relaxing weekend & a nice day of NFL yesterday. Feeling about 90%. Been eating mega clean & a little sparse the past 1 1/2 weeks and the scale dropped a touch & the mirror improved a bit more.

Pull day. Added a few sets of squats & a couple of ab movements. Elliptical and treadmill for about 20, but legs are feeling better.

Bought some inexpensive skin cream that is supposed to tighten skin in the mid-section (hey it was cheap). If I do bend forward its a bit loose, but considering my age and the weight dropped, theres no sagging (yet). Adding it to my pecs as well.

Here we go, setting my sights on 190.

----------


## Cylon357

> Relaxing weekend & a nice day of NFL yesterday. Feeling about 90%. Been eating mega clean & a little sparse the past 1 1/2 weeks and the scale dropped a touch & the mirror improved a bit more.
> 
> Pull day. Added a few sets of squats & a couple of ab movements. Elliptical and treadmill for about 20, but legs are feeling better.
> 
> Bought some inexpensive skin cream that is supposed to tighten skin in the mid-section (hey it was cheap). If I do bend forward it’s a bit loose, but considering my age and the weight dropped, there’s no sagging (yet). Adding it to my pecs as well.
> 
> Here we go, setting my sights on 190.


Glad you are doing better, brother!

If I keep gaining, I may meet you at 190  :Icon Rolleyes:

----------


## wango

> Glad you are doing better, brother!
> 
> If I keep gaining, I may meet you at 190


TY Cy. As long as we keep doing anything, were kicking butt!

----------


## wango

The legs woke me up this morning. Guess even that little time off put a hurting on em. Wussed out and popped some advil. 

Push day with a few different ab movements, really trying to hit the obliques & lower abs hoping that with continued weight loss I just _might_ get that arrow pointing to my groin (one can only dream). 

Increased resistance today, next week I should be 100% back. 

Psyched in that I found a possible shoulder surgery that done prior to the total shoulders in the future, will prolong my gym days & improve my function. BTW, overhead storage on the airplane was pretty much out of the question, kind of an ego deflator.

----------


## Cylon357

> The legs woke me up this morning. Guess even that little time off put a hurting on em. Wussed out and popped some advil. 
> 
> Push day with a few different ab movements, really trying to hit the obliques & lower abs hoping that with continued weight loss I just _might_ get that arrow pointing to my groin (one can only dream). 
> 
> Increased resistance today, next week I should be 100% back. 
> 
> Psyched in that I found a possible shoulder surgery that done prior to the total shoulders in the future, will prolong my gym days & improve my function. BTW, overhead storage on the airplane was pretty much out of the question, kind of an ego deflator.


Man, if you need advil, take it! I used to play that macho shit, like "aarr, it'll be fine grrr!" But that noise is for the young and hard headed. 

https://tenor.com/view/monty-python-...ny-gif-9050905

----------


## wango

Pull day, squats, abs & elliptical. Strength & energy are returning. 

Feeling guilty, we stopped at a killer deli by us yesterday, next to the grocery store. I ate a nice roast beef sandwich on rye. But also had a bit of potato salad & a small bag of chips. What a slacker, going to repent food wise today.

----------


## Cylon357

> Pull day, squats, abs & elliptical. Strength & energy are returning. 
> 
> Feeling guilty, we stopped at a killer deli by us yesterday, next to the grocery store. I ate a nice roast beef sandwich on rye. But also had a bit of potato salad & a small bag of chips. What a slacker, going to repent food wise today.


YOLO, Jack!

----------


## wango

Absolutely right Cy!

But still dropped calories yesterday to make up for that lunch (but dont regret the lunch). 

Push day, 1/2 kneeling wood choppers for obliques and finish with the treadmill. 

Solid week. Strength feels almost at pre-vacation, pre- Covid levels; scale & mirror looking fine. 

Kind of digging our somewhat crappy weather as we love our fireplace.

Got some interesting games this Sunday, should be fun.

----------


## wango

This Covid bout aint going away; both the wife & I are still having issues & damn if I didnt have any gas left in the tank for the gym till today. Really up & down day to day.

Pull day with abs. 

Tried some more aggressive HIIT on the elliptical today. 2 minute moderate, 1 minute pushing it. Was only able to get in 2, 8 minute bouts. Really dug it, will try again on Friday because I want to try to squat tomorrow. 

I have to cut a full day from taking my atenolol to see if I can get my heart rate higher. I could only get it to 125 today.

----------


## Cylon357

> This Covid bout ain’t going away; both the wife & I are still having issues & damn if I didn’t have any gas left in the tank for the gym till today. Really up & down day to day.
> 
> Pull day with abs. 
> 
> Tried some more aggressive HIIT on the elliptical today. 2 minute moderate, 1 minute pushing it. Was only able to get in 2, 8 minute bouts. Really dug it, will try again on Friday because I want to try to squat tomorrow. 
> 
> I have to cut a full day from taking my atenolol to see if I can get my heart rate higher. I could only get it to 125 today.


Time to take a recovery day and load up on tater tots and hamburgers! Beat the scale to beat the 'Vid!

----------


## wango

Push day with light abs, plus squats. 

HIIT on the elliptical again. 2-1, 2-1, 2-1, 3. Digging it, kept my HR between 118-125 most of the time. Man that is a time efficient workout to burn calories - Im growing to hate cardio less & less.

----------


## Cylon357

I caught your damn cold BTW. It ain't the vid tho...

----------


## wango

> I caught your damn cold BTW. It ain't the vid tho...


Sorry to hear, but happy it ain’t Covid.

Feel better!

----------


## wango

Pull day, squats & abs. 

HIIT elliptical 2-1, 2-1, 4

Nice day of football yesterday. Go Purdy! And - wouldnt it be something if it wasnt all Mayfields fault & he just now landed on a good squad.

----------


## Cylon357

> Pull day, squats & abs. 
> 
> HIIT elliptical 2-1, 2-1, 4
> 
> Nice day of football yesterday. Go Purdy! And - wouldn’t it be something if it wasn’t all Mayfield’s fault & he just now landed on a good squad.


Mayfield did look awesome, and so did the former Mr Irrelevant, Purdy?

And, last night, the Bolts looked like the team I have been hoping for all season. Too late to catch KC, in all likelihood, but they control their fate!

----------


## wango

> Mayfield did look awesome, and so did the former Mr Irrelevant, Purdy?
> 
> And, last night, the Bolts looked like the team I have been hoping for all season. Too late to catch KC, in all likelihood, but they control their fate!


The Chargers have been a head scratcher all season & last night was a very nice game!

----------


## wango

Push day, 3 ab movements & a longer HIIT bout. 
2-1, 2-1, 2-1, 2-1, 3. 

Strength & in particular, energy levels nearing per-trip & pre-Covid. Easily the best feeling workout in 4-5 weeks.

----------


## Cylon357

> Push day, 3 ab movements & a longer HIIT bout. 
> 2-1, 2-1, 2-1, 2-1, 3. 
> 
> Strength & in particular, energy levels nearing per-trip & pre-Covid. Easily the best feeling workout in 4-5 weeks.


I'm almost over the bronchitis, too, brother! Getting old is bleah, but getting well is good!

----------


## wango

> I'm almost over the bronchitis, too, brother! Getting old is bleah, but getting well is good!


Very happy for your recovery Cy! Health is nothing to be taken for granted & as you mentioned, at our ages; you have to treasure it more & more.

----------


## wango

All my favorite upper body movements and squats. 

Also working on single leg strength/balance. My left leg is pathetically weak & unsteady. 

Kind of just coasting for the reminder of the month, but watching the diet/mirror/scale so I dont loose ground.

----------


## Cylon357

"Knock knock"
"Who's there?"

"Cylon"
"Cylon who?"

"WOOOOOOO Cylon Three Fifty Seven, BROTHER!!! Checking in, OHHHHH YEAHHH, checking in to see how Brother Wango is doin'!?"

----------


## wango

> "Knock knock"
> "Who's there?"
> 
> "Cylon"
> "Cylon who?"
> 
> "WOOOOOOO Cylon Three Fifty Seven, BROTHER!!! Checking in, OHHHHH YEAHHH, checking in to see how Brother Wango is doin'!?"


Doing just great thank you! Looking forward to a killer 2023. Just currently enjoying a nice fireplace & one heck of a series of NFL action. Nothing would make me happier than to see Baker & the Rams beat Green Bay and the a-hole Rogers tonight, but that is a huge stretch. 

Hope youre well!

----------


## Cylon357

> Doing just great thank you! Looking forward to a killer 2023. Just currently enjoying a nice fireplace & one heck of a series of NFL action. Nothing would make me happier than to see Baker & the Rams beat Green Bay and the a-hole Rogers tonight, but that is a huge stretch. 
> 
> Hope you’re well!


I'm good and getting better! I don't know if it is too much of a stretch for the Rams to beat the Packers. Cold as a murph there, though. I think the last I heard was 15 degrees. Damn near fatal to this Florida Man!

----------


## wango

We had a dinner party this weekend and one of our best friends fell in love with our bidet toilet, so we were out shopping today with her for one. But, I got hungry and had a double cheeseburger with fries for lunch. Hey, I did have a _diet_ coke and I said no to the mayo.

Felt guilt so currently doing arm curls with my wine glass in front of the fireplace. With those reps, I should get a nice pump, but I have to remember to switch between left & right hands. 

Thinking Ill be back at the gym tomorrow.

----------


## wango

After that massive bicep workout last night I had to go with a push day. Throw in squats, some single leg stuff and abs. A few rounds on the elliptical as well. Actually a very nice little workout & a good tricep/delts/pec pump.

----------


## wango

A solid upper body workout, some abs and some single leg stuff for that lagging left leg. Nice pump, even got a positive comment from someone I see there practically every time. 

Looking forward to a weekend of NFL and even a little NBA. 

Peace on Earth, Good will to all!

----------


## wango

Going . . . going . . . . gone

----------


## wango

There aint no round muscle there.

----------


## wango

There is now, lol.

----------


## wango

Can’t condition what God didn’t give you. All the work in the world can’t fix genetics. Did only Lee train his lower back for the Mr. O? Was Chris lazy?

----------


## wango

Some very nice lower lats. Sorry Frank, according to some (I am *not*referring to our forum members) your lower back conditioning is questionable.

----------


## wango

Man do I miss going for some balance and proportion to _all_ of the different muscle groups. I wish that/those internet gurus (once again, *not* referring to our forum members) focus upon this _instead_ .

And btw, Dorian had some freakish lower lats! Full & thick, clear down to the iliac crest!

----------


## wango

Ugh, rant on bro science over. I’ve trained (myself and not others) & studied physiques for a half of a century.
I’ve dedicated 45 years, 2 degrees & 2 careers based on this stuff. Hell, actually 3, as I did the personal training crap some 40 years ago as well. Regrettably once I hit one one thing on FB, I’m inundated with non stop b.s. of dudes that are out there peddling crap and/or seeking $; every so often I purge (violently). Glad I got that out of me, which is why I did it in my thread.

----------


## wango

OK, break is over. Fn Covid took its sweet time, but I started to regain some momentum the past few weeks, regrettably though, the holidays got in the way. 2023 starts today & since Im on the same phase of my training, Im calling this week 27. Still thinking that I got 5-10 pounds of fat I can lose, but damn, my bf hasnt been this low in decades. However low for me just might be average for most of our members.

Pull day today. Also got in 4 sets of squats & back up to 25 pound plates on the Smith machine. Form is clean, comfortable and painless down to just below parallel. 

Re-adding single leg leg press for my weak leg & emphasis is on slow eccentric control. 

Elliptical was HIIT style today. Moderate & intense. 2-1, 2-1, then 10 at moderate only. With atenolol in my body, Im still @ a consistent 115-120 heart rate, so pretty pleased. 

Gym was slammed today as I guess today is technically a holiday for many. 

Now that the 6 month stretch burned away 30-35 pounds of fat & my body _appears_ to be tolerating the work load, my 2023 goal is to look _damn_ impressive when Im ready for Medicare at 65, this year. 

TRT only: 75mg. 2x/wk.

Heck, actually that little rant & purge relit that fuse I had burning strong for 6 months before I got sick.  :Bbflame:

----------


## wango

Rock solid push workout this morning with a little abs. I gave the legs a day off, so no cardio. 

Pyramided up to weights I hadnt used since August ( when I was going heavier) so strength has bounced back quicker than expected.

Getting some more much needed rain here, that due to our brilliant system flows directly into the ocean. Getting tired and frankly scared about this water shortage. Seriously, whats going to happen when Hoover Damn isnt cranking out electricity? 

The world is going to hell in a hen basket, then again, what else is new? Oh, heres one, is Tuas career possibly in jeopardy?

----------


## wango

Was going to emphasize cardio at the gym, but my wife & the beautiful weather convinced me to walk. 4.75 miles at the park. I broke a mild sweat, but man doing it when its sunny and in the 60s vs. sunny and in the 90s is a heck of a *lot* nicer !

----------


## wango

As expected, the legs were a bit toasted today, so only a push day and abs (3 different ab movements, 2 sets each). I continue to be thrilled with the sheer variety of machines they have @ our PF. Repairs happen instantly and the place is clean & open as can be. Its on the second floor with an entire border of windows looking over Ventura blvd. Perfect gym to end my years & training career at!

Yesterday was beautiful and sunny, today is gloomy and drizzling. Fires all lit and drinking whats left of the coffee. Amazon needs to give me a reward, the volume of books Ive ordered in the past month has been ridiculous. My wife loves e-books on her iPad, Im an old school hardcover guy.

Blessed & thankful.

----------


## Cylon357

> As expected, the legs were a bit toasted today, so only a push day and abs (3 different ab movements, 2 sets each). I continue to be thrilled with the sheer variety of machines they have @ our PF. Repairs happen instantly and the place is clean & open as can be. It’s on the second floor with an entire border of windows looking over Ventura blvd. Perfect gym to end my years & training career at!
> 
> Yesterday was beautiful and sunny, today is gloomy and drizzling. Fires all lit and drinking what’s left of the coffee. Amazon needs to give me a reward, the volume of books I’ve ordered in the past month has been ridiculous. My wife loves e-books on her iPad, *I’m an old school hardcover guy.
> *
> Blessed & thankful.


Me too, man, though I enjoy a good dog eared paperback as well!

----------


## wango

Correction, yesterday was a pull day. 

However.

As the day progressed my right thigh started acting up from the walk and my shoulder was hurting from my last push day. My fault in each case as both instances were a tad over enthusiastic. Advil, rest and reading. NFL on Sunday, _should be_  right as rain on Monday.

----------


## Cylon357

> Correction, yesterday was a pull day. 
> 
> However.
> 
> As the day progressed my right thigh started acting up from the walk and my shoulder was hurting from my last push day. My fault in each case as both instances were a tad over enthusiastic. Advil, rest and reading. *NFL on Sunday*, _should be_  right as rain on Monday.


And you should be able to see the "Battle of LA" when the Chargers play host (somehow) to the Rams. I'm jealous of that bit of scheduling, though it might keep you from seeing a more interesting game!

----------


## wango

> And you should be able to see the "Battle of LA" when the Chargers play host (somehow) to the Rams. I'm jealous of that bit of scheduling, though it might keep you from seeing a more interesting game!


Im a sucker for NFL Redzone, really dig it. Its just non-stop without commercials & you get the impression that _anything_ that happens worth knowing about is shown. Kinda cool. Gotta head to SoFi one day, I just hate traffic & the hassle of crowds (well lets just say being around people, period). Maybe its do best I just watch it on tv.

----------


## wango

Week 28.

Cold and wet weather do not gel with old and arthritic shoulders.

Push day, but eliminated a couple of the more stressful shoulder movements. Dropped resistance and kept reps around 10-12 in order to keep pain very minimal. Added some abs. 

HIIT elliptical: 2-1, 2-1, 2-1, 3. Then later: 
2-1, 2-1, 5. 

Grooving on my wifes bean, bacon and smoked turkey soup. Hoping for a productive & favorable 2023.

What the heck happened to the Vikings yesterday? Purdy keeps rolling. Stoked for tonights matchup!

Blessed and thankful.

----------


## Cylon357

> Week 28.
> 
> Cold and wet weather do not gel with old and arthritic shoulders.
> 
> Push day, but eliminated a couple of the more stressful shoulder movements. Dropped resistance and kept reps around 10-12 in order to keep pain very minimal. Added some abs. 
> 
> HIIT elliptical: 2-1, 2-1, 2-1, 3. Then later: 
> 2-1, 2-1, 5. 
> 
> ...


I think the Vikings have been overrated all season, but the record is what it is. If the rest of the NFC North weren't so bad or if the NFC South were better, the Vikings would be in trouble.

----------


## wango

Was a complete sloth yesterday, in a funk. Honestly, after watching sports with interest since the late 60s; Ive never seen anything quite like Monday night. I wish logistically the season could be pushed back one week. Im hoping this kid didnt suffer too much brain damage by a possible lack of oxygen. Prayers. 

OK, seriously nice pull workout today. Smith machines were taken nonstop so no squats, but got some single leg, leg pressing in. 

HIIT on stationary cycle: 2-1. 2-1, 2-1, 3. Then finished off the morning on the treadmill, trying to keep up with my wife. Its been fun, shes been with me every step with this journey and she is as motivated as myself. Shes one year older than me, but has lost _so_ much weight, shes lighter than anytime Ive know her for 40 + years. 

We both were worried that co-existing with each other 24/7 after retirement could be disastrous, but the 2 of us are doing wonderfully. 

Blessed and thankful.

----------


## wango

Not the greatest of training weeks but still got in a few solid workouts. 

Today was a favorite movement day, then abs & 4 sets of super slow one legged leg-presses. 

Actually a bit of a landmark day on the elliptical which I _used_  to absolutely despise because it kicked my ass. 2-1,2-1,2-1,2-1, 3 and kept my heart rate over 120 most of the time. 

*So* relieved the NFL player is recovering well. I honestly was not looking forward to football as much this weekend and was feeling guilty if I was going to watch at all. I was talking to an old gym buddy in his 70s and a sports fan. He agreed, he was strongly affected and never saw anything like this before.

----------


## Cylon357

> Not the greatest of training weeks but still got in a few solid workouts. 
> 
> Today was a favorite movement day, then abs & 4 sets of super slow one legged leg-presses. 
> 
> Actually a bit of a landmark day on the elliptical which I _used_  to absolutely despise because it kicked my ass. 2-1,2-1,2-1,2-1, 3 and kept my heart rate over 120 most of the time. 
> 
> *So* relieved the NFL player is recovering well. I honestly was not looking forward to football as much this weekend and was feeling guilty if I was going to watch at all. I was talking to an old gym buddy in his 70’s and a sports fan. He agreed, he was strongly affected and never saw anything like this before.


Now Hamlin is like "you stopped the game?? Dammit, we had home field on the line!" lol

He might not have been that extreme, but evidently one of the first things he asked was "did we win?"

I did see that he is off the ventilator entirely, no tube or anything. This *is* great.

----------


## wango

What a difference 6 days makes! So stoked for Hamlin and the teams that I _really_ wanted to win yesterday did. And the single team that I _REALLY_  wanted to lose yesterday did as well. See ya Aaron Rogers! Thats 2 years in a row you get eliminated from post season play while at home, with good ole Lambeau field weather and you loose to arguably far inferior QBs. 

Favorite movements day, single leg, leg press (whoa, added 5 pounds) and added on single leg knee extension. A little abs, but light on the elliptical. 

Digging the rainy, cooler weather and the fireplace. Thinking Ill coast/cruise for 4-8 weeks. Even dropping the TRT from 180 to 120. Mirror and scale holding steady, which is my primary objective for a bit. That and get this left leg somewhat balanced to the right one conditioning wise. 

Damn my baby is whipping up some nice cold weather stews and soups, plus she goes super light on carbs other than veggies. 

Blessed and thankful!

----------


## wango

Pretty much a repeat of Monday.

However, I deliberately skipped 2 days of atenolol to try cardio with it out of my system. Yikes! I did elliptical HIIT: 2-1, 2-1, 2-1, 6. Where normally my HR would stay steady at 120 and maybe peak at 125; today? It stayed steady at 140 and got as high as 150. 

No added stress, nor was my breathing rate changed, but I thought that after _so many years_ of it never going that high, that Id deliberately cool it those last 6 minutes just in case.

Feeling good, shoulder is back to normal plus got a beauty of a NY strip steak for tonight!

----------


## Cylon357

> Pretty much a repeat of Monday.
> 
> However, I deliberately skipped 2 days of atenolol to try cardio with it out of my system. Yikes! I did elliptical HIIT: 2-1, 2-1, 2-1, 6. Where normally my HR would stay steady at 120 and maybe peak at 125; today? It stayed steady at 140 and got as high as 150. 
> 
> No added stress, nor was my breathing rate changed, but I thought that after _so many years_ of it never going that high, that I’d deliberately cool it those last 6 minutes just in case.
> 
> Feeling good, shoulder is back to normal plus got a beauty of a NY strip steak for tonight!


Way to go getting the heart rate up there, at least without falling over!

----------


## wango

> Way to go getting the heart rate up there, at least without falling over!


TY, lol. I felt fine, but why push it too hard. As I train later & later, I occasionally think, damn, could I die at the gym unexpectedly? Ill have to do some research about doing cardio on atenolol as cardio is playing a much larger role for me, these days.

----------


## wango

Took a short walk around the park and saw this at our local high school baseball field on the way back home. Interesting choice at third base and short stop.

----------


## Cylon357

> Took a short walk around the park and saw this at our local high school baseball field on the way back home. Interesting choice at third base and short stop.


Brother, I have looked at those as close as I can, and all I can think is "oh shit, hyenas!" but that can't be right lol!

----------

